# Cut THIS: GG's First Cutting Journal



## GoalGetter (Mar 11, 2005)

OK so as the rumor goes, yeah, I decided to compete in a figure comp this year. Although I'm not taking the competition itself seriously, I'm taking my journey to it VERY seriously. It is just another goal to work toward. Something a little more challenging than just losing weight and keeping it off. Getting your body in competition shape, just to prove to yourself that you can do it. You know? So yeah. I'm here, and I'm doing it.

 First things first.

 Tomorrow I will be 12 weeks out. The show is June 4. That is the goal. I PLAN to be ready for that day, but if I'm not, I've got my sights set on another show in October, which actually is a natural show. The June 4th show is not. But for now, June 4th it is. I'll bust my ass the next 12 weeks to get there.

 Patrick's helping me with training, Jodi's helping me with diet, Jodie is going to get hit with 40,000 questions about my posing suit(s), and everyone else is being very supportive and not letting me quit. This is fantastic. Thanks to all of you. This is going to be exciting as hell for me, and I'm happy that my IM family is by my side. 

 Starting measurements, and weight, as of today (except body fat, which I didn't get done, maybe i can have it done today or tomorrow at the gym).

 BW: 105.5
 Waist: 27 (yeah i gained back the .75 i had lost)
 Hips: 33.75
 Upper thigh: 20.25
 Lower thigh: 17.25
 Chest: (including boobs) 32.75 / chest: (above boobs) 33.75
 Shoulders: 37.75
 Bicep relaxed: 10
 Foream: 8.5
 Calf: 13

 I'm not sure what else, if anything, I'm supposed to include in a cutting journal, as opposed to my regular ol' journal from before, so everyone feel free to ask questions, make suggestions, yadda yadda...

 And with that... here we go! Let's start cutting (well I officially start tomorrow, really).

 Oh yeah, and tonight, I am allowed to have an all-out cheat meal, which will probably include pizza, garlic bread and some kind of cake (chocolate, or a slice of cake from Cake Design - my favorite cake bakery down here). Knowing me, though, that will most likely not even happen because I will be wracked with guilt after the first bite. hahahaha! I'll probably buy angel food cake and pretend it's Cake Design.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

WAHOOOOOOOOOO, I"m the first to post in your new journal     k, now I'll go back and actually read your first post


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> WAHOOOOOOOOOO, I"m the first to post in your new journal     k, now I'll go back and actually read your first post


 HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA! I'm honored that you are my first post.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

You are going to do awesome, shit, look how far you've come, nothing short of amazing!! Of course, I'll be following along and supporting you the whole way sista!!!  Oh man, and you enjoy that last supper eh?  LMAO...shovel it in!!!  Make it worth it..ohhhhh....I can just imagine the gluttony


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

LMAO   You go girl!  I wish you could be here to party with us this weekend


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You are going to do awesome, shit, look how far you've come, nothing short of amazing!! Of course, I'll be following along and supporting you the whole way sista!!! Oh man, and you enjoy that last supper eh? LMAO...shovel it in!!! Make it worth it..ohhhhh....I can just imagine the gluttony


 Thanks, Jeni. 

 As far as "shoveling it in" HAHAHAHA i doubt I'll do it. 

 The guilt. I wouldn't be able to handle it.

 But in case i do... hmmm what do you think? 

 Main Course:
 Cuban Food (arroz con pollo, which is yellow rice and chicken with spices), or Italian (a big slice of pizza, some garlic bread)?

 Dessert:
 Flan? Slice of Chocolate Cake? Slice of Cake Design wedding cake? Cinnabon? Ben and Jerry? 

 I want to pick only ONE from each of those categories, although honestly, I am obssessing about having myself a platter with a sampling of everything i wont' be eating the next 12 weeks hahahahaha but that is unrealistic. So yeah, must choose one of each (which as i mentioned, I will probably not even be able to shovel in anyway).

 Whaddaya think?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

Um, I'd go with the Italian..and ALL of the desserts (if I wasn't a recovering sugarholic like me  )  What is design wedding cake?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm so happy your competing, you'll do awesome girl, hell you already LOOK like you compete   .

Are you going to still post your diet?  Any idea of what kind of macros your going to use and what your calorie level will be?


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Um, I'd go with the Italian..and ALL of the desserts (if I wasn't a recovering sugarholic like me  )  What is design wedding cake?


 Cake Designs is a fancy wedding cake bakery, run by this lady named Edda.

http://www.cakedesignsbyedda.com/

 Her cakes are AWESOME. It is what I would always request as my cake for my birthday at the office at my old job. Then I got everyone else wanting that kind of cake too for their birthday. And all my friends who have gotten married in the past few years have had this cake (or her competitor's/ex-partner's cake) as their wedding cake.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 11, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'm so happy your competing, you'll do awesome girl, hell you already LOOK like you compete   .
> 
> Are you going to still post your diet? Any idea of what kind of macros your going to use and what your calorie level will be?


 HEy Andi! Thanks! 

 I'm excited, to say the least. And scared, too. 

 As far as macros. The cut will be 1400-1450 calories, isocaloric (33/33/33) for now. I will be posting my diet, yes. I start tomorrow, so I will start posting it tomorrow. Today's food will be the same as what i've been eating the past four weeks or so... still isocaloric but in the 1650-1700 range: turkey, chicken, tuna, salmon, brown rice, quinoa, oatmeal, sweet potatoes, etc... nothing exciting to report. The only exception today will be that planned cheat meal tonight, which as you might have read, i may not be able to follow through with, because of the mental anguish afterward hahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 11, 2005)

*Peppermint Tea*

I have a feeling this tea will be what gets me through the next 12 weeks. It isn't sweet so it doesn't send me on a sugar craving like those yummy dessert teas from Celestial Seasonings. It isn't "herby" tasting like green tea, so it doesn't make me gag every time i take a sip. It is minty, so i feel like i just brushed my teeth every time I drink it.

 It's the perfect tea.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2005)

Based on your BFL accomplishment, I'd have to say that even though YOU might not take the competition itself seriously, if you're taking the journey to get there seriously, the competition better be at their best.  You are one of those people that sets a goal and doesn't stop till it's accomplished.  You have two people who are just as dedicated to helping you when it comes to competitions.  Although the end result for you isn't the goal, I am excited to see just how far you will go in the comp.  I'd be willing to wager that you'll place.  Good luck Miss GG.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I have a feeling this tea will be what gets me through the next 12 weeks. It isn't sweet so it doesn't send me on a sugar craving like those yummy dessert teas from Celestial Seasonings. It isn't "herby" tasting like green tea, so it doesn't make me gag every time i take a sip. It is minty, so i feel like i just brushed my teeth every time I drink it.
> 
> It's the perfect tea.



  Sounds yummy!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 11, 2005)

Good luck Ivonne.  You're going to tear it up at that competition.  You definitely have the dedication to get into figure competition level shape.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

Good luck girlie, I KNOW you'll be ready in time!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I have a feeling this tea will be what gets me through the next 12 weeks. It isn't sweet so it doesn't send me on a sugar craving like those yummy dessert teas from Celestial Seasonings. It isn't "herby" tasting like green tea, so it doesn't make me gag every time i take a sip. It is minty, so i feel like i just brushed my teeth every time I drink it.
> 
> It's the perfect tea.


Don't let Jodi know your like or rely on something or it'll be yanked before you know what's going on LOL!!! J/K, well not really. Your going to do awesome with this. Of course Patrick is a great trainer and Jodi definately knows her stuff and really takes training someone like this very seriously. Your in great hands. Hell, I thought you could compete in a competition now though. Are you doing the same show as Patrick?


----------



## klmclean (Mar 11, 2005)

Good Luck Ivy, I know you'll do awesome, you've come so far in such a short time. Can't wait to follow along in your new journal


----------



## Yanick (Mar 11, 2005)

good luck GG, i've been/will be following your progress.

have any plans in terms of diet and/or training?


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 11, 2005)

NT: Thank you for those beautiful words. I mean that. I hope to live up to them! 

 CowPimp, Kerry: THanks! And hahahahaha, "tear it up..." i hadn't used that phrase in a long time!

 Rock: Yeah she already told me to learn to like my coffee without fat free half and half. And there went my quinoa, too.  Not that I'm complaining. I know what has to be done has to be done. Ya know?

 Kerri: Thank you, girly! I hope I won't bore you to death with my daily meal reports: chicken, turkey, tuna, brown rice, sweet potatoes, oats. Woo hoo. 

 Yan: THe diet, I think i mentioned briefly a few posts up for now will be about 1400-1450, isocaloric (33/33/33). This is the breakdown as instructed by Jodi, who for the next 12 weeks is the master of my domain as far as the kitchen is concerned:

 Meal 1 & 3 & Preworkout:
 20G Protein
 30G Carbs
 10G Fat

 Meal 2,4
 20G Protein
 10G Fat

 Postworkout
 20G Protein
 30G Carbs


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 11, 2005)

*OK I had my cheat meal and then some...*

First of all, I realized early today that if i was going to cheat, there was no way that I would be able to fit into one meal all the things I'd like to have one last bite of before I stay away for 12 weeks, so I planned my meals accordingly, cut out some carbs or fat where I planned to have a little something ELSE. For example, my late morning meal (11 AM), I added a small single serving of the non-dairy all natural chocolate brownie from Whole Foods. It was a 3 oz. piece. 

 Then when I went to visit my father, I told him what today was (the last day before my cut) and he took me out to dinner. But not before giving me one hershey's kiss from the stash in his desk. I ate it. yes. And he also had some animal crackers. I had about 10 of those. In addition I ate my lean ground turkey for that meal, but not the fish oils or the quinoa. I did have my half an apple though.

 Then this evening we went out to a cuban restaurant just he and I, and the plan was to have arroz con pollo, but they were going to take 1.5 hours to make it because it wasn't on the menu today. Bastards. I ended up having a churrasco steak with chimichurri sauce. About 8 oz. of meat. I'm sure it wasn't very lean either. I had a cup of black beans, and about four tostones (twice fried plantains). No white rice. After dinner I had a small slice of cake (not the cake I wanted though, because this restaurant doesn't offer it), and then he drove me to Ben and Jerry's where i had a baby scoop of chocolate fudge frozen yogurt and a baby scoop of oatmeal cookie chunk. He asked me why I didn't just go to publix and buy ice cream so I told him about that crazy B&J's binge I had not too long ago, and said I needed an intervention so that I wouldn't go overboard.

 After that, he drove me back to the building to get my car, and I am now home. I am done for the night. I am going to go downstairs and take a walk. come up, drink some tea and go to bed. 

 Tomorrow I start my cut. I will feel like ASS, but I will have a great workout. I didn't do my upper body workout today because I was really lacking energy and yesterday's workout sucked, so I'm home early to rest tonight. Maybe all this bad food will turn up as awesome energy tomorrow at the gym.Watch me bench some crazy numbers. hahahaha! I hope.

 EDIT: Oh god. I dont' know why i did this, but I figured out the approximate number of calories I might have had today. I had close to 2800 calories. That's assumin gthat I got everything close enough to the numbers I imagine they were. Maybe it was more, maybe it was less (wishful thinking!). Either way:


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2005)

a) sounds like fun

b) there will be ABSOLUTLEY no whinning or complaining about being bloated to me.  I will not hear it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 11, 2005)

patrick:

   a) it was. i don't spend nearly enough time with my dad.

   b) i'll try my best, but i can't guarantee that.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like you had a nice dinner and especially with great company.  

Don't stress about the calories or the bloat.  In a few days it will all be gone and you will start dropping.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 11, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Sounds like you had a nice dinner and especially with great company.
> 
> Don't stress about the calories or the bloat.  In a few days it will all be gone and you will start dropping.


 Thanks Jodi. It was definitely a nice dinner. And my dad didnt' get on the cell phone even ONCE which is unheard of in my family! A dinner without a phone call interruption!? never! hahahahaha!

 As for the calories/bloat... i will try not to stress about it. but honestly, i just wish i didn' thave to pass my mirror in the mornings, for the next few days. I am afraid of what i will see. hahahahahhaah! cant wait to start dropping. dying to see what I've got!

 Thanks again! Off to bed I go! Good night!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2005)

Good luck on this.  I know you'll do great


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 12, 2005)

Looks like a solid plan! 

Good luck!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 12, 2005)

*Meals - March 12 (Begin 12 weeks out, cutting)*

Meal 1 - 715 AM

 3 egg whites 
 8 fish oils
 1/2 a grapefruit
 1/3 cup oats

 Meal 2 - 1015 AM

 2.5 oz. chicken
 1 tbsp Newman's Own Olive Oil & Vinegar
 Romaine Lettuce

 Meal 3 - 115 PM

 3 oz. ex lean ground turkey
 1/3 cup brown rice
 100g of apple pieces
 8 fish oil caps

 Meal 4 - 415 PM (Pre workout)

 3 oz. ex lean ground turkey
  1/3 cup brown rice
  100g of apple pieces
  8 fish oil caps

 Meal 5 - 7 PM (PWO Shake)

 1 packet of BSN Lean Dessert Protein
 1/3 cup oats

 Meal 6 - 10 PM

 3 oz. salmon
 1 tbsp Newman's Own Olive Oil & Vinegar
 Romaine Lettuce

 Calories: 1452
 Fat 55.11, 34.15%
 Carb 109.6, 30.19%
 Protein 129.45, 35.66%


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2005)

just noticed your signature.  i love james taylor.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ...  i love james taylor.


 ... and i love YOU.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 13, 2005)

*Workout - March 12, 2005*

*Upper*

 Standing DB Shoulder Presses, Alternating Arms
 RI 45

 20/10
 20/5 -- > 15/5
 20/4 -- > 15/4F

 notes: Started out strong, not sure what happened. On the last set, I say "F" because i couldn't press for one more rep without screwing up my posture big time, and losing my form.

 Wide Grip Pulldowns
 RI 30
 70/12 x 3

 notes: wtf. Sometimes i hit with 70, sometimes 75, sometimes 80. This time, 70 felt like a piece of cake almost all the way through, yet last week i STRUGGLED with 65. I say again, WTF?

 DB Bench Press
 RI 30
 25/12 x 2
 25/6F

 notes: Did really well here, even though I failed on the last set. i really thought I could push out the rest of that set for some reason. My arms died before my mind did.

 DB Lat Raises
 RI 20
 12/10 x 3

 notes: the last set was a killer.

 Rev. Pec Dec
 RI 20
 35/15 x 3

 notes: that last few reps of the last set, BARELY. I had REAL ACTUAL TEARS welling up in my eyes.

 Cable Crossovers
 RI 20
 30/10 x 3

 notes: i used this exercise to experiment with having the cables at different heights/angles, first set from the bottom up, second set neutral at my sides and last set from the top down. I got the best burn on the last set, but not sure if it was a cumulative effect or if i was really working harder on that one. loved it.

 Superset: Cable Pressdown/Bicep Curl
 RI 20

   Pressdown
   70/15
   70/12

   Cable Curl
   40/15 x 2

*Abs*

 Flatbench Knee-Ins
 bw/25

 Flatbench Crunches with my legs up
 bw/30

 Regular Crunches
 bw/30

 Plank
 120 seconds, no ball. just on the floor with feet on step

*Cardio*

 Elliptical, 30 minutes, crosstrainer program #2, level 6, HR zone between 142-148


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2005)

Lookin GOOD Ivy, Your gonna be outstanding for your Competition. You and Patrick both are built like brick-sh*t houses!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin GOOD Ivy, Your gonna be outstanding for your Competition. You and Patrick both are built like brick-sh*t houses!!!


 Thanks! Hahahahaha! I might have to disagree about being built like patrick though! That boy is something special! I can only strive to reach that kind of level (in a feminine way of course!!!).


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thanks! Hahahahaha! I might have to disagree about being built like patrick though! That boy is something special! I can only strive to reach that kind of level (in a feminine way of course!!!).


He is definatly built!!!   
of course (I meant in a feminine way)


----------



## P-funk (Mar 13, 2005)

> notes: wtf. Sometimes i hit with 70, sometimes 75, sometimes 80. This time, 70 felt like a piece of cake almost all the way through, yet last week i STRUGGLED with 65. I say again, WTF?



all cable attachments are not the same.  depending on where you are lifting, the company, how old the machine has been used, rust, how new it is, how many pully it is operating on, how well the pulleys spin...etc....cable weight is really not very acurate.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow, great workout Ivy!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> all cable attachments are not the same. depending on where you are lifting, the company, how old the machine has been used, rust, how new it is, how many pully it is operating on, how well the pulleys spin...etc....cable weight is really not very acurate.


 that makes sense, as last week i did this on an old machine. and yesterday i did it on a brand new one. That could be a good explanation.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks Jeni! Hi Jodie!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 13, 2005)

*Meals - March 13 (day two of my cut, so far so good)*

Meal 1 - 845 AM

   3 egg whites 
   8 fish oils
   1/2 a grapefruit
 1/2 oz. of apple slices
   1/3 cup oats

   Meal 2 - 1145 AM

   2.5 oz. chicken
 2 tsp Newman's Own Olive Oil & Vinegar
   Romaine Lettuce
 2 fish oils

   Meal 3 - 245 PM

   3 oz. ex lean ground turkey
 2 oz. sweet potatoes
 4 oz. of apple pieces
   8 fish oil caps

   Meal 4 - 545 PM (Pre workout)

   2.5 oz. chicken
  2 tsp Newman's Own Olive Oil & Vinegar
    Romaine Lettuce
  2 fish oils

   Meal 5 - 845 PM 

 2 oz. ex lean ground turkey
 1 oz. salmon
 1/3 cup brown rice
 4 oz. of apple pieces
    8 fish oil caps

   Meal 6 - 1100 PM

 1 scoop of ON Anabolic Milk
 1 fish oil cap


   Calories: 1414
   Fat 59.48, 37.8%
   Carb 98.18, 27.8%
   Protein 121.4, 34.4%


----------



## Jodi (Mar 13, 2005)

Hmmmm........I'm thinking you got to many fish oil caps there.  Weird, I don't think I've ever had to say this to anyone lol, but keep your fish cap consumption to 15 caps max per day.  Instead add in some flax and olive oil.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 13, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hmmmm........I'm thinking you got to many fish oil caps there. Weird, I don't think I've ever had to say this to anyone lol, but keep your fish cap consumption to 15 caps max per day. Instead add in some flax and olive oil.


 REALLY? Wow. ok. hahahah i just figured it was a lot easier to get my fat grams to the number i need by using fish oil caps.

 ok will tweak accordingly.

 i used newman's olive oil and vinegar dressing and some flax seed oil in some of the meals though.


----------



## klmclean (Mar 13, 2005)

Good day Ivy, I got your pm this morning when I got home from the bar  at 4:00 a.m.   Won't be doing that again for along time  I just replied with some additional info for you. Thanks for the advice. Glad to see your diet is going good. Keep up the good work 

By the way, I was thinking of trying that Newman's dressing, is it really good?  Have you tried the balsmaic vinegar one?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 13, 2005)

newman's is the best!!  i love it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 14, 2005)

*Workout - March 14, 2005*

*Legs*

_Squats_
 RI 60
 165/4 x 4  --- > PB! 

 notes: I say it was a PB because, sure, I hit 165 last week, but not for all sets! WAHOOO!!!!

_SLDLs_
 RI 45
 135/4 x 3

 notes: too easy. wtf. The last set, even with straps, I felt the bar slipping from my hand, but it was still a good set.

_DB Step Ups on Bench_
 20lb/5 each leg x 3
 RI 30 

 notes: i was having trouble even with 20lb last week, getting my balance and coming up on the bench without tilting forward or swinging my arms for momentum, but today I was able to do it damn near perfectly. I had a few false starts, where I started to lose my balance but just came back down and tried again. It's amazing how difficult it is to perform this seemingly simple exercise when you try to do it RIGHT.

_Standing Calf Raises_
 RI 30
 200/12 x 3

 notes: easy peasy. I will change this for next monday. Not sure about more weight because after squats and SLDLs, i really felt that pressure on my lower back with this much weight for calf raises. I may just increase reps, or lower RI. Or will switch it out for the seated raises on my heavy day, and put standing raises on my rep day with lighter weight.

*Forearms*
_
 DB Wrist Curls_
 RI: no rest between arms
 15/15 x 3

 notes: HOLY FIERY PITS OF HELL! My left forearm/wrist are lagging way behind on this. I didn't realize it when I did this exercise with a bar, but when I did each hand independently today, it was glaringly obvious that I have issues on the left.  I wouldn't be surprised if my wrist is swollen tomorrow.

*Abs*

_Ball Pikes_
 bw/15

_Ball Crunches_
 bw/40 x 2

*Stretching*

 I don't know what is up with me lately. Well OK yes i do know. I have not been stretching regularly like I used to. i am SOOO TIGHT it's horrible! I spent a good 15 minutes just stretching. Holding each stretch for as long as I could. My hamstrings and groin/adductor muscles. Horrible. HORRIBLE.

 Overall i felt freaking great this morning though. First workout since I'd say, last monday that I feel this much power and energy. The last two work outs last week I felt blah and detached and lacking the energy to follow through. What a difference today. I love days like today. Nothing spectacular with regards to numbers, but the energy level was GREAT. I was happy to be there.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 14, 2005)

*Food - March 14, 2005*

Meal 1 545 AM

  3 egg whites
  1/4 cup irish oats (DAMN, Jodi, you were right -- this is amazing!)
  1 oz. of apple slices
  8 fish oil caps

  Meal 2 845 AM (PWO)

  1 BSN Lean Desserts Protein Packet
  1/3 cup oatmeal

  Meal 3 12 PM

  2.5 oz. chicken breast
  Romaine Lettuce
  1 tbsp Newman's Olive Oil & Vinegar Dressing

  Meal 4 3 PM

  3.5 oz. tilapia
  1/3 cup brown rice
  4 oz. apple slices
  1 cup vegetable mix (broccoli, cauliflower, red peppers)
  1 tsp flax oil
  4 fish oil caps

  Meal 5 630 PM

  2.5 oz. chicken breast
   Romaine Lettuce
  1 tbsp Newman's Olive Oil & Vinegar Dressinghttp://www.anniesnaturals.com/Merchant/Pages/nutrition/dietorw.htm

  Meal 6 930 PM

  3.5 oz. tilapia
  2 oz. sweet potatoes (seasoned with chili powder, paprika, black pepper, white pepper, garlic and onion)
   4 oz. apple slices
   1 cup vegetable mix (broccoli, cauliflower, red peppers)
   1 tsp flax oil
   4 fish oil caps

  Totals

  Calories: 1459.52
  Fat: 54.68 (33.72%)
  Carb: 113.2 (31.02%)
  Prot:128.65 (35.26%)


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)

Awesome workout AND diet sista!  Those are some bad ass squats


----------



## P-funk (Mar 14, 2005)

> notes: too easy. wtf. The last set, even with straps, I felt the bar slipping from my hand, but it was still a good set.



tighten the straps more.



> notes: i was having trouble even with 20lb last week, getting my balance and coming up on the bench without tilting forward or swinging my arms for momentum, but today I was able to do it damn near perfectly. I had a few false starts, where I started to lose my balance but just came back down and tried again. It's amazing how difficult it is to perform this seemingly simple exercise when you try to do it RIGHT.



see what happens when I was there last week to watch the form.  I yell...you do it better and never forget how to do it properly.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> tighten the straps more.


 easier said than done! hahahaha!



> see what happens when I was there last week to watch the form. I yell...you do it better and never forget how to do it properly.


 Apparently, i like it when you yell at me.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 14, 2005)

you like it when i yell?  no you do not!!  what about how angry i was when i was hungry. hahahhahah


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you like it when i yell?  no you do not!!  what about how angry i was when i was hungry. hahahhahah


 oh yeah i forgot about that. but i just let you run off at the mouth until you got some food. then i let you have it for being such a jerk. I could have said anything at that point because you were just happy to be eating.  it's all good.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 14, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> oh yeah i forgot about that. but i just let you run off at the mouth until you got some food. then i let you have it for being such a jerk. I could have said anything at that point because you were just happy to be eating.  it's all good.




yeah, you really did yell at me after that.  whatever, i was stuffing my face.....your mouth was moving but there was no sound comin' out!  haha


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, you really did yell at me after that. whatever, i was stuffing my face.....your mouth was moving but there was no sound comin' out! haha


 exactly.


----------



## Kimber (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey GG...best of luck!  You already look great, can't wait to see what the next 12 weeks will do for you!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 14, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> Hey GG...best of luck!  You already look great, can't wait to see what the next 12 weeks will do for you!


 You and me both, sistah! Thanks!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 14, 2005)

*Just some thoughts...*

There is a little part of me that is all excited about getting ripped. 

 And a big part of me that is really skeptical that it can happen to MY body.  But I'm pluggin' along, following my diet, pouring my heart into every workout, and keeping faith that it CAN happen.

 Inevitably, I start to question why the hell do I even bother. I start to tell myself that I'm not good enough, strong enough, or STRONG-WILLED enough to go through the next twelve weeks and that that is what separates little ol' me from those I consider to be "the real deal" around here. I start to wonder who the hell do I think I am, saying I'm going to compete in anything, when I am only good enough to be a spectator.

  I mean, a year ago, I would have LAUGHED HYSTERICALLY if anyone had told me that I'd look the way I look right now. 

 I would have pissed my pants laughing so hard if anyone would have told me that I'd be eating fish, vegetables, and generally healthy fare. But here I am. I am sucking down fish oil pills and salivating over grilled salmon. I spend way too much time looking up vegetarian recipes online. I have replaced captain crunch with plain OATMEAL for crying out loud! I can't remember the last time I had french fries or a greasy hamburger. Or an alcoholic beverage. And I don't miss it.

 A year ago, I would have rolled my eyes if someone had said I'd be doing bodyweight pull ups. Yet, here I am, up to four at a time (I know, no big deal but it IS, you see?). I'm doing 80-90 pounds on the cable pulldowns. Funny to think that in July of last year I was struggling to do just a few reps with 40 pounds. I am benching close to 100 pounds (could barely get the naked bar off the rack back in july, let alone bench it).

 A year ago, I was miserable because my fat ass wouldn't fit into anything smaller than a size 7, yet I don't remember it ever GROWING. It just did and I kept jamming that fat ass into a size 3 and a size 5, trying to fool myself. Now I'm wearing a 1 or a 0. Yet at the store, out of habit, I still pick out the bigger sizes, thinking there is no way that that size 1 was made for me.

 Sometimes, when I start to get skeptical and lose faith, I have to stop and remind myself of all those little details that add up.

 So yes, deep down inside I know it is possible and it CAN happen to MY body. I guess I just need the empirical evidence in order to really believe it. Come June 4th, I'll have all the evidence I need to prove to myself I need to stop thinking so negatively about what I can and can't achieve with my body.


 *This self-pep-talk has been brought to you by Ben and Jerry. Sugar withdrawal-related depression is a bitch.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

*

Great post Ivonne..  I know you can do it, you are one motivated person.  Congrats on the PB!

Oh, and P.. Chef Drew will kick the shit out of Paul Newman


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 14, 2005)

And who told you about Drew's? lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Great post Ivonne..  I know you can do it, you are one motivated person.  Congrats on the PB!
> 
> Oh, and P.. Chef Drew will kick the shit out of Paul Newman


 Thanks Jake. Sometimes I feel like I'm running out of motivation. 

 Oh and hey, keep your eye on the mail, i sent ya something! 

 Chef Drew - DAMN i forgot to look at their selections. I bought ANnie's Naturals Red Wine Vinegar and Olive Oil today. Gonna try it tomorrow in my salad.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> And who told you about Drew's? lol



You did   Only bad thing, is I have to go to the damn hippie store to buy more.. and Im almost out.  I hate hippies..

Ivonne, you better not run out of motivation!  Seriously, people draw from it.. like myself, and my recently grown balls to quit my job


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You did   Only bad thing, is I have to go to the damn hippie store to buy more.. and Im almost out.  I hate hippies..


 And they hate YOU. hahahahaha! Actually hippies have nothing but love. They are a peaceful people. I know becuase i lived with one for a short period of time.



> Ivonne, you better not run out of motivation! Seriously, people draw from it.. like myself, and my recently grown balls to quit my job


 OH NO... the PRESSURE!!!!! hahaha. I won't crack, man. I just get discouraged by my on fatalistic/pessimistic thoughts every once in a while. 

 Congrats on your new appendages.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You did   Only bad thing, is I have to go to the damn hippie store to buy more.. and Im almost out.  I hate hippies..


   Never go to a Whole Foods in Berkeley then. But ya, I hate how places like Whole Foods and Wild Oats/(Henry's in SoCal) are filled with weirdos. At least Trader Joe's only has yuppies.  

Sorry to whore in your journal, Ivonne.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 14, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Never go to a Whole Foods in Berkeley then. But ya, I hate how places like Whole Foods and Wild Oats/(Henry's in SoCal) are filled with weirdos. At least Trader Joe's only has yuppies.
> 
> Sorry to whore in your journal, Ivonne.


 Whore away my dear. I've come to expect nothing less from my fellow IMers. I'm the first in line when it comes to whoring up others' journals!


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 14, 2005)

Oh, I also have a question for ya. I usually grill or bake my tilapia. I'm looking for new ways to season it though. Any other ideas other than lemon juice, lemon pepper, lime juice and cilantro, etc.? I know the possibilities are endless, but I need some good combos.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And they hate YOU. hahahahaha! Actually hippies have nothing but love. They are a peaceful people. I know becuase i lived with one for a short period of time.



Yea.. Love, and funky ass smell.  I had a hippe friend, but I was going to give him a ride onetime, but I wouldnt let him in my car he smelled so bad.  He wouldnt shower, so I called him a dirtball, and havent seen him since.  No doubt he is laying in a puddle of his own filth somewhere hahaha   




			
				aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Never go to a Whole Foods in Berkeley then. But ya, I hate how places like Whole Foods and Wild Oats/(Henry's in SoCal) are filled with weirdos. At least Trader Joe's only has yuppies.



Wild oats is all we have here.. Oh, and its full of homo's too.  Im ok, as long as they dont touch me, or say I have a nice ass


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 14, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Oh, I also have a question for ya. I usually grill or bake my tilapia. I'm looking for new ways to season it though. Any other ideas other than lemon juice, lemon pepper, lime juice and cilantro, etc.? I know the possibilities are endless, but I need some good combos.


 I have used everything from cracked pepper and minced garlic, to cinnamon (yucky on tilapia, as you might imagine). Ginger (go light on it, it's strong) is a good one, wiht some dill. Rosemary and some olive oil... go italian on it... 

 I also found a salt-free BBQ seasoning at Whole Foods. That wasn't too bad, but the taste was not strong enough.  I ended up using like 1/4 of the little bottle of spice on just two filets.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Ivy, I know you can do it!!! Just like PreMier says, alot of us feed off of certain people for inspiration. No pressure, just the truth. Just think of how you'll look when your done :bounce:


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Ivy, I know you can do it!!! Just like PreMier says, alot of us feed off of certain people for inspiration. No pressure, just the truth. Just think of how you'll look when your done :bounce:


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy, I know you can do it!!! Just like PreMier says, alot of us feed off of certain people for inspiration. No pressure, just the truth. Just think of how you'll look when your done :bounce:


 Hahahaha Thanks Arch! No pressure at all. None whatsoever! 

 When i'm done i'm gonna be RIIIIIIIPPED! (i hope!)


----------



## klmclean (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Ivy


----------



## Velvet (Mar 15, 2005)

Nice reflections   I always love reading your thoughts


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 15, 2005)

Better late than never... Kick some ass Ivy


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hahahaha Thanks Arch! No pressure at all. None whatsoever!
> 
> When i'm done i'm gonna be RIIIIIIIPPED! (i hope!)


  You will be!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 15, 2005)

Kerri: Heya, girly! How goes it? Back on track?

 Jeni: Thanks. Sometimes I must spew forth the crazy thoughts, or I'll implode.

 Iain: Welcome! Thanks!

 Steve: Hi there! What's up? Another day come and gone, eh?

 Archangel (what's your name anyway? I can't remember!): 

 ------

 So I'm here, just had meal #5. I'm baking pumpkin mini muffins for a certain special someone. I'm searching for work/leads, etc. And then I came across this really cool cooking school. Naturally, it's not in Miami. Nothing cool ever is (except for me). I would die happy if I could attend some of these classes! hahahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

So are ya having a motivated day today?


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 15, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> So are ya having a motivated day today?


 yeah, i was motivated to work out. Had a great workout. 

 Motivated to cook. Made muffins, looked up some new recipes. All stuff I can't personally eat the next twelve weeks but will still make and give out to others who can indulge.

 Motivated to get a new job. Sent out a bunch of emails from leads I got on monster.com and such. I have an interview tomorrow at a personal training gym. 

 Motivated to get the hell out of here. Still haven't figured out what to do about THAT one. 

 I've got motivation out the wazoo today.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> yeah, i was motivated to work out. Had a great workout.
> 
> Motivated to cook. Made muffins, looked up some new recipes. All stuff I can't personally eat the next twelve weeks but will still make and give out to others who can indulge.
> 
> ...



That's awesome Ivonne, glad to hear it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 15, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> That's awesome Ivonne, glad to hear it!


 how are you doing? what's  up in the land of britchick.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Archangel (what's your name anyway? I can't remember!):


  I'm that forgettable huh?



 
Michael


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> how are you doing? what's  up in the land of britchick.



Well I've been a rather stupid mission to spring clean my house... three days in and I'm sick to death of it... stupid woman, what the hell was I thinking!
Apart from that I am great.   
Got a 3 hour PT exam tomorrow and a two day first aid/cpr course this weekend, I've been busy doing up resumes and cover letters also.
Everyone in my house is sick as hell so I am avoiding them as much as possible!
Good luck with the interview tomorrow!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm that forgettable huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 awwww, no. you're not forgettable. I just don't think i caught your name when the introductions were made  I was distracted in all the commotion, and i knew you were Archangel, and well... yeah i suck. Sorry, Michael!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I've got motivation out the wazoo today.



Get motivated to train that grip, so you can hold onto the monkey rings at the miami fitness dealio.. Dont want fall in the mud  hahaha


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> awwww, no. you're not forgettable. I just don't think i caught your name when the introductions were made  I was distracted in all the commotion, and i knew you were Archangel, and well... yeah i suck. Sorry, Michael!


   You don't suck


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Get motivated to train that grip, so you can hold onto the monkey rings at the miami fitness dealio.. Dont want fall in the mud  hahaha


 oh yeah!  i am going to the monkey bars tomorrow. i didn't want to do it on a weight training day. I am going to print out the outline of the whole obstacle course and see if there are places where i can practice each thing or some kind of simulation of it.

 i was telling one of my clients about it this morning and she wants to do it too. this could be a blast! (or a horrible mistake!) hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Dont let her beat you!  Have fun at the playground


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dont let her beat you!  Have fun at the playground


 She can try but she won't beat me!  I will not let her. She is tough though. I love her. She works so damn hard. If she does join me in this, it will make for a good competition.


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2005)

Best of luck Ivy  
You will do great


----------



## klmclean (Mar 15, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Kerri: Heya, girly! How goes it? Back on track?


I'm back on track, but bitchy as hell! I'm trying not to obsess about the "diet", but that's all I seem to be thinking about! I had an awesome cardio workout today, the best I've had in probably about two years, it felt awesome  As long as I stick with my cardio six days a week and stay away from eating crap,I think I'll be all right. How's your diet going? Hope you're not as crabby as me


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 15, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Motivated to cook. Made muffins, looked up some new recipes. All stuff I can't personally eat the next twelve weeks but will still make and give out to others who can indulge.
> QUOTE]
> I love to bake and someone once asked me, "Why do you bake things and not eat them?"


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I love to bake and someone once asked me, "Why do you bake things and not eat them?"



I will never understand this!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 15, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I'm back on track, but bitchy as hell! I'm trying not to obsess about the "diet", but that's all I seem to be thinking about! I had an awesome cardio workout today, the best I've had in probably about two years, it felt awesome  As long as I stick with my cardio six days a week and stay away from eating crap,I think I'll be all right. How's your diet going? Hope you're not as crabby as me


 awww sorry to hear you're feeling bitchy.  Give it a few days. What made your cardio workout so great? I can't even imagine saying "What a great cardio workout." I hate cardio. It's a necessary evil to me. hahahaah! I used to love it. Now, it is a chore. 

 nope, not me. Not feeling crabby at all. I'm in surprisingly high spirits, compared to how down i was feeling a few days ago. I've barely even given my diet a thought today. I prepped my meals last night and just go grab one when it's time to eat. 

 weird, like I just accepted that for the next 12 weeks this is how it is going to be, and that's that. I have no had anything I am not supposed to have. I didnt' even have any of my mom's sugar free hard candies (Sorbee or Crystal Light candies) that she keeps in a dish for her clients. hahahaha! i usually have one at least. Today I looked at them and said, "nah. this isn't part of the diet!" 

 Furthermore, I just made a batch of pumpkin mini muffins and I didn't even taste them. I didn't taste the batter either. I made them, let them cook on a rack (I even took a picture which I'm debating posting on here!) and then I packaged them up before letting any diet-sabbotaging thoughts creep up.

 WTF? Who am I?!?! hahahahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Post a picture.. unless your sending the muffins to me, then I will see them soon enough(which I doubt ) lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 15, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> GoalGetter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 15, 2005)

I've rarely eaten it, but I make a DAMN fine rum cake supposedly. I also make pretty fuckin' good cakes, cookies, muffins, etc.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 15, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I've rarely eaten it, but I make a DAMN fine rum cake supposedly. I also make pretty fuckin' good cakes, cookies, muffins, etc.


 my rum cakes leave something to be desired.  i don't know what it is. at least to my taste, it never comes out right. i haven't made one in a while though. maybe after the comp. THAT is one dessert i did indulge in when I made it. 

 I am on a never-ending quest to duplicate the taste, texture and experience of the Cake Designs by Edda vanilla rum cake (the "wedding cake" i said i wanted to eat on my cheat day last week).


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 15, 2005)

Aw lol. I can mail ya a rum cake after your comp. You'll have to pay shipping though  . Hey, my cakes are VERY moist and ice packing and express delivery costs $$.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 15, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Aw lol. I can mail ya a rum cake after your comp. You'll have to pay shipping though  . Hey, my cakes are VERY moist and ice packing and express delivery costs $$.


 i would pay for shipping if the cake is THAT good! i love a good rum cake! and post comp i will definitely indulge! 

 Hahahaha this gives me an idea. Everyone who wants to send me a home-made food item for consumption post-comp, please let me know. It will be a virtual pot-luck in honor of my first figure comp! hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 15, 2005)

*the muffins, before packaging...*

These are the mini pumpkin muffins. 

 They are no longer out in the open. I have packaged them and sealed up the packaging so as not to be tempted to sample.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 15, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i would pay for shipping if the cake is THAT good! i love a good rum cake! and post comp i will definitely indulge!
> 
> Hahahaha this gives me an idea. Everyone who wants to send me a home-made food item for consumption post-comp, please let me know. It will be a virtual pot-luck in honor of my first figure comp! hahahahahahahaha!




Welp, I have been offered money to bake my rum cake for people.......It must be good.   

We should discuss this further post-comp. Lol, I should stop talking about it now because of temptation.

*Edit* Damn, I should go into business on the side. I already requests for 4 rum cakes. lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 15, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Welp, I have been offered money to bake my rum cake for people.......It must be good.
> 
> We should discuss this further post-comp. Lol, I should stop talking about it now because of temptation.


 I'll put this in my planner for June 5.


----------



## klmclean (Mar 15, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> awww sorry to hear you're feeling bitchy.  Give it a few days. What made your cardio workout so great? I can't even imagine saying "What a great cardio workout." I hate cardio. It's a necessary evil to me. hahahaah! I used to love it. Now, it is a chore.
> 
> nope, not me. Not feeling crabby at all. I'm in surprisingly high spirits, compared to how down i was feeling a few days ago. I've barely even given my diet a thought today. I prepped my meals last night and just go grab one when it's time to eat.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what made the cardio so great, it was just this huge feeling of accomplishment, I think because I was into it whole heartedly instead of just going through the motions, I was enjoying it and not dreading it, and I haven't felt like that in a very long time. . I used to be a cardio freak, in fact, the guys at the gym named me "Cardio Queen", so I've got to live up to my repuation and get back into it. I'm sure as time passes I won't be thinking about eating 24/7, it's just something I have to work on. I think I'm just going through junk food withdrawls  Those muffins look yummy, are you going to post the reciepe? My training partner makes an awesome pumkin pie (low-carb and low-fat) and  you'd never know it. Of course it's even better iwth low-fat whipping cream on top


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 15, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> ... it was just this huge feeling of accomplishment, I think because I was into it whole heartedly instead of just going through the motions...


 those kinds of workouts (cardio or otherwise) are awesome. good for you! 



> Those muffins look yummy, are you going to post the reciepe?


 The recipe is in the recipes forum, it's posted by Jodi originally i think. I did it exactly as it says on there, except I didn't have casein whey. I used regualr whey. And i used mini muffin pans instead of the large muffin pans, so I came out with 22 muffins instead of 12.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2005)

LOL, good thing I never posted my PB Pie recipe   Not good for any diet


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 15, 2005)

*Workout - March 15, 2005*

Upper - Heavy

 Pullups
 RI 60
 bw/4 x 3
 bw/3
 bw/1 (this set I used a pronated grip, the real deal)

 Incline DB Fly, 30-degree incline
 RI 60
 25/6 x 4

 Seated Cable Row
 RI 45
 90/6
 100/5 x 2

 Incline DB Curls
 RI 45
 20/6
 20/7 x 2

 Tricep/Chest Dips, unassisted
 RI 45
 bw/5, 5, 4.5!

 notes: first time i do this exercise unassisted! WOO!

 DB Side Raises with 3-sec pause 
 RI 30
 12/10, 8, 8

 Abs - Decline bench crunches
 bw/25
 bw/10 (curlups)
 bw/25

 Stretching - didn't do it today.  forgot.

 Posing practice - had to start doing this if i know what's good for me! So i did. in the locker room. And people started looking at me funny, so i left.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 15, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> LOL, good thing I never posted my PB Pie recipe   Not good for any diet


 you can post it anyway!!! I'd love to see it!  But I am keeping away from PB, so you can rest assured i won't be making it for now. PB and I had to part ways for the time being.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

So, you were doing chinups all but the last set?  Nice workout Ivonne.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 15, 2005)

*Food - March 15, 2005*

Meal 1 - 545 AM
 3 egg whites
 25g of apple pieces
 1/4 cup irish oats
 8 fish oil caps

 Meal 2 - 845 AM
 2.5 oz. chicken
 Romaine
 2 tbsp Newman's Olive Oil & Vinegar
 2 fish oil caps

 Meal 3 - 1145 AM
 3.5 oz. tilapia
 2 oz. sweet potato
 100g of apple pieces
 Romaine Lettuce
 2 tbsp Newman's own olive oil & vinegar
 2 fish oil caps

 Meal 4 - 215 PM PWO
 1 packet naturally lean matrix MRP
 1/4 cup oats

 Meal 5 - 6 PM
 2.5 oz. chicken
 Romain Lettuce
 2 tbsp Annie's Naturals Red Wine vinegar and olive oil
  2 fish oil caps

 Meal 6 - 9 PM
 3.5 oz. tilapia
 1/3 cup brown rice
 100g of apple pieces
 Romain Lettuce
 2 tbsp Annie's Naturals Red Wine vinegar and olive oil
   2 fish oil caps

 Calories: 1435
 Fat: 52.12 (32.68%)
 Carb: 115.23 (32.11%)
 Prot: 126.32 (35.2%)


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> So, you were doing chinups all but the last set?  Nice workout Ivonne.


 yeah, i call everything pullups. hahaahahahaha. They were chinups for the first four sets.

 Thanks, P!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 15, 2005)

ok that's all she wrote, folks. I'm off to bed. sweet dreams, everyone!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Posing practice - had to start doing this if i know what's good for me! So i did. in the locker room. And people started looking at me funny, so i left.



Good for you for starting early... keep it up and keep doing it until you don't give a flying fuck what people think, seriously posing at the gym and in front of people will help you come stage time and the posing is SO important. 
Got the hooker shoes yet? Must practice LOTS in those babies.  Posing out of the shoes and in them is sooo different, my low back kills after any length of time holding the poses in heels. Also practice on different floor types just in case... lemme tell ya pivoting on carpet isn't easy and that's what they had last year at the EC! lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 16, 2005)

*Dear Food Network...*

You folks really need to get with the program. There are people who DO wake up before 9 AM. We turn to you at 6 AM for a quick morning fix of our favorite channel, and what do you have on the plate for us? INFOMERCIALS. 

 Why isn't there a breakfast cooking show? Why maybe not offer a re-run of something you showed late the night before, which a lot of the early-to-bed-types might have missed but would enjoy? Like Iron Chef, or Good Eats, or Secret Life of... Why the stupid infomercials?

 I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Yanick (Mar 16, 2005)

i wish i had some muffins right now.

i like watching cooking show too, but mostly i like to look at the food (is that wierd) because i suck at cooking


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 16, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i wish i had some muffins right now.


 Well, Patrick should have them by Friday, so go visit him Friday night and maybe he'll be a good friend and share! 



> I like watching cooking show too, but mostly i like to look at the food (is that wierd) because i suck at cooking


 I like watching them because a) i love anything having to do with food and you learn a lot from them and b) i like to look at food that I can't eat. It is some weird, masochistic thing I do especially when I'm dieting. I keep loking at constant reminders of everything I can't have!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 16, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Steve: Hi there! What's up? Another day come and gone, eh?



another day, another 12 cents in my pocket  

You're doing great at your precomp training and diet ...


----------



## Yanick (Mar 16, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well, Patrick should have them by Friday, so go visit him Friday night and maybe he'll be a good friend and share!



Pat, if you read this...you better have some fuckin muffins for me or i'm comin after you.



			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I like watching them because a) i love anything having to do with food and you learn a lot from them and b) i like to look at food that I can't eat. It is some weird, masochistic thing I do especially when I'm dieting. I keep loking at constant reminders of everything I can't have!



i totally relate to b). i'm always looking/smelling at what my co workers are eating because they always eat good food. the first couple of weeks noone understood it, but i like imagining what it would taste like.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

> i totally relate to b). i'm always looking/smelling at what my co workers are eating because they always eat good food. the first couple of weeks noone understood it, but i like imagining what it would taste like.



didn't you eat a brownie the other day you slob?



> Pat, if you read this...you better have some fuckin muffins for me or i'm comin after you.




come over on sunday and you might get lucky (with a muffin that is).


----------



## Yanick (Mar 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> didn't you eat a brownie the other day you slob?



its fat slob thank you very much. and yes i did eat a brownie, but that was a conscious, calculated cheat. it wasn't even a craving type cheat, i saw that i was gonna be 34g short on the carbs (2 slices of bread) so i had a brownie   




			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> come over on sunday and you might get lucky (with a muffin that is).



hmmm, what time?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

I don't know 4 or 5 o'clock


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't know 4 or 5 o'clock


Man I hope they are still edible by then.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 16, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> ...i saw that i was gonna be 34g short on the carbs (2 slices of bread) so i had a brownie...


oh man, i wish i could afford myself that kind of luxury. "I'm short on carbs for this meal. let me grab these here oreo cookies... there. a complete meal."

hahahahahahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2005)

Yall are funny.  How was the interview?


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 16, 2005)

*job interview*

i think my job interview today went really well. We talked for over an hour, he wants me to come in for a more informal interview wiht the co-owner where I will actually go through a training session with a "client". Ugh  ihate those, but I really like this little place. I have a good vibe about it.

 This is disgusting though: apparently I was so nervous, that despite my cool and calm demeanor, i kept picking at my cuticles. At some point my finger was bleeding and i didn't realize it.  And all i could think of, after i noticed was, "oh fuck, I hope he didn't notice that." 

 Other than that, though - it went swimmingly!  I have to go back on friday for that second interview. If all goes well (and please, all of you, keep your fingers crossed cause i have to get out of where i'm at in the worst way!), I will be training at this new place in two weeks.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2005)

You will get the job.

You picked at your finger till it bled?


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You will get the job.
> 
> You picked at your finger till it bled?


 yeah i had a little piece of cuticle sticking up and i kept picking at it... and i guess i pulled at it and it broke the skin  it was gross.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 16, 2005)

*Competition Advice Needed*

In case come June 4, I don't feel ready to compete, I want to have a backup competition to look forward to, further out in the year. Here is a list of some upcoming natural show, between june and december. Anyone care to take a look and make some suggestions? i don't know anything about this stuff to see which one might be best suited for me.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2005)

I like how you are going the natural show route.  This is P's mistake IMO.  He would be killing 90% of the natural competitors here, and it wouldnt be that hard to get a pro card.  Fuck the NPC, unless your geared up.  Rant over, and I dont know anything


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> (and please, all of you, keep your fingers crossed cause i have to get out of where i'm at in the worst way!)



I'll cross mine - if you stop picking yours!!!   
(Though I know I don't need to!   )
Had a really cool e-mail from one of my practicum clients today, telling me how since she started training with me, she's lost 6lbs, 2" off her waist and her bf has dropped 4%... she's dying to get back in the gym with me... now I just need to get that damn certificate so I can charge her!     Truthfully she is such a sweetheart and such a pleasure to train that I don't even care about the cash... wrong mindset for someone in financial ruin but - oh well! lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I like how you are going the natural show route. This is P's mistake IMO. He would be killing 90% of the natural competitors here, and it wouldnt be that hard to get a pro card. Fuck the NPC, unless your geared up. Rant over, and I dont know anything


 I keep thinking about it, and I just feel like that show is not a good fit for me. I will look like an average jane next to those women on stage, I think. I am holding out hope that when i lean out it will look awesome, but i still fear that i will be ridiculously small compared to them. And not small in the way that the judges want (less muscular than bodybuilders), but small in general. Like laughably small. Like, "why are you even here, ivonne." small.

 If i AM ready in june, i was thinking something like this one. june 11, a week after the bev francis instead... it's a natural show in north carolina.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2005)

You will get it. You are the shiznet   But I will cross my fingers for you (But you really do not need it)


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

none of those shows are in opr near NYC??

check nabba.org (or .com) or inbf.org

a natural show is the way to go for you.

P- I know what you are saying about NPC.  The thing is, for me, I just have to know that I can do it.  For myself.  On a side note I got another comment at the gym from this guy..."Man, do you even realize how big you would be if you just juiced? You are that big naturally.  Just put some in ya.  You will be a total freak."....whatever.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> none of those shows are in opr near NYC??
> 
> check nabba.org (or .com) or inbf.org
> 
> a natural show is the way to go for you.


  funky, those are the sites where i got these links. 



> ...I got another comment at the gym from this guy..."Man, do you even realize how big you would be if you just juiced? You are that big naturally. Just put some in ya. You will be a total freak."....whatever.


  here we go... again.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 17, 2005)

shit going on...

 What a shit day. i'm lucky i even got to work out today. lots going on. i'm a little down/moody, have a lot on my mind: work, money, parents, training, food, friends I haven't talked to in a while who I miss...

 I guess this is what having my period used to be like, except without the bleeding. hahahaha.

 I'm just bummed today.

 OK off to help my mom... no more clients til 7 pm tonight.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 17, 2005)

Journal looks great GG, I just read over the whole thing. Very impressive.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 17, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Journal looks great GG, I just read over the whole thing. Very impressive.


 Hey! Thanks monstar!  Welcome!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 17, 2005)

*Food - March 16, 2005*

Meal 1

 3 eggwhites
 1/4 cup irish oats
 25g of apple pieces
 8 fish oil caps

 Meal 2

 2.5 oz. chicken breast
 1 cup spinach
 2 tsp newman's own

 Meal 3

 3 oz. ex.lean ground turkey
 1/3 cup brown rice
 vegetables, steamed
 100g of apple pieces
 2 tsp Annie's Natural Oil & Vinegar
 3 fish oil caps

 Meal 4

 same as meal 2

 Meal 5

 same as meal 3, except it was 1 tsp of flax and 4 fish caps instead of the salad dressing.

 Meal 6

 1 scoop anabolic milk, vanila cream flavor
 12 oz. water

 Totals

 Calories (1401)
 Fat  55g (35%)
 Carb 104g (30%)
 Prot 123g (35%)


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 17, 2005)

*Food - March 17, 2005 (happy st. p-funk day folks!)*

Meal 1

 3 egg whites
 1/4 cup irish oats
 8 fish oils
 25g of apple pieces

 Meal 2

 2.5 oz. chicken breast
 1 cup spinach
 2 tsp Newman's

 Meal 3

 3 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
 1/3 cup brown rice
 1 cup spinach
 100g of apple pieces
 1 tsp flax oil
 4 fish oils

 Meal 4 PWO

 1 packet of naturally Lean Matrix
 1/8 cup oats

 Meal 5 

 2.5 oz. chicken breast
 1 cup spinach
 2 tsp annie's naturals

 Meal 6

 same as meal 3

 Totals
 Calories: 1430
 Fat 52g (33%)
 Carb 113g (32%)
 Prot 127g (35%)


----------



## Yanick (Mar 17, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> oh man, i wish i could afford myself that kind of luxury. "I'm short on carbs for this meal. let me grab these here oreo cookies... there. a complete meal."
> 
> hahahahahahaha!



start powerlifting and you can! you and pat could be like callie and jesse marunde, lol.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 17, 2005)

*Workout - March 17, 2005*

Legs

 Deadlifts
 125/8 x 4
 RI 45

 notes: i'd planned on doing 6 x 4, but decided to push myself for 8. It IS rep day, after all.

 Walking Lunges
 25/10 each leg (20) x 4
 RI 45

 notes: OOOUUUUCH! And no. Not ouch, my legs or butt. Ouch, my left wrist.  I left my straps in the car today by mistake but they would have come in handy for THIS exercise, of all things. 

 Superset: Cable Abductor with Cable Adductor, Standing
 40lb/15 each leg, each exercise x 2
 RI 30

 notes: I don't do nearly as much ab/adduction work as I maybe should. 40lb was TOUGH.  At least for adduction. For abduction I maybe could have (should have) gone a bit heavier.

 Rev. Hypers off the edge of the bench
 bw/12 x 4
 RI 20

 notes: omfg, after deadlifting this was brutal. perhaps even downright silly of me to do this today.

 Seated Calf Raises
 90/20 x 4
 RI 20

 notes: first set, piece o' cake. 2nd set, ok, getting rough. 3rd set, barely got to 20. fourth set, i rest-paused in order to finish out the set. 

 Abs

 decline bench crunches
 bw/25 x 2

 ball crunches
 bw/30

 plank
 1.5 minutes, both feet, alternating feet and then both feet to finish it up

 Stretching

 my right hamstring, all the way down to the back of my knee is SOOOO TIGHT it isn't even slightly funny. I don't know why.

 Posing

 Did not practice at the gym today because i was in a hurry to get back to my mom's house. I did talk to the manager at this LA Fitness. He knows someone who can help me locally with my posing. I'm looking forward to that, no doubt.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 17, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> start powerlifting and you can! you and pat could be like callie and jesse marunde, lol.


 Hey i'll never say never. Maybe i'll try it some day. 

 i'm just scared of power lifting, man. I saw blood come out of some guy's eyes! That was enough for me to be a little "eeeeh" about it. hahahahahahaha!


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 17, 2005)

Lol . I thought of you when I posted a cinnamon chicken recipe. (As I sit in the Dept. of Justice on a monitored internet connection .) I haven't tried it out myself though.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 17, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Lol . I thought of you when I posted a cinnamon chicken recipe. (As I sit in the Dept. of Justice on a monitored internet connection .) I haven't tried it out myself though.


 WUT WUT!!! cinnamon chicken? oddly enough, someone else suggested to me last year that i try cinnamon on my chicken. and it was DEEEEELICIOUS. Gonna go check out your recipe.

 Oh, and um... I just want to say hello to the Department of Justice. 'sup guys and gals!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello Ivy, sorry your having a crappy day  Looks like you took it out on the weights, Awesome W/O there Little Miss Dangerous!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 17, 2005)

Lol Criminal Divison-Writs, Appeals, and Trials.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 17, 2005)

*Oh My God! How Could I Forget!*

HOW the HELL did i forget to mention this!!!!!!!!!!

 In an effort to cheer myself up, I went to walgreens to find some sugarless gum and a jug of water. As I passed down the wrong aisle, I noticed a bunch of "as seen on TV" items. Naturally, I'm an infomercial junkie so I stopped to look at all the stuff.

 WOuldn't you know it, they had a grip n flip? For $9.99. A fucking grip n flip. At Walgreens. 

 It goes without saying, I bought the damn thing. 

 I am now the proud owner of a grip n flip, people! I will use it promptly upon arriving at my home tonight, when i have to cook some more chicken breasts. I. CAN'T. WAIT. WOOO HOOOOOO!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 17, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Lol Criminal Divison-Writs, Appeals, and Trials.


 HJAHAHAHHA, I read "writs" as "wits" and for a few seconds i was perplexed.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

Flip and Grip, $9.99? I'm there!!! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Ivy, sorry your having a crappy day  Looks like you took it out on the weights, Awesome W/O there Little Miss Dangerous!!!


 Thanks Michael! I'm feeling slightly better since I'm about to use my new grip n flip


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> P- I know what you are saying about NPC.  The thing is, for me, I just have to know that I can do it.  For myself.



I dont understand.. do what?  In your journal, you said your not even good at this(BB).  Well, step onto a natural stage, and see how it goes.  I bet you change your mind.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 17, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HJAHAHAHHA, I read "writs" as "wits" and for a few seconds i was perplexed.


LOL. Well Thursdays I spend most the day on the comp at my internship and then on the comp during my research class. Atleast Fridays, I only stare at the comp during my internship. I swear, these excel spreadsheets are making me lose my wits though.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont understand.. do what?  In your journal, you said your not even good at this(BB).  Well, step onto a natural stage, and see how it goes.  I bet you change your mind.




I competed in a natural contest last year.  I need to do this contest to prove to myself that I can stand next to guys that are sauced up and look just as good and HOPEFULLY be competitve with them.  that is all.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

WHOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO, congrats on a successful first Interview Ivy, that's awesome..so today is the second eh?  You'll kick ass for sure.  OMG,  a REAL flip n Grip....     Oh, the fun you'll have   Good luck with your interview


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

Have an awesome weekend, good luck with the interview.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2005)

morning GG - SFH (Southern Florida Hottie)


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

Good luck Ivy, knockem dead


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks ya'll! THE INTERVIEW WENT REALLY REALLY REALLY WELL!  THey gave me a bunch of paper work to fill out, but they still have one more candidate coming back for a 2nd interview on monday. It's between him and me, or possibly both, since they're about to start a new advertising campaign and may end up needing TWO new trainers instead of just one. 

 I am PSYCHED. I guess I will know as soon as Monday afternoon if I get the job or not. 

 I feel that we really clicked. I got nothing but good vibes from the two co-owners. I don't want to jinx it right now, so I am not going to say anything else about this until I hear my fate on Monday or Tuesday. 

 Thanks for the good luck wishes everybody!!!!

 Did I mention I'm psyched?


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 18, 2005)

*Food - March 18, 2005*

Meal 1

 3 eggwhites
 1/4 cup irish oats
 25 g. of apple pieces
 8 fish oils

 Meal 2

 2.5 oz. chicken breast
 1 cup romaine
 2 tbsp rosemary/roasted garlic vinaigrette
 2 fish oils

 Meal 3

 3 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
 1/3 cup brown rice
 100g of apple pieces 
 4 fish oil

 Meal 4 PWO

 1 Naturally Lean Matrix packet
 12 oz. water

 Meal 5

 same as meal 2

 Meal 6

 same as meal 3

 Totals

 Calories 1427
 Fat 52g (33%)
 Carb 113g (32%)
 Prot  127g (35%)

 Had something I'm not sure if i can have or not... 

 1 Jones Soda Sugar Free Cream Soda. 0 calories, 0 everything, 20mg of sodium (that's 20mg for the whole bottle). Jodi?


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 18, 2005)

*Workout - March 18, 2005*

*Upper*

 NOTE: First of all before i go and write this up, i have to say i forgot my notepad at home today, and had to scribble my workout on a piece of paper, from memory, as best as I could. Now I got home and compared it to what I had planned to do today and I was way off on a lot of things. Also, because i was so upset and disoriented, or maybe because i'm dieting and i am not eating as much as before, my strength was way down. I felt like such a fucking pussy today. ALL my exercises, I had to drop the weight in order to do them  Kill me now. What a horrible workout.

 Here we go...

 Shoulder Presses on the Ball
 RI 30
 20/12
 20/10 -- > 15/5
 15/12

 CG Pulldowns
 RI 30
 75/15
 75/9
 65/12

 DB Bench Press
 RI 30
 20/15, 12, 12 (barely)

 Cable Side Raises, Leaning diagonally away from the frame
 RI: no rest between arms
 10/12,10,12

 Bent Over Rows on Ball
 RI 30
 12/12 x 3

 Standing Cable Chest Press
 Staggered stance, one arm at a time, explosive "punch", and 3-count return
 RI: no rest between arms
 25/15
 30/15 x 2 (last set was tough with right arm)

 Skullcrushers
 RI 20
 30/15x2

 Zottman Bicep Curls
 RI 20
 15/12x2

*Abs*

 Crunches on the ball
 bw/30 x 2

*Cardio*

 15 minutes on the elliptical, moderate pace. I was going to go for 25 minutes, but realized i was running late and had to shower to get to my interview on time.


 Notes overall: I dont' even wanna hear it. I know this workout was all over the place. I feel disgusted.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

Edit:  Nevermind, I didn't read far enuff back 


YOur workout sounds like my upper workout last week  Sucks eh?  But I was extra tough this week, so I'm sure that's what you have to look forward to also


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Edit:  Nevermind, I didn't read far enuff back


 What!? what did you say and then deleted? 



> YOur workout sounds like my upper workout last week  Sucks eh?  But I was extra tough this week, so I'm sure that's what you have to look forward to also


 man i was inconsolable this afternoon when i left the gym. i felt like such a jackass. i wanted to go back in there and do it again thinking, "i could do this better..."


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

Fingers crossed for the results of the interview!!! I'm sure you'll get it. 
Ugh... I can relate to those days when your strength is down and even though you know that it doesn't mean it wasn't an effective it still does a number with your head.  Don't sweat it you're doing fantastic!!!
Thanks for the e-mail.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

we all have off days, best thing you can do is shrug it off and work your little tuhas (thats yiddish, lol) off next time.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey Ivy, don't be so down on yourself  And My fingers are still crossed for you


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Fingers crossed for the results of the interview!!! I'm sure you'll get it.


 Hey chickie! THANK YOU. You know, if i don't get this job I will be so disappointed. I want it so badly. I just got such a GREAT vibe being there, and talking to those two guys. I felt like i could trust them. Just the feeling you get when you meet certain people. And their hearts are in the right place with regards to their reasons for being in this business. That is so important to me, especially after feeling so icky working at this other place where you might as well have a big fat dollar sign on your forehead and learn to walk with your hand outstretched, ready and eager to receive a credit card. This place is the antithesis of that other place. I want to be a part of something like that. I don't know if what I'm saying even makes sense. I just had such a good feeling being there. So yeah. Keep them fingers crossed! 



> Ugh... I can relate to those days when your strength is down and even though you know that it doesn't mean it wasn't an effective it still does a number with your head. Don't sweat it you're doing fantastic!!!
> Thanks for the e-mail.


 Thanks Kerry. I just haven't learned to accept that not every workout is going to be phenomenal. And I'm not sure that I ever want to accept that. It will make me feel like I've settled or given up or something! I strive to get a phenomenal workout every time. 

 And you're welcome. You really are looking GREAT!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 18, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> we all have off days, best thing you can do is shrug it off and work your little tuhas (thats yiddish, lol) off next time.


 BWAHAHAHAHAHAH "TUHAS" - how do you pronounce that? I love it! Thanks yan.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy, don't be so down on yourself  And My fingers are still crossed for you


 Thanks Michael! I need all the crossed fingers I can get!


----------



## klmclean (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey Ivy, have a great weekend and good luck


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> BWAHAHAHAHAHAH "TUHAS" - how do you pronounce that? I love it! Thanks yan.



yiddish excerpts 

click the first guy and wait for him to say shiddukh the 'kh' is the 'h' sound so its kindda like tookhaas. its pretty funny sounding word, lots of russians know yiddish and some of it sounds so funny when you hear it.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Meal 1
> 
> 3 eggwhites
> 1/4 cup irish oats
> ...


  You think I'm that anal   You can drink 1-2 diet soda's a day up until 4 weeks out.  Also, I'm not concerned about sodium like _they _were.  You need sodium in your diet and I think up to 2000 mg per day is fine for now, just don't go adding salt to things.  I have to get with Funky to discuss your last week.  I did sodium loading but he did water instead and I'm not sure which one you should do.  Funky, JLB, Brit, suggestions??


----------



## BritChick (Mar 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You think I'm that anal   You can drink 1-2 diet soda's a day up until 4 weeks out.  Also, I'm not concerned about sodium like _they _were.  You need sodium in your diet and I think up to 2000 mg per day is fine for now, just don't go adding salt to things.  I have to get with Funky to discuss your last week.  I did sodium loading but he did water instead and I'm not sure which one you should do.  Funky, JLB, Brit, suggestions??



I did water loading for all of my contests and cut the sodium from my diet about 5 days out but no sodium loading.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 19, 2005)

*11 weeks out - Measurements*

BW 105

 Waist 26.5
 Hips 33.75
 Upper Thigh 20.25
 Lower Thigh 16.5
 Calf 12.75 
 Shoulders 38
 Chest (Above Breast line) 33.25
 Chest (Including Breasts) 32.5
 Upper Arm 10.25
 Forearm 8.25

 OK i don't know what to make of this. My waist is half inch smaller again, and my lower thigh a whole inch and a quarter smaller. GREAT. But my calf got smaller and my bicep got bigger, yet I don't see a difference in the calf, but i do see my bicep SMALLER, yet it measure a quarter of an inch bigger. My shoulders got bigger also? WTF? I don't see anything special from the last pics to these pics (and no i am not posting them for the public).

 Overall, I feel weird about my body today. I look in the mirror and I see muscles/definition, but for some reason they look and feel SMALLER. I feel like I have less muscle. But is it in my head? WTF, I say. I feel skinny and not in a good way.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

> I don't see anything special from the last pics to these pics (and no i am not posting them for the public).



because you are in diffent lighting.  And you are posing differently and sometimes the pic is from different angles.  Like training, things need to be constant if you want to really make a comparison.


yes, it is in your head.  the same thing happens to me.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

Agree with P, it's in your head, I'm sure your looking dynamite!!!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2005)

Your lighting is different, yes, but don't worry, it's only one week and you won't notice any huge changes probably until week 3 of cutting.  Your measurements look good so don't fret.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> because you are in diffent lighting. And you are posing differently and sometimes the pic is from different angles. Like training, things need to be constant if you want to really make a comparison.
> 
> 
> yes, it is in your head.  the same thing happens to me.


 i don't think i have ever felt skinny in a bad way hahhahahaha this is a first.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Agree with P, it's in your head, I'm sure your looking dynamite!!!


 Like napoleon? hahhahaha sorry - dumb joke (napoleon dynamite).

 Thanks Michael! 

 P - if i were doing bodybuilding i think i would use the song from napoleon dynamite and do some funny as dance for my posing routine. hahahahahahahahahahahahahhaha!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Like napoleon? hahhahaha sorry - dumb joke (napoleon dynamite).
> 
> Thanks Michael!
> 
> P - if i were doing bodybuilding i think i would use the song from napoleon dynamite and do some funny as dance for my posing routine. hahahahahahahahahahahahahhaha!


  
Hilarious movie!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Your lighting is different, yes, but don't worry, it's only one week and you won't notice any huge changes probably until week 3 of cutting. Your measurements look good so don't fret.


 ok i will try not to fret. i just have this huge fear of looking ridiculous and thinking that I look hot as hell and then it's only in my mind or something. Like when i was fat and used to wear halter tops and tight jeans and thought i looked great. But in reality my fat gut was hanging out and there was enough back fat visible to make Buffalo Bill wanna kidnap me.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ok i will try not to fret. i just have this huge fear of looking ridiculous and thinking that I look hot as hell and then it's only in my mind or something. Like when i was fat and used to wear halter tops and tight jeans and thought i looked great. But in reality my fat gut was hanging out and there was enough back fat visible to make Buffalo Bill wanna kidnap me.




Jodi is right.  The results wont be amazing out of the gate.  I mean, thet are small, a quarter of an inch there, a quarter of an inch there.  I get the same way, impatient and afraid.  You can't see the changes because the inches that are coming off are to small yet and you have to look at yourself everyday in the mirror.  It is amazing though like 4-5 weeks down the road when you look at yourself and say "holy shit!!  I really dropped!!"


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 19, 2005)

Everything looks in order here.  Diet and training are solid, and measurements are looking good too.  Keep it up or I'll send P down to repremand you.  Hehe.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 19, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> ...or I'll send P down to repremand you.  Hehe.


 Like that would be a bad thing... please DO send P down here! hahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> What!? what did you say and then deleted?
> 
> 
> man i was inconsolable this afternoon when i left the gym. i felt like such a jackass. i wanted to go back in there and do it again thinking, "i could do this better..."



  I was asking you how your second interview went...but I hadn't read far enuff back in the posts 

Ya, been there, it's hard leaving the gym thinking your w/o that day was crappy ...but you usually much stronger the next time..at least in my experience


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 19, 2005)

*Saturday Run #1, 30 minutes*

Distance: Just a little over 3 miles.

 Notes: HOLY CRAP. First of all I have to say that I don't think I've ever run an 8 minute mile, let alone 3. So I'm damn happy. 

 Second of all, I have to say that cardiovascularly, this was probably the easiest 30 minute run I've ever had. I thought that after not running in such a long time, and as much as I hate running, that this would have been HELL. I thought I would crap out after the first five minutes. Instead, I kept glancing at my watch and at some point I noticed 20 minutes had elapsed and I still wasn't even breathing hard. I had BARELY broken a sweat! 

 edit: I meant to mention, as Funky pointed out to me, that it has probably got a lot to do with my short rest intervals with the weight training. 

  I could have kept going past the 30 minutes, but my left knee was hurting a little. 

 Aside from all the fitness reporting, I want to make a few comments. It was/is a gorgeous night out. The weather is perfect. The wind is just right, the temperature is just right. I hadn't gone for an evening jog in such a long time that I had forgotten how nice it can be outside at night at this time of the year. It was a really nice night, and this jog helped me clear my mind a bit. Destressed me a little. Calmed me down some. Reminded me to just LIVE and not worry. 

 I really do hate running, but i love the way I feel mentally afterwards. It's the cheapest form of therapy. You get a lot of time to think about stuff. I didn't even take music. Just me, the pavement and the night air (oh yeah, and tourists and cars, and dogwalkers and crickets and parrots, but you know what I mean).

  I am looking forward to doing this again next Saturday night.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

I once saw Dr. Leistner give a clinic on lifting.  He was talking about how there was one point in his life where he was running a lot to improve his cardio conditioning.  He decided after awhile to stop the running and focus more on training with short rest intervals, with emphasis n squating 20 reps at 60sec rest.  he said he was on the road one day and his car broke down and he had to run all the way back home, 5miles.  He said it was the fastest and easiest 5 miles he had ever run adn this was after about 6 months of not running at all!!  he attributed his level of conditioning to training at low rest intervals.  He then proceeded to scream in some fat womens face about how she needs to be squatting for 20 reps on 60sec RI if she wants to be a machine, if she wants to be lean and in amazing shape.  Then addressed the men in the room saying "you want to be a fucking bad ass?  you want to walk into a room and know you are the strongest mother fucker there? then start training like an animal with more intensity damn it."   LMAO....I love that guy.  he is so vulgar.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I once saw Dr. Leistner give a clinic on lifting. He was talking about how there was one point in his life where he was running a lot to improve his cardio conditioning. He decided after awhile to stop the running and focus more on training with short rest intervals, with emphasis n squating 20 reps at 60sec rest. he said he was on the road one day and his car broke down and he had to run all the way back home, 5miles. He said it was the fastest and easiest 5 miles he had ever run adn this was after about 6 months of not running at all!! he attributed his level of conditioning to training at low rest intervals. He then proceeded to scream in some fat womens face about how she needs to be squatting for 20 reps on 60sec RI if she wants to be a machine, if she wants to be lean and in amazing shape. Then addressed the men in the room saying "you want to be a fucking bad ass? you want to walk into a room and know you are the strongest mother fucker there? then start training like an animal with more intensity damn it." LMAO....I love that guy. he is so vulgar.


 I would like to meet this man.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I would like to meet this man.




no you wouldn;t....lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no you wouldn't....lol


 i believe i would


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i believe i would




nope


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> nope


 are you kidding me? i want him to scream in my face and get all intense. that shit is contageous. i'd bet i would have the best workout of my life after having him yell in my face.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> are you kidding me? i want him to scream in my face and get all intense. that shit is contageous. i'd bet i would have the best workout of my life after having him yell in my face.



if he doesn't think you are working out hard enough he throws you out of his garage and you aren't a loud back......lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> if he doesn't think you are working out hard enough he throws you out of his garage and you aren't a loud back......lol


 He wouldn't kick me out.  I would VOMIT AND PASS OUT FIRST before he kicks me out.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> He wouldn't kick me out.  I would VOMIT AND PASS OUT FIRST before he kicks me out.




he has green puke buckets all over the garage and the basement.  lol.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> he has green puke buckets all over the garage and the basement.  lol.


 Why does this NOT surprise me at all.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 19, 2005)

*Food - March 19, 2005*

Meal 1 845 AM

 3 egg whites
 1 egg yolk
 1/2 cup oats
 25g apple pieces
 3 fish oil caps

 Meal 2 12 PM

 3.5 oz. tuna steak
 an assload of romaine
 2 tbsp Cindy's Kitchen Rosemary and Garlic natural salad dressing
 2 fish oil caps

 Meal 3 245 PM

 3 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
 3 oz. sweet potato
 broccoli
 9 fish oil caps
 75g. apple pieces

 Meal 4 6 PM

 2.5 oz. chichen breast
 an assload of romaine
  2 tbsp Cindy's Kitchen Rosemary and Garlic natural salad dressing
 3 fish oil caps (it should have only been 1 but i screwed up)

 Meal 5 845 PM

 3 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
  3 oz. sweet potato
  broccoli
  9 fish oil caps
  75g. apple pieces

 Meal 6 1030 PM

 1 scoop ON Anabolic Matrix, Vanilla Creme Flavor
 12 oz. water

 Extra: Jones Sugar Free Cream Soda (o everything)

 Totals:

 Calories 1449
 Fat 61.25 (38%)
 Carb 96.25 (26.56%)
 Prot 128.29 (35.4%)


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 20, 2005)

*Posing/Contest Prep -- Assorted Questions*

Posing Guide for Women?

 So I decided to go for the Empire States show instead of the Bev Francis, and reading the NABBA guidelines, they require not only the quarter turns, _but also the bb'er poses and a free style round_. Um... HELP?

 I am practicing my posing almost every day, but going by some pictures I took of myself recently I SUCK. I have looked up posing guides online and even on IM, but it's mostly geared towards the men. I want to see a guide with tips for the ladies. I can go to any site that shows winners and see their poses, but I would like a guide that tells me stuff like, "For this pose, stick your butt out, round your elbows, etc... " I have no clue. I'm sure it's the same as for the guys, (is it?) but I want to be 100% on this. Does my question make any sense? Not quarter turns, but all the other poses.

 I also need help figuring something out for FREE STYLE or free posing round. Am I supposed to pick music? Am I supposed to have a pre-determined routine, or can I just wing it when I walk out there? This is scary to me. Probably more so than the mandatory stuff.

 I found THIS, which is very helpful, but it only covers quarter turns. Another one by the same author, also helpful but doesn't provide what i'm looking for.

Posing Suits --- Best Style for My Body/Frame?

 I know I need a one piece and a two piece. Ya'll have seen my pics in my gallery, but the highlights of my body are as follows: i have a high waist, I'm kinda "blocky", not an hourglass/tiny waist kind of girl. Also, I have relatively small breasts (who the hell woudl have told me I'd be saying this about my boobs EVER HHAHAHAHAH!).

Nails, Hair & Makeup

 I am trying like crazy to NOT bite my nails FOREVER. I stop and start again. It's a nasty habit, but I can't seem to stop 100%. I stop for about a month and then one day I start up all over again. Do I need to look into getting acrylic or gel nails for the show? Or could I go with naturally shorter (active length) nails, my own, wiht just a nice simple manicure. I've noticed most of these figure girls have CLAWS. I hate fake nails and they are HORRIBLE for my own nails, in terms of the damage they cause after I remove them and go back to my natural nails. Thoughts, anyone?

 Hair and makeup are another concern. I am traveling to another state for this show. Therefore it's not like i could afford to fly a stylist and makeup artist out there with me. Do the shows provide such people or should I arrive a few days earlier and find a place recommended by others in the area? Get my hair done night before? Or day of in the morning (5 AM?!)?? 

 I know I am over 3 months out still, but I want to know what to expect, so that I can start planning/organizing myself the sooner the better.

 Thanks in advance, everyone!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2005)

I don't know about the other stuff, but why dont you get fake press on nails that you can soak off! They won't harm your real nail like getting a set at a salon would.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 20, 2005)

*12-Week and 11-Week Progress Pics Posted*

I posted progress pics from 12 weeks out and then 11 weeks out... The posing is pathetic, but i am going to be working on that. For next week's 10-week photos, I will post not only quarter turns but all the other poses as well. I need all the help/pointers I can get!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 20, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I don't know about the other stuff, but why dont you get fake press on nails that you can soak off! They won't harm your real nail like getting a set at a salon would.


 Thanks Viv, but I don't know if technology has improved the presson's in the past few years. The last time I tried them, my own nails are so short that the press ons had a hard time staying on. I dont' want to lose a nail in the middle of the whole thing.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

HLY Cow Ivy, your progress is amazing!!! Excellently done  
Uhhhhhhh.......... not sure about your diet and all, but you really gotta do something about that big black box you got back there  

Seriously though, incredible transformation


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> HLY Cow Ivy, your progress is amazing!!! Excellently done
> Uhhhhhhh.......... not sure about your diet and all, but you really gotta do something about that big black box you got back there
> 
> Seriously though, incredible transformation


 THANK YOU Michael! Hahahaha! Still a work in progress! 11 more weeks to see what the hell I'm REALLY gonna look like! 

 As for the big black box... I am trying to keep the focus on my progress and goals. I mean business. So I figure if people wanna see a$$, they can go to other galleries where there is a$$ aplenty


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

11 more weeks? Your gonna be like P, ripped up and outstanding!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> 11 more weeks? Your gonna be like P, ripped up and outstanding!!!


 That is the plan! LOL!


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2005)

Your progress is going great GG. I also like the 'yearly' pics you posted side by sied. You are so dedicated, you should be so proud of yoursel. Keep it up


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 20, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Your progress is going great GG. I also like the 'yearly' pics you posted side by sied. You are so dedicated, you should be so proud of yoursel. Keep it up


 JILLY!!! Where have you been?! Thank you! How is life? How are you?


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> JILLY!!! Where have you been?! Thank you! How is life? How are you?


Ive been keeping up with just a few journals around here-just lazy posting.

Im great. Eating clean, training hard, and I have a new passion, YOGA! Bikram-so its very hot, Im in love 

Work sucks, same ol, looking for a new job! Fun fun fun.

What new and exciting with you? My fingers are crosses for your new job!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 20, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Ive been keeping up with just a few journals around here-just lazy posting.


 A lot of folks seem to be lately  That's ok. Good to  know you're alive and training and eating well and taking care of yourself though! 



> I have a new passion, YOGA! Bikram-so its very hot, Im in love


 I've never tried it, but i hear tons of people rave about it all the time...


> Work sucks, same ol, looking for a new job! Fun fun fun.


 what kind of work are you looking to do?


> What new and exciting with you?


 Nothing - working, training, dieting, traveling back and forth to nyc. That is my life these days. Nothing else to talk about but that. 



> My fingers are crosses for your new job!


 THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Yunier (Mar 20, 2005)

Damn girl! Lookin great...wow outstanding job!


 How much lower are you getting your bf %?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Damn girl! Lookin great...wow outstanding job!
> 
> 
> How much lower are you getting your bf %?



hopefully single digits!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hopefully single digits!!


LMAO - if i go into the single digits I fear that i will look like a bony little mess 

But at least I'll have a nice set of abs!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 20, 2005)

*Food - March 20, 2005*

Meal 1

  3 eggwhites
  1 egg yolk
  3 fish oils
  1/2 cup oats
  25 g of apple pieces

  Meal 2 and 4

  2.5 oz. chicken breast
  romaine
  2 tbsp Cindy's Kitchen Rosemary/Garlic dressing
  1 fish cap

  Meal 3 and 5

  3 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
  3 oz. sweet potato
  75g of apple pieces
  9 fish caps

  Meal 6 

  ON Anabolic milk - 1 scoop
  12 oz. water
  1 flax cap

  Extras: 1 Jones Sugar Free Cream Soda, 1 Low Sodium Diet Coke, 1 Sugar Free Jello Snack Cup

  Totals
  Calories 1431
  Fat 59.25 (37.25%)
  Carb 96.25 (26.90%)
  Protein 128.29 (35.85%)


----------



## BritChick (Mar 20, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I don't know about the other stuff, but why dont you get fake press on nails that you can soak off! They won't harm your real nail like getting a set at a salon would.



I wouldn't recommend press on nails, when you are back stage tying up tight bikini strings you could have them off in no time at all, I seen several girls do this and be really pissed.


----------



## klmclean (Mar 20, 2005)

I'd go with gel nails, acrylic are really hard on your nails. I've had both and the gel nails look much more natural, IMO


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm really going to try to have my own natural nails, with  just a french manicure. That is, if i haven't chewed them to pieces because i'm so nervous and stressed out by then! hahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 21, 2005)

Good morning.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 21, 2005)

I have no advice on the nails ... so I'll just offer up a good morning SFH


----------



## klmclean (Mar 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm really going to try to have my own natural nails, with just a french manicure. That is, if i haven't chewed them to pieces because i'm so nervous and stressed out by then! hahaha!


That's why I got the gel nails, I could grow my own, but I was always picking them down to nothing and my fingers were always sore


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2005)

Masochists


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 21, 2005)

*Workout - March 21, 2005*

*Legs - Heavy*

*Squats*
  RI 60
  165/4 x 2
  155/4 x 3

 notes: I don't know wtf but I could BARELY get myself back up from the squatting position after the 3rd one of the second set. To the point that I felt like I was going to hurt myself. And I still went back down for the last one of that set. And again... I thought I was going to blow my asshole out or something. So I took off a 5 from each side. No sirree.. This lady does not want hemorrhoids. Hahahaha! I seriously dont' know what the fuck. 165 was awesome last week. This week, it was like trying to lift a mack truck on my shoulders. I feel like such a loser. Let it be noted however that because i felt like such a pussy for taking off weight, I added an extra set. 

*SLDL*
  RI 45
  135/5 x 4

  notes: THIS one I did with fair ease and panache...   I added an extra set, even.

*DB Step Ups on Bench*
  RI - No rest, alternating legs for four sets straight
  20lb DB's/5 each leg x 4

 notes: last week i rested 45 seconds after each set (5L, 5R, rest). This week no rest. just alternated legs four times. I also added a set. Last week was 3 sets.

*Leg Press Calves
*RI30
  200/12
  210/12 x 2

  notes: got a really nice burn on these. I was walking around like I had watermelons for calves afterwards. hahahaha! Awesome.

*Forearms

SS:*_Wrist Curls_: 12lb DB/20 x 2
_Rev. Wrist Curls_: 10lb DB/20 x 2
  RI 30

*Abs
*
_Ball Pikes_
  bw/15

_Crunches_
  bw/50


 Other notes: Inspired by a bunch of competition videos i was watching online this weekend, since I now have to prepare a damn posing routine for the competition, I decided to see if I could do those cool pushups wiht one leg up in the air. I shouldn't have done them today, since I'm working upper tomorrow, but what the hell. Turns out, check this out. I did 8 with my right leg up, and then 8 with my left leg up, and then I did it again! Holy crap! 32 pushups with one leg on the ground. My back was perfectly flat, my chest touched the ground on almost every single rep. Honestly, this more than made up for the shitty squatting fiasco with which I started today's workout.

  And it's not even like I have to include these in my routine, but it's nice to know I can do them! They look nice!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And again... I thought I was going to blow my asshole out or something.



You hang out with P too much   Congrats on the push ups.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You hang out with P too much   Congrats on the push ups.


 no... i have always been this crude. i think this is why p and i get along the way we do. 

 I believe i may have talked about not wanting to blow out my asshole before... in journals past.  

 Thanks (re: the pushups) - i was on Fiiiiiiire!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 21, 2005)

*Food - March 21, 2005*

Meal 1

 3 egg whites
 1/2 cup oatmeal
 7 fish oil caps
 25 g of apple pieces

 Meal 2

 2.5 oz. chicken
 romaine
 2 tbsp Cindy's Kitchen dressing
 2 fish oils

 Meal 3

 3 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
 3 oz. sweet potato
 broccoli
 9 fish oils
 75g of apple slices

 Meal 4 PWO

 1 packet Naturally Lean Matrix
 1/8 cup oats

 Meal 5

 3.5 oz. tuna steak
 romaine
 2 tbsp Cindy's Kitchen dressing
 2 fish oils

 Meal 6

 3 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
 3 oz. sweet potato
 broccoli
 9 fish caps
 75g of apple slices

 Extra: 1 Jones Sugar Free Cream Soda (the last one in my fridge... oh well), a few pieces of gum

 Total
 Calories 1454.20
 Fat 53g (32.75%)
 Carb 118 (32.51%)
 Prot 126.4 (34.76%)


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 21, 2005)

Just some thoughts, as I enter my 10.5 week mark (which now has become my 13 week mark since I changed comps, but still)...

 Dieting is fun to me. It is a challenge, and as such, it is fun. it is like a game i am playing against myself. A "let's see how long i can go without fucking it up" kind of game. And so far, I'm winning. Big time. Even the things I'm 'allowed" to have, like coffee, gum, and diet soda... sure i've had a few but not as many as i had when i wasn't officially cutting. It's like i know i have to be damn serious and i am. This is farking amazing to me. It feels easy. 

 For example, the birthday cake yesterday was not even a problem. I stared it down, and then eventually moved with my diet food to another area where i didn't have to look at it's lovely, moist and golden, spongelike texture, and creamy chocolate frosting. The first sight of the cake sent my mind racing, and all I could think about for the next 10 or 15 minutes was diving head first into that cake.

 But as quickly as my inner child did a happy dance, I regained my composure and focus. _I am cutting. I am on a mission. I have a goal. Cake is not part of the road to this goal, therefore, cake=bad. Cake=I lose this game._ And just like that I stopped wanting the damn cake. 

 In much the same way, i have passed up various tempting food items in the past week. Items I might have at least sampled had I not been on a cutting diet. Cookies, muffins, flan, brownies... Yet I have solidly stuck to my chicken, turkey, brown rice, oats and sweet potatoes.

 I am unphased. I am unstoppable. The coolest thing about dieting this seriously is that the longer I go without screwing up, the more motivated I am to keep it that way. I'm like the Ken Jennings of contest dieting! Then again, he eventually did lose Jeopardy... if you consider walking away a millionaire, 'losing' that is. hahahaha!

 ok. i am delirious. i'm going to bed now. i will re-read this in the morning and wonder what the hell i was thinking.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ivonne...your posts are too cute.  The one above made my day.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 21, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Ivonne...your posts are too cute.  The one above made my day.


 aww schucks. Thank you!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Dieting is fun to me.



i know i'm taking this out of context but...your a freak.

in a good way that is  Pat knows where i live


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 21, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i know i'm taking this out of context but...your a freak.
> 
> in a good way that is  Pat knows where i live


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! 

 Did P tell you what happened with the muffins? Ask him about the furry white "topping"...  needless to say he had to throw them out.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Did P tell you what happened with the muffins? Ask him about the furry white "topping"...  needless to say he had to throw them out.



oh thats horrible. thank god i was too busy to call him over the weekend, i might've just start gobbling them up, lol.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2005)

A little penicillin never hurt anyone


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 22, 2005)

wow. holy crap. i overslept. my alarm clock didn't go off. 

 THANKFULLY i don't have a client until 9. WOW.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 22, 2005)

*oh and i had this funny-ass dream...*

P was yelling at me to stick my butt out, but I wasn't really trying to pose. i was just standing there in front of the mirror (apparently doing nothing?), wearing jeans and a t-shirt and he was like, "NO! You have to _flare your quads_ and _stick your butt out_!!!! You're doing it wrong!"

 But I just stood there with this blank look on my face, and apparently utterly confused. It was so frustrating in the dream, but I woke up laughing my ass off.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 22, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Dieting is fun to me. It is a challenge, and as such, it is fun. it is like a game i am playing against myself. A "let's see how long i can go without fucking it up" kind of game. And so far, I'm winning. Big time. Even the things I'm 'allowed" to have, like coffee, gum, and diet soda... sure i've had a few but not as many as i had when i wasn't officially cutting. It's like i know i have to be damn serious and i am. This is farking amazing to me. It feels easy.



Oh okay, now you've just gone too damn far, you are obviously suffering the effects of low carbs and decreased seratonin levels.   

Seriously, congrats on finding your groove.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 22, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh okay, now you've just gone too damn far, you are obviously suffering the effects of low carbs and decreased seratonin levels.
> 
> Seriously, congrats on finding your groove.


 THank you darlin'!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 22, 2005)

*Food - March 22, 2005*

Exactly the same as yesterday except that instead of 3.5 oz. of tuna i had 2.5 oz. of chicken at that meal. everything else same. 

  Calories 1448.3
  fat 52.6 (32.70%)
  carb 118.2 (32.65%)
  prot 125.5 (34.65%)


----------



## Yunier (Mar 22, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> P was yelling at me to stick my butt out, but I wasn't really trying to pose. i was just standing there in front of the mirror (apparently doing nothing?), wearing jeans and a t-shirt and he was like, "NO! You have to _flare your quads_ and _stick your butt out_!!!! You're doing it wrong!"
> 
> But I just stood there with this blank look on my face, and apparently utterly confused. It was so frustrating in the dream, but I woke up laughing my ass off.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 22, 2005)

*Workout - March 22, 2005*

Upper

 Chinups
 RI 60
 bw/3 x 5 + 3/4 of a pull up, wide grip, real deal  couldn't do the whole thing

 Incline DB Presses
 RI 45
 25/5 x 5

 Seated Cable Row
 RI 60
 100/4 x 3
 100/3.5

 Tricep/Chest Dips
 RI 45
 bw/4 x 4

 Incline Bicep Curls
 RI 45
 20/5 x 4

 Abs
 Decline Bench

 Cardio

 HIIT on bike
 3 min warmup
 12 sprints, 30:30 (level 4:Level 9)
 3 min cool down

 notes overall: i am not happy with this workout. i feel weak. i feel like shit. mentally i'm all over it. i walk in there with business to tkae care of and i get down to it. but for some reason, my muscles are just giving out on me too quickly. getting through this workout was MISERY.

 i am not even in the mood to discuss this workout. ugh.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey Ivy, Sorry your havin a bad day. We all have 'em   You'll bounce back and kick butt next time


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

You almost have the pullup.. what if you tried it before chins?

Or would you rather talk about furniture instead?


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy, Sorry your havin a bad day. We all have 'em   You'll bounce back and kick butt next time


 Thanks Michael...

 you know what? i think part of what has me down and could possibly be affecting me indirectly is that i want so badly to hear back from that gym telling me i got the job. they haven't made a decision yet. i called this afternoon to find out. they said in the next few days and that they won't leave me hanging. will call me regardless to let me know.

 That in and of itself has me in pieces. i need to know. i need to move on and out of ballys. I know that come MAY i will have a job at another gym but that place hasn't opened yet and a lot can happen between now and may...


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You almost have the pullup.. what if you tried it before chins?
> 
> Or would you rather talk about furniture instead?


 OMFG! THAT IS SPECTACULAR! especially that sofa-length ottoman with the orange panel/cushion in the middle! wow!

 As for my pullups - i had it last week!!! I HAD ONE! But yes, i did do it before the chins that time. good call.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah, waiting sucks!!! I still have faith, IF they want the best persone for the job, then they will pick *YOU*!!! Take care and keep that chin up little trooper


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

I knew you would like that.  When I can afford 3k$ for funiture on a whim, I will buyt it for you hahahaha


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I knew you would like that. When I can afford 3k$ for funiture on a whim, I will buyt it for you hahahaha


 Awww, thanks jakey. You're awesome. 

 Well, if you're buyin' I'll send the Ikea and West Elm catalogs your way   And maybe the one from Uncommon Goods as well.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

Yea, Im buyin.. but the price is 4k, not 3   Ihavent seen the west elms.. is it online?


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, Im buyin.. but the price is 4k, not 3   Ihavent seen the west elms.. is it online?


 http://www.westelm.com/

 Love it


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

Wtf is wrong with me   I just bought some indigo bath towels http://ww1.westelm.com/cat/pip.cfm?template=8grid&pkey=cbedtow&gids=p142&cid=bedtow&area=shp


----------



## Velvet (Mar 22, 2005)

What the hell happened while I was gone, you two are talking about towels and house shit


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wtf is wrong with me   I just bought some indigo bath towels http://ww1.westelm.com/cat/pip.cfm?template=8grid&pkey=cbedtow&gids=p142&cid=bedtow&area=shp


 SWEET.

 But i must point out. if you can throw around $22 for a towel surely you could save some $$ and come hang out in ny or miami with us dammit!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 22, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> What the hell happened while I was gone, you two are talking about towels and house shit


 Because jake knows where it's at. It's all about the stylish home furnishings.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

I bought 2


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I bought 2


 you shoulda just splurged and bought the shower curtain too...  i would have.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 22, 2005)

The content of this journal is becoming more and more like an episode of Twilight Zone, enjoying dieting and in depth heart to hearts on towels... really, I'm getting quite worried!

Hi Ivonnne, how was your day?


----------



## Yunier (Mar 22, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Because jake knows where it's at. It's all about the stylish home furnishings.


 

     <--Puts protein shake down Grabs a pen and some paper...writes down _Stylish home furnishings. _Stares for five minutes, gives up, Picks protein shake up and drinks.

_<Parris Hilton>_*Thats hot* _</Parris Hilton>_ *Premier*.!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2005)

> notes overall: i am not happy with this workout. i feel weak. i feel like shit. mentally i'm all over it. i walk in there with business to tkae care of and i get down to it. but for some reason, my muscles are just giving out on me too quickly. getting through this workout was MISERY.



low cals= low energy= lack of strength.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2005)

Ivonne, unfotunately while cutting your workouts are going to be less than spectacular.  It comes with the territory unfortunately.  Just do the best you can but don't expect PR's.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ivonne, unfotunately while cutting your workouts are going to be less than spectacular.  It comes with the territory unfortunately.  Just do the best you can but don't expect PR's.




unless you are me.



but that is because I posses retard strength.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 22, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ivonne, unfotunately while cutting your workouts are going to be less than spectacular. It comes with the territory unfortunately. Just do the best you can but don't expect PR's.


 I figured as much, Jodi. I am just in denial. I was so happy to be gaining almost from workout to workout that to have that all of a sudden stop is really frustrating. I think the past three months I've made more strength gains than in all the previous time that I'v been weight training, and not surprisingly I LOVED that. Raw(r) power! 

 And now i just feel like i'm running out of gas just loading the plates on the bar for squats or walking to the bench with my dumbells. 

 But yeah, I hear what you're saying... give me some time to just accept it and deal. hahaahhaah!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 22, 2005)

*Train Like A Woman - Article by Kristin Reisinger*



> [font=arial, helvetica, sans serif][size=-1] By Kristin Reisinger
> 
> When I was asked to write a response article to an article entitled, 'Train Like A Man,' I envisioned myself writing a highly charged rebuttal piece to a sexist rant chock full of testosterone, andro and a bit of GH thrown in for good measure. After much thought about the topic at hand, I realized that a lot of the author's attitudes and beliefs towards training apply to everyone. Especially us women!
> 
> ...


 Preach on, sister.

 ------------------

 (yeah so i was searching for something wholly unrelated to this -- obstacle course competiitons --  when i happened upon this article on this woman's website - www.kristinreisinger.com. she's got a bunch of cool articles and an overall great website).
 [/size][/font]


----------



## BritChick (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh yeahhhhh!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 23, 2005)

I love your entries Ivy- you always make me laugh!     Great article     Your doing awesome with your dieting and workouts!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 23, 2005)

Glad you girls enjoyed that. I thought it was pretty "RAWR" myself!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 23, 2005)

*Food - March 23, 2005*

Meal 1

 3 egg whites
 1 egg yolk
 2 fish oils
 1/2 cup oatmeal
 25g of apple slices

 Meal 2 and 4

 2.5 oz. chicken
 romaine lettuce
 2 tbsp cindy's kitchen rosemary/garlic dressing
 1 fish oil

 Meal 3 and 5

 3 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
 3 oz. sweet potato
 75g of apple slices
 romaine
 2 tbsp cindy's kitchen rosemary/garlic dressing

 Meal 6

 12 oz. water
 1 scoop anabolic milk
 1/2 tsp cinnamon
 1 oz. salmon that was going to go bad if i didn't eat it soon...

 Totals
 Cals 1442.6
 Fat 59.25 (36.97%)
 Carb 97.45 (27.02%)
 Prot 129.9 (36.01%)


----------



## BritChick (Mar 24, 2005)

Good morning Ivonne, you're doing a kickass job on the diet, keep it up!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 24, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Ivonne, you're doing a kickass job on the diet, keep it up!



Thanks Kerry! Girl, I am so ON this diet, it's crazy. I don't know if you remember how i got when i was doing my body for life thing - we didn't really talk then. But it was the same kind of focus except that now I know so much more and that knowledge just fuels the fire for me. I'm not just blindly following a diet. I know why I'm eating what I'm eating and what purpose every part of my meal is serving. I know what I'm supposed to see happening to my body, I know what to expect and can even predict certain outcomes in certain time frames depending on what I eat or what I do at the gym. It is fucking blowing me away. That and I've got this phenomenal support group (all you guys!) from the beginning. You have no idea how much knowing you all are here with me helps.

aww shit i'm gonna get all weepy and ridiculous.

Let me go catch up on all ya'lls journals, and post about my workout. hahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 24, 2005)

*Workout - March 24, 2005*

Legs

Deadlifts
125/12 x 3
RI 30

note: yes RI: 30. Yes, i can't believe I actually made it through this, I could have probably done one more set! Talk about a comeback from a shitty workout a few days ago. It is 10lb less than the last time I tried to do this, but more reps.

DB Walking Lunges
RI 30
25/12 each leg x 3

note: was doing great at first, but was feeling a bit of muscle fatigue toward the end of the last set.Not surprisingly though, I was not out of breath. I could have kept on if my muscles hadn't started giving out...

Superset #1: Leg Extension + Leg Curl - Hammerstrenght Unilateral
RI 30 after each round
40/12 x 2  (LE) + 40/15, 13 (LC)

Superset #2: Standing Cable Ab/Adduction
RI 30 after each round
20/15 x 2 (ab) + 20/15 x 2 (ad)

45-degree Plate-loading Rotary Calf
RI 30
135/15 x 3

notes: could barely finish the last set, so I rested for a few seconds in the middle of that set and then finished it up.

Hyperextensions
RI 30
bw/20 x 3

Crunches on Ball
RI none
bw/30 (legs apart)
bw/30 (legs together)

Stretching - 10 minutes
notes: finally feeling like I'm getting back some of the flexibility I'd lost. My hamstrings, specifically, are still pretty tight. WTF.  My RIGHT hamstring is worse than my left.

Posing practice - about 3 minutes before I gave up. I NEED TO HAVE SOMEONE THERE WITH ME FOR FEEDBACK. I feel like a retard just doing it in front of ht emirror at the gym without knowing if i'm doing it right or not. I feel like I'm doing it wrong ALWAYS. I see no improvement EVER.

Overall this was a much better workout for me than the last few. My energy was high, my focus was high, and my attitude was positive. I didn't even want to leave the gym after I was done. I felt like I could keep working out all day because I felt so good.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 24, 2005)

*oh, and...*

... i have to say this, and not to sound conceited or anything. I am TOTALLY LOVING MY LEGS today. And my abs, and my arms. And even my hair looks great. I feel fucking HOT AS ALL HELL today.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 24, 2005)

*So I get this phone call...*

... and it's a lady replying to an email inquiry i made on a whim at 530 this morning, after reading a job ad on craigslist. A few minutes later, after we exchange a few questions and answers, she hires me for this promo at GNC. I will be an InStone representative at a GNC store on April 2nd for a few hours. I'm giving out samples of stuff, and answering questions and just pretty much talking up the product (which honestly, I have no problem doing since I think the INstone products are great, except the price, and it's gold card week, so it's all good!).

And if the manager likes me and I like doing this gig, every month during gold card week, I will be brought back to do the promo for whatever they're selling that week! WOO HOO!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 24, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ... i have to say this, and not to sound conceited or anything. I am TOTALLY LOVING MY LEGS today. And my abs, and my arms. And even my hair looks great. I feel fucking HOT AS ALL HELL today.




it's not often I get to be first:

Dear Miss SFH (south florida hottie):

You are hot as hell


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ... and it's a lady replying to an email inquiry i made on a whim at 530 this morning, after reading a job ad on craigslist. A few minutes later, after we exchange a few questions and answers, she hires me for this promo at GNC. I will be an InStone representative at a GNC store on April 2nd for a few hours. I'm giving out samples of stuff, and answering questions and just pretty much talking up the product (which honestly, I have no problem doing since I think the INstone products are great, except the price, and it's gold card week, so it's all good!).
> 
> And if the manager likes me and I like doing this gig, every month during gold card week, I will be brought back to do the promo for whatever they're selling that week! WOO HOO!


psst....hit the manager up for the returns.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2005)

Hot as hell, and now getting gigs.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 24, 2005)

great job on the w/o and the gig. you should tell them to pay you in product


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2005)

couple things:

1) good workout.

2) if you noticed I was thinking of switching to a strenght maintenace program for my main lifts and then doing all my depletion work following them as a way to preserve some strength while dieting.  Would you like to try it?

3) Pose in front of a mirror and work on standing differnet ways and looking at yourself.  Print that web page I sent you.  Work on the differnet ideas.  Look at some pictures at flexonline.com of girls posing.  Stand there in the mirror.  See what looks best and then hold for an 8-10 count.

4) hot as hell??  Got a picture for me?


----------



## Yunier (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice workout GG! Awesome job landing that gig! I would love to do something like that...Posing is hard fo' sure, I hold it for three seconds and I shake like crazy. Oh yeah, some nice hookups with supplements would be nice!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 24, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ... i have to say this, and not to sound conceited or anything. I am TOTALLY LOVING MY LEGS today. And my abs, and my arms. And even my hair looks great. I feel fucking HOT AS ALL HELL today.



This is an awesome post!   
It's so totally cool when you have a day like this!!!!!!!!!  
Congrats on the promo gig too!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> couple things:
> 
> 1) good workout.


 thanks


> 2) if you noticed I was thinking of switching to a strenght maintenace program for my main lifts and then doing all my depletion work following them as a way to preserve some strength while dieting. Would you like to try it?


 starting when? sure i'll be a guinea pig... it won't detract from my figure comp goals, right?



> 3) Pose in front of a mirror and work on standing differnet ways and looking at yourself. Print that web page I sent you. Work on the differnet ideas. Look at some pictures at flexonline.com of girls posing. Stand there in the mirror. See what looks best and then hold for an 8-10 count.


 tomorrow is another day. i really need to work on this. thanks.


> 4) hot as hell??  Got a picture for me?


 You gotta wait for the next issue of maxim like everyone else.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 24, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Nice workout GG! Awesome job landing that gig! I would love to do something like that...Posing is hard fo' sure, I hold it for three seconds and I shake like crazy. Oh yeah, some nice hookups with supplements would be nice!


 Thanks, Y! i am stoked about the gnc gig for some reason. Like i am still thinking they'll call me back (It's in a week) and tell me they changed their mind! ME? A spokes person?! hahahahahaahahha! Welcome to the twilight zone. 

 Posing - ugh... i will get it. you will get it. we will get it. just gotta hang in there and keep practicing...

 supplement hook ups - i want some protein pudding. mmmmm. ill mix that shizzle up with oats and have myself a PWO pudding concoction... oh wait, jodi can i eat those? hahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 24, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> This is an awesome post!
> It's so totally cool when you have a day like this!!!!!!!!!
> Congrats on the promo gig too!


 THANK YOU, in more ways than one!

 The rest of the day could have gone to shit... but at least the first 3/4 of it was awesome!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 25, 2005)

*Food - March, 24, 2005*

meal 1

 3 egg whites
 7 fish oil caps
 1/2 cup oats
 25g of apple pieces

 meal 2

 3 oz. ex lean ground turkey
 3 oz. sweet potato
 romaine
 2 tbsp cindy's kitchen dressing
 1 fish oil cap

 meal 3 pwo

 1 packet of naturally lean matrix
 1/8 cup of oats

 meal 4

 2.5 oz. chicken breast
 romaine
 1 tbsp neman's own dressing

 meal 5 
 same as meal 2 but 1 tbsp newman's instead of cindy's

 meal 6 
 same as meal 4

 Totals
 Cals 1445
 Fat 51.6 (32.15%)
 Carb 119.7 (33.13%)
 Prot 125.5 (34.72%)


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 25, 2005)

I know I'm not reporting this weeks' measurements until tomorrow, but i hopped on the scale today and it was 102.5, just as i predicted on monday to someone at the gym. I said, by Friday i should be about 102, 102.5. 

 This is so cool... I feel like I know my own body so much better now than the first time I dieted so strictly. HOnestly, it is mostly thanks to this website, and a lot of the people on it who have helped me out in the past 6 or 7 months.  Much thanks!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 25, 2005)

Good morning hot stuff.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey G.G! Your avatar looks hot! You made it?


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 25, 2005)

GOod morning Kerry! Well it's another day... sittin' at my folks' house waiting to train my mom, then she's going to give me a manicure and pedicure (much needed!), and we're going to cook some healthy food for her and my dad. At least that's the plan.   Wassup with you?

Yunier - i did make it myself. Thanks. It is from a photo I took on christmas day in my apartment. Just got bored of looking at my back on the other avatar I had. And I have to admit that lookin' at the stuff you've been making to put in your signature and avatar and stuff made me want to fiddle around with photoshop. Maybe I can carry this inspiration through to actually finish my freaking website already! hahaha! THanks again!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 25, 2005)

*Notably missing from this journal's entries lately...*

... an update on that job with the gym on south beach. And that is because there is none, as of this moment. I have not heard back. I don't understand what the hold up is. They said they would get back to me even if it was to tell me they went with the other guy. It is Friday. I just want to know already. This waiting giving me heartburn.  

Anyway, at about 6 pm today if i haven't heard anything I will give them another call.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

that avitar is absoluty beautiful.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 25, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I know I'm not reporting this weeks' measurements until tomorrow, but i hopped on the scale today and it was 102.5, just as i predicted on monday to someone at the gym. I said, by Friday i should be about 102, 102.5.
> 
> This is so cool... I feel like I know my own body so much better now than the first time I dieted so strictly. HOnestly, it is mostly thanks to this website, and a lot of the people on it who have helped me out in the past 6 or 7 months.  Much thanks!


Cool   You are going to send me weight and measurements comparison tomorrow, right?


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 25, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Cool  You are going to send me weight and measurements comparison tomorrow, right?


Yep. Every saturday morning if i can help it! 

SPeaking of sending... did you see anything pastel-colored in your snail mail lately? I hope I wrote the address right!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 25, 2005)

Nope, nothing yet.  Well, my Gram sent me some Easter Candy    Maybe today


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that avitar is absoluty beautiful.




am i invisible?


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> am i invisible?


WTF? No baby!!!! But apparently your post was! i didn't even see that!  Im sorry....

and thank you...


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 25, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Nope, nothing yet. Well, my Gram sent me some Easter Candy   Maybe today


haahahah i won't tell anyone, don't worry.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2005)

So how's the dieting and training going Ivy? You look very beautiful in your new avi


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> So how's the dieting and training going Ivy? You look very beautiful in your new avi




yeah, i can't stop looking at it.  that is one of my favorite pictures of her.  the dimple on the right cheek is so "choice".


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, i can't stop looking at it.  that is one of my favorite pictures of her.  the dimple on the right cheek is so "choice".


Yep, and she's got a great smile.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 25, 2005)

omg you guys... i go away for like half an hour and there is all the beautiful stuff on my journal when i get back!..... awwwww. 

And i'm all weepy cause my mom just told me a story about a movie she saw and it brought us both to tears (a chick thing i guess) then i get here and read this and i'm tearing up for no reason! hahahahahahaah! JESUS! YOu'd think i'm on the rag or something...

anyway. tmi.

thank you rock, and p of course...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

Damn, I missed out on the brownie points  Kleenex?


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, I missed out on the brownie points  Kleenex?


mmm brownies...

Yes please, a kleenex would be nice.  And Jakey, I always have a brownie point or two on reserve for you.

As for the uber sensitive reaction... I can't believe my mom was just TELLING me about this damn movie and it had me in tears. I wonder if I would have made it thorugh the actual movie... For those inquiring minds, the movie in question is "The Notebook". Go ahead, laugh at me.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

Monstar liked that movie, and I remember him saying he went and saw it like 3-4 times


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 25, 2005)

alright. i'm going home...

got a french mani/pedicure, got some laundry done, ate three times, drank a coffee and two diet cokes (not sure why as i HATE the taste of diet coke), hung out with my mom, caught up with my brother's girlfriend, received four really cool suits from Jodie which I immediately tried on (more on this later, much more).

Looong day full of stuff and yet full of nothing at all... god i need this job at that little gym. THEY HAVE TO HIRE ME. I AM PERFECT FOR THEM AND THEY DON'T EVEN REALIZE IT!

Maybe if i send them a singing telegram...


----------



## BritChick (Mar 25, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> alright. i'm going home...
> 
> got a french mani/pedicure, got some laundry done, ate three times, drank a coffee and two diet cokes (not sure why as i HATE the taste of diet coke), hung out with my mom, caught up with my brother's girlfriend, received four really cool suits from Jodie which I immediately tried on (more on this later, much more).
> 
> ...



That's EXACTLY what you need to tell the gym owners... you are 'perfect' for them... go get it Ivonne!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> god i need this job at that little gym. THEY HAVE TO HIRE ME. I AM PERFECT FOR THEM AND THEY DON'T EVEN REALIZE IT!
> 
> Maybe if i send them a singing telegram...


They Realize it!!!
Hows it goin Ivy?
Singin Telegram.....................


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 25, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> That's EXACTLY what you need to tell the gym owners... you are 'perfect' for them... go get it Ivonne!


 Gotta wait to hear back from them. If they say, "sorry but we..." i'm cutting them off and telling them, "Oh ok great, well i'll be there bright and early monday morning for my first day of work..." as if they didn't just say they didn't hire me. hahahah i'll pull a Milton on them (Office Space).


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> They Realize it!!!


 no they don't or they would have called me monday afternoon and said, "when can you start?"


> Hows it goin Ivy?


 oh man, michael. that is a loaded question if i ever heard one. hahahaha at least tonight it is. I will just say i'm doing well, happy to be alive and let's leave it at that, before i start to spew forth all sorts of sob stories or seomthin' hahahahaha!



> Singin Telegram.....................


 i can't sing very well but i can dance... i'll rent a top hat, spats and a cane and go sing them a song.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i can't sing very well but i can dance... i'll rent a top hat, spats and a cane and go sing them a song.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> oh man, michael. that is a loaded question if i ever heard one. hahahaha at least tonight it is. I will just say i'm doing well, happy to be alive and let's leave it at that, before i start to spew forth all sorts of sob stories or seomthin' hahahahaha!


*S**RRY!!!*


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 25, 2005)

*Food and workout - March 25, 2005*

Food - exactly the same as yesterday

 Workout - i have no friggin energy to post this today. it was good. i worked hard. i hit what i planned to hit. did abs as welland some stretching and some pathetic posing practce in the locker room as always.

 one thing though - some stupid annoying motherfucker doing his seated cable rows next to me while i was on the lat pull downs asks me out of nowhere if i am watching The Contender... i say no i don't watch tv much and i don't like boxing. and i turn around and give him the side of my face so he can't talk to me. can't talk to me? wrong. he starts doing a REALLY bad impression of sylvester stallone... and i swaer this shit lasted for like a full 5-7 minutes until i turned to him and said, "will you SHUT UP?" and he laughed and kept on, saying, "yo adrian... no body tells me to shut up, but me, right adrian?" and some other bullshit. and i stopped my set. turned to face him completely and with the most serious look on my face i said, "no. i really meant that. SHUT THE HELL UP PLEASE."

 I didn't wait to see the look on his face. i just turned around, grabbed the pulldown bar again and finished my set.

 I didn't hear a peep from him again. And we both ended up walking out at the same time to our cars and he didn't say a word the whole time.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

>


 oh my god. this is fucking great. makes me want to play "Weapon of Choice" by fat boy slim. i bet this goes great with that song. hahahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *S**RRY!!!*


 hey nah, it's ok. i'm fine, just hit a bit of a rough spot today... that's all.  my chin is up, though!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hey nah, it's ok. i'm fine, just hit a bit of a rough spot today... that's all.  my chin is up, though!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 25, 2005)

Ivonne, I received it today.  Thank you so much and that was very sweet of you.   And you are very, very welcome


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 26, 2005)

*10 weeks out - Measurements*

BW: 102.5 (last week 105)

  Waist: 26.25 (last week 26.5)
  Hips: 33 (last week 33.75)
  Upper Thigh: 20 (last week 20.25)
  Lower Thigh: 16.25 (last week 16.5)
  Calves: 12.75 (same)
  Shoulders: 37 (last week 38 - wtf?)
  Chest - above breast: 33 (last week 33.25)
  Chest - including breast: 31.5 (last week 32.5 -- again, wtf?)
  Bicep: 10 (last week 10.25)
  Forearm: 8.5 (last week 8.25 -- is this possible? growth?)

  The areas with the most loss were my shoulders and chest/breast area... upper body... of course.

  Pictures forthcoming...


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2005)

Thats a cool Avatar GoalGetter. I thought it was a magazine cover.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 26, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Thats a cool Avatar GoalGetter. I thought it was a magazine cover.


 Thanks min0.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 26, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> mmm brownies...
> 
> Yes please, a kleenex would be nice.  And Jakey, I always have a brownie point or two on reserve for you.
> 
> As for the uber sensitive reaction... I can't believe my mom was just TELLING me about this damn movie and it had me in tears. I wonder if I would have made it thorugh the actual movie... For those inquiring minds, the movie in question is "The Notebook". Go ahead, laugh at me.



 I rented that on the AC weekend on the morning before I left because I knew Rod didn't want to see it and I had heard it was awesome... I bawled my eyes out and had to catch my cab to the airport right after it ended, I'm sure I looked like HELL... cab driver I'm sure wondered what the hell my problem was!!!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 26, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> one thing though - some stupid annoying motherfucker doing his seated cable rows next to me while i was on the lat pull downs asks me out of nowhere if i am watching The Contender... i say no i don't watch tv much and i don't like boxing. and i turn around and give him the side of my face so he can't talk to me. can't talk to me? wrong. he starts doing a REALLY bad impression of sylvester stallone... and i swaer this shit lasted for like a full 5-7 minutes until i turned to him and said, "will you SHUT UP?" and he laughed and kept on, saying, "yo adrian... no body tells me to shut up, but me, right adrian?" and some other bullshit. and i stopped my set. turned to face him completely and with the most serious look on my face i said, "no. i really meant that. SHUT THE HELL UP PLEASE."



This is so great!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 26, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I rented that on the AC weekend on the morning before I left because I knew Rod didn't want to see it and I had heard it was awesome... I bawled my eyes out and had to catch my cab to the airport right after it ended, I'm sure I looked like HELL... cab driver I'm sure wondered what the hell my problem was!!!


 hahahaha too funny!  if it werent because blockbuster and i dont' get along, i'd walk over and rent it today...


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 26, 2005)

10 week photos are posted. nothing spectacular. i think the changes are more visible from 11 to 10 weeks in person than in these pics... but oh well... 

 i tried to go for a spot with better lighting instead of in my hallway.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2005)

Posing looks pretty good.  Lil softer in the elbows, meaning not so pointed.  Kinda hard to explain what I mean.  You want to be able to touch your thumbs to your hip bones, then drop them at the elbows only.  
Hmm...You ever seen those stick looking figures they sell at IKEA?  The wooden human form?  You want to be able to move just at the elbows.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 26, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Posing looks pretty good. Lil softer in the elbows, meaning not so pointed. Kinda hard to explain what I mean. You want to be able to touch your thumbs to your hip bones, then drop them at the elbows only.
> Hmm...You ever seen those stick looking figures they sell at IKEA? The wooden human form? You want to be able to move just at the elbows.


 I think i know what you mean. I will try again in a little while with the suits you sent me since i have to take photos for ya as well...

 and yes i am very familiar with the wooden figures - i used to live with an artist. hahahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 26, 2005)

*About my posing...*

I've been using this and this as guides for my posing... but it's so hard because not only can i never remember every single thing i'm supposed to do, i also don't have a mirror in front of me when i am taking my pics. i think i'm gonna go to kmart and get one of those full length mirrors you can attach to anything except i wont attach it. ill move it around the apartment as needed for practicing. hahahahaha!


----------



## Yunier (Mar 26, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> and yes i am very familiar with the wooden figures - i used to live with an artist. hahahahahaha!


 
 Familiar with wooden figures eh. 

 Ah hey, are you not allowed to smile when posing? 


 Looking good!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 26, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Familiar with wooden figures eh.


 see attachment, wise guy... 




> Ah hey, are you not allowed to smile when posing?


 i need to remember to smile. i'm still working on keeping all my body parts flexed.  i have to concentrate. the smiling just gets forgotten in all of this. 



> Looking good!


 thank you!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

Ivy, pics are lookin GREAT!!! Your progress is really showin. Definition is coming along very nicely. Your back and quads are really starting to cut up!!!
BTW, your new Avi looks VERY COOL!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2005)

yep that's it!  LOL  Its the easiest way I can think of to explain the elbow thing, its about the only thing you want to be able to move when facing forward and to the rear.  eveything else has to be flexed and the rear has to be sticking out.  LOL

So not lady like the stuff they want us to do.

I had to run here to work before I could finish saying you are coming along nice!  You have great legs!! Yes...I am friggen jealous.  Is it ok if I hate you?


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 26, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> yep that's it! LOL Its the easiest way I can think of to explain the elbow thing, its about the only thing you want to be able to move when facing forward and to the rear. eveything else has to be flexed and the rear has to be sticking out. LOL


 i'm TRYING so hard to remember to stick out my butt. hahahahah i think i've improved from last week.


> So not lady like the stuff they want us to do.


 funny, i actually look at this whole figure thing like we have to be little friggin barbie dolls, the ones with the arms that don't bend, and the waist the size of their neck. hahahaha!



> I had to run here to work before I could finish saying you are coming along nice! You have great legs!! Yes...I am friggen jealous. Is it ok if I hate you?


 AWW THANK YOU JODIE!

 well you can hate me if you want, if i can hate you too, because you have AMAZING abs, which I'M jealous of! hahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 26, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i need to remember to smile. i'm still working on keeping all my body parts flexed.  i have to concentrate. the smiling just gets forgotten in all of this.
> 
> thank you!



Actually that was a really awesome point Yunier brought up... I forgot about learning how to smile a big ass grin and trying to make it look natural, your teeth WILL stick to your lips and your mouth WILL be dry as hell... the smiling is harder than it looks, practice, practice, practice!   
Rod laughs at me know because I have what he calls my 'Monica smile' that I practice, he reckons I generally end up looking psychotic!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2005)

Vasaline on the teeth.  LOL


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 26, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Vasaline on the teeth.  LOL


 omfg. 

 i don't have vaseline. guess i shoudl go buy some...


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2005)

baby wipes.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 26, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> baby wipes.


 for?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2005)

Not for the butt!  wiping your hands and stuff when they get icky.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 26, 2005)

I just finished trying on all four suits Jodie sent me. How exciting! They are all so tiny that i feel like a fat pig in them! I know that is ridiculous because I am pretty lean right now, but the suits are just THAT SMALL! hahahha!

 In taking photos to send her so she can see what they look like on me, I noticed my right shoulder is NOTICEABLY higher than my left. I almost look like i'm leaning to the left. I dont' feel this when i am standing in the front pose, so I fear that it is just the way my body is, and I want to find a way to fix this by june 25.

 Any pointers, thoughts? I'm gonna go post this in the training forum as well...


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2005)

You'll be losing more so I'm sure they look tiny now.  But time of show they won't be.

are you sure the picture taker isn't standing goofey?


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 26, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> You'll be losing more so I'm sure they look tiny now.  But time of show they won't be.


 at this rate, i totally believe it!



> are you sure the picture taker isn't standing goofey?


 heh. my "picture taker" is a shelf. totally flat. i am standing goofy. did you get the email with the pics?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2005)

Sent ya one back.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

Thought this might come in handy for your Singing / Dancing Telegram!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thought this might come in handy for your Singing / Dancing Telegram!!!


 Hahahahah! THanks michael! i still haven't heard from them.  

 but i did figure something out...

 i figured out what i like best about sugar free jones soda. the fortunes under the caps. Today's fortune: "That long-sought opportunity will soon arise."


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Today's fortune: "That long-sought opportunity will soon arise."


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2005)

Great progress pics! 

We dont have Jones soda, diet here-I wish we did cause the fortunes sound amusing. 

Oh and i love your avi!!!! It really does look like a cd cover. Where did you make it? The program?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 26, 2005)

pics look good.

They don't do you any justice though.  I know you wont post them and I don't balme you for not wanting to but the pics in the thong show you off much better as they come around your hips and show off the abs and more v-taper.  great job.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 27, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> In taking photos to send her so she can see what they look like on me, I noticed my right shoulder is NOTICEABLY higher than my left. I almost look like i'm leaning to the left. I dont' feel this when i am standing in the front pose, so I fear that it is just the way my body is, and I want to find a way to fix this by june 25.



This is very common, most women do have this to some degree, I have noticed this more and more but only because of my scoliosis which is the cause of my shoulders being out of sync, like 1 - 2"... I am trying to correct mine through posing practice but find it very difficult to 'feel' when it is level... if you find the answer let me know.  Oh, and I'm not saying you have scoliosis, I think this is just normal asymmetry for most people. 
We had code words for my last show that I listened for from the audience, 'shake it up or down Marge'!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 27, 2005)

Happy Easter.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 27, 2005)

so um... yeah. happy easter everybody. i've been bummed out and moping most of today... haven't heard back from that gym except to tell me they haven't decided yet. i spent half the day today looking for work on monster, craigslist, hotjobs, you name it.

 Spent the other half working on stuff for self-promotion, a program for a client, and just moping and moping and moping... ugh. i'm tired of moping.

 i should go and post my diet for the past two days.. yeah that's what i'll do


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 27, 2005)

*Food - March 26 and 27, 2005*

Meal 1
 3 egg whites
 1 egg yolk
 1/2 cup oats
 30g of berries 
 2 fish oil caps

 Meal 2 and 4
 2.5 oz. chicken breast
 romaine
 2 tsp newman's own olive oil and vinegar
 2 fish oils

 Meal 3 and 5
 3 oz. ex lean gr. turkey
 1/2 cup brown rice
 50g apple
 romaine
 2 tsp newman's own olive oil and vinegar
 4 fish oils

 Meal 5
 1 scoop ON Anabolic Milk
 1/2 tsp xanthan gum
 12 oz water

 Totals
 Calories 1424.7
 Fat 60 (38.2%)
 Carb 96.4 (27.1%)
 Prot 123.8 (34.74%)

 On sunday's Meal 6, add 1/4 cup irish oats -- yes! a carb-up sortof. hahah! Jodi said i could eat another 50g of carbs but i'm too paranoid to do it so i had only 25g, bringing my calorie count to 1573 for sunday (36/31/33)

 I've had so much tea and water today that my lips are chapped and dry.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 27, 2005)

*Cardio - March 26, 2005*

jogging - 30 minutes, abotu 3 miles. not as spectacular as last week. oh, except for the part where i totally ATE IT. i fell right there in front of all the tourists and drivers and everything. There was a chunk of sidewalk sticking up, and i didn't see it, and tripped over it and stumbled for what seemed like forever before finally hitting the ground.

 I have road rash on my left thigh and the palms of my hand. That's all. 

 It was pretty damn funny, in retrospect.


----------



## klmclean (Mar 27, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> jogging - 30 minutes, abotu 3 miles. not as spectacular as last week. oh, except for the part where i totally ATE IT. i fell right there in front of all the tourists and drivers and everything. There was a chunk of sidewalk sticking up, and i didn't see it, and tripped over it and stumbled for what seemed like forever before finally hitting the ground.
> 
> I have road rash on my left thigh and the palms of my hand. That's all.
> 
> It was pretty damn funny, in retrospect.


 Are you okay?  I'm not sure what it is that's so funny about somebody wiping out, but it just is. Hope you're all right  I dropped my friend off this morning and he wiped out on the ice and fell into a puddle, and what do I do? Of course I laugh my ass off first and then ask if he was okay. He didn't think it was as funny as I did, I think he was more embarassed than anything. Other than that, how was your weekend?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> jogging - 30 minutes, abotu 3 miles. not as spectacular as last week. oh, except for the part where i totally ATE IT. i fell right there in front of all the tourists and drivers and everything. There was a chunk of sidewalk sticking up, and i didn't see it, and tripped over it and stumbled for what seemed like forever before finally hitting the ground.
> 
> I have road rash on my left thigh and the palms of my hand. That's all.
> 
> It was pretty damn funny, in retrospect.




I would have gone jogging with you.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 28, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> jogging - 30 minutes, abotu 3 miles. not as spectacular as last week. oh, except for the part where i totally ATE IT. i fell right there in front of all the tourists and drivers and everything. There was a chunk of sidewalk sticking up, and i didn't see it, and tripped over it and stumbled for what seemed like forever before finally hitting the ground.
> 
> I have road rash on my left thigh and the palms of my hand. That's all.
> 
> It was pretty damn funny, in retrospect.


 
owww!! 

Put some neosporin on those...  You don't want a pink spot,
when you do your show!

Careful running, too much will make your thighs skinny, and like leather


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 28, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> owww!!
> 
> Put some neosporin on those...  You don't want a pink spot,
> when you do your show!
> ...


 hahahaa thanks monkeyman.... the show's not till june 25th so if i can manage to not fall again between now and then there should be no pink spots! 

 Also, i only run once a week, for 30 minutes, so i don't think it will be detrimental to what i'm doing, but thanks for lookin' out for me!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 28, 2005)

hey SFH ... that is a great avi!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 28, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hey SFH ... that is a great avi!


 Thanks NT!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 28, 2005)

I got my soul back from the devil today.

 I quit bally's.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2005)

way to go.  that place is shit.  You can come work for P-funk.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> way to go.  that place is shit.  You can come work for P-funk.


 hmmmmm... and what would i be doing for p-funk?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I got my soul back from the devil today.
> 
> I quit bally's.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I would have gone jogging with you.


 i probably wouldn't be able to keep up with you, but hey... let's.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hmmmmm... and what would i be doing for p-funk?




what do you want to do for p-funk?




> i probably wouldn't be able to keep up with you, but hey... let's.



I am a terrible runner.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 28, 2005)

*Workout - March 28, 2005*

*Legs*

_Deadlift_
 RI 60
 135/3
 140/3 x 4
 145/3

 notes: i could have probably done all the sets at 145 but now i will never know. however, i have this to say: i  carbs! what a great workout. It has to be mental though because it's not like i'm lacking THAT many carbs...

_Leg Press_
 RI 60
 230/8 x 3

 notes: rawr baby. i'm back.  I planned for 220, but loaded 230  by mistake and didn't even realize it.
_
 Standing Cable Abductors
_RI 30
 30/15, 12, 10
_
 Standing Cable Adductors
_RI 30
 30/12, 12, 10

 notes: man this is tough for me for some reason.

 Standing Calf Raises
 RI 30
 180/15 x 5

 Abs
 ball crunches, bw/30
 knee ins, bw/15

 notes: i cut my ab workout short because the manager at the gym and i got to talking when he came upstairs, and i ended up walking out with an application. it's a sales job, but it's  salary plus commission and i can start tomorrow if i want it. i told him to hold off a few days so i can straighten out some other stuff. i didn't take the job right away because of course, i'm holding out hope that the little gym in south beach will hire me as a trainer. 

 But if worse comes to worst i have a sales job waiting for me at the nicest la fitness in all of south florida.  all is not lost. and i'm not thrilled about sales but at least it is just that and not a sales job disguised as a personal trainer job.  the good thing about la fitness is that i love them. they are good to me. the gym is great. the staff is excellent. the membership terms are fair, imho... i would have no problem selling for them because i like the product, as opposed to bally's. I wont' feel icky doing it. I can bust my ass there for a tiny while, save up enough money (again) and make my next move (_move_ being the key word). ugh i'm just rambling now... 

 hopefully the dude from the little south beach gym gets back to me tomorrow wiht some good news... if he doesn't, i'm leasing my soul to the devil once more, but on much friendlier terms, and going to work for la fitness sales. fuck it. A girl's gotta buy her protein and fish oil pills.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for reminding me.  I need fish oil too 
http://kilosports.com/shop/item.asp?cID=26&scID=29&PID=144


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks for reminding me.  I need fish oil too
> http://kilosports.com/shop/item.asp?cID=26&scID=29&PID=144


 You're welcome. But....

 ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?! YOU SPEND $80 on fish oil pills?!!?!?!?!?!?!??!??!?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

There is 1000ct, and they are high potency.  Jodi got me taking them


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 28, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> A girl's gotta buy her protein and fish oil pills.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> There is 1000ct, and they are high potency.  Jodi got me taking them


 what does this mean, "high potency" - isn't 1000mg of efa's 1000mg of efa's how is one 1000mg, more potent than any other 1000mg of efa's? 

 i buy the 300ct at costco for $6.00, even if i bought four of these, it wouldn't add up to half of what you pay for those. i don't see... tell me what is special about them. 

 i am flipping out that they cost so much. more power to you if they really are that good and you can afford them. i just don't see...


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 28, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


 BWAAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! oh man, aint that the truth....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 28, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> 300ct at costco for $6


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

Mine contain 300 EPA / 200 DHA.  I think most fish oils only contain half that.. hence the high potency.  I would need more caps/day if I was taking the other stuff.


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2005)

What kind of personal fitness certificates/education do you have GG? Im looking into taking some courses. Just wanted some input.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey GG, i'm just catching up on everyone's journals. good job quitting bally's its ironic because i'm thinking of having a go at being a PT there, they have a PT's needed flier and everyone there is a moron, trainers included, so i might actually be semi successful although i'm a horrible seller.

workout looks good, carbs are definitely good.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 28, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> Hey GG, i'm just catching up on everyone's journals. good job quitting bally's its ironic because i'm thinking of having a go at being a PT there, they have a PT's needed flier and everyone there is a moron, trainers included, so i might actually be semi successful although i'm a horrible seller.
> 
> workout looks good, carbs are definitely good.


 Yan. don't do it man. if you are a horribler seller, this is not for you. you can be a kick ass trainer and know tons more than the trainers already working there, but the job is primarily sales. you have to sell. unless bally's is drastically different over there than it is here, you will hate it. if you're going to sell, just go for a sales job there, that's where the real money is. but if you want to be a PT, find some other place. Seriously...


----------



## Yanick (Mar 28, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yan. don't do it man. if you are a horribler seller, this is not for you. you can be a kick ass trainer and know tons more than the trainers already working there, but the job is primarily sales. you have to sell. unless bally's is drastically different over there than it is here, you will hate it. if you're going to sell, just go for a sales job there, that's where the real money is. but if you want to be a PT, find some other place. Seriously...



ugh, thats not good news at all. yes i am a horrible seller. i don't think horrible even begins to describe my selling talent. although i also can't say for sure, because like i've mentioned before i've grown a lot as a person over the past 1+ years since i worked with Pat. i'm not good at coming up to people and pitching them, but i don't know if i'd be any good if people came to me (ie, someone comes in off the street interested in joining or PT). Man i dunno, this is all bs anyway i need to focus on school instead of work...i've just grown accustomed to having money in my pocket and paying for my own shit instead of asking my parents/brother all the time.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mine contain 300 EPA / 200 DHA.  I think most fish oils only contain half that.. hence the high potency.  I would need more caps/day if I was taking the other stuff.


Exactly.  Each fish oil cap contains approx. 1G fish oil, however that not all of that is EPA/DHA.  The cheap ones ie. Costco, Walmart etc. are 1000mg Fish oils but only 33% of that is EPA/DHA.  Kilosports Super Fish oils is 50% EPA/DHA.  Therefore you don't need to take as many fish oil caps as you do the cheaper brand.  For example if your goal is to get 3 grams of EPA/DHA you need 9 regular fish oil capsues but with the super fish oil you only need 6 fish oil capsules to get the same amount of EPA/DHA also, you are not getting as much fat either


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 29, 2005)

*Food - March 28-29, 2005*

Same meals both days:

 Meal 1

 3 egg whites
 1/4 cup irish oats
 1 oz. berries
 7 fish oil caps

 Meal 2

 3 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
 1/2 cup brown rice
 .75 oz. of apple pieces
 2 fish oil caps
 romaine
 2 tsp Newman's Own Olive Oil & Vinegar dressing

 Meal 3 PWO

 1 packet of natrually lean matrix
 12 oz. water
 1/8 cup of oats

 Meal 4

 2.5 oz. chicken breast
 2 fish oil caps
  romaine
  2 tsp Newman's Own Olive Oil & Vinegar dressing

 Meal 5

 3 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
  1/2 cup brown rice
  .75 oz. of apple pieces
  2 fish oil caps
  romaine
  2 tsp Newman's Own Olive Oil & Vinegar dressing

 Meal 6

  2.5 oz. chicken breast
  2 fish oil caps
   romaine
   2 tsp Newman's Own Olive Oil & Vinegar dressing

 Totals:

 Calories: 1454.5
 Fat: 52.5 (32.30%)
 Carb: 115.7 (31.82%)
 Prot: 130.5 (35.88%)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 29, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> ugh, thats not good news at all. yes i am a horrible seller...
> i've just grown accustomed to having money in my pocket


The big money I see now, is in group training...
I trained in a group format which is more fun...
and also I trained in, and for, several group fitness competitions
(groups against each other) (Big fun, Big Money, Great results)




			
				Jodi said:
			
		

> with the super fish oil you only need 6 fish oil capsules to get the same amount of EPA/DHA also, you are not getting as much fat either


That's good info


----------



## Yanick (Mar 29, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> The big money I see now, is in group training...
> I trained in a group format which is more fun...
> and also I trained in, and for, several group fitness competitions
> (groups against each other) (Big fun, Big Money, Great results)



you mean like tae bo type stuff? i can't picture myself doing something like that


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 29, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> you mean like tae bo type stuff? i can't picture myself doing something like that


No!  Identical to PT, except you work with 3-5 people who circuit several tasks and partner each other...

Do this for 6-8 weeks then place your team against another trainers team...

This system offers discounts for the group training... but offers the trainer higher volume ($$$) and a more responsive atmosphere...

The competition builds confidence, and more $$ for other trainers and your employer..

BTW- Tae-bo SUX!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 29, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> No!  Identical to PT, except you work with 3-5 people who circuit several tasks and partner each other...
> 
> Do this for 6-8 weeks then place your team against another trainers team...
> 
> ...


 damn that sounds like fun. i just have noticed that i am better with clients one-on-one than when there are multiples. I've done a few two-fors and group sessions and it was no picnic... but it's just my personality i guess.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 29, 2005)

This format is all in the planning.

You can call it "GYM Olympics", or "Fitness GAMES"...

Once you get the particular exercises hammered down...
Then the training should not vary tremendously...

(Example Event = Leg press: 2 Minutes/Max Reps x Body Weight) Each rep = 1 point)

We also did fun stuff like... partner piggyback relay race, wheelbarrow race,
swissball dribble slalom race.  :bounce:

The people sign up voluntarily, and the PKG says you must train 2days per week as a group,
so you can beat them up any-which-way  

I once did one where the trainers acted as team captains,
and had to compete as well


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2005)

It sounds cool.

Personally I can't stand training more than one person.  I like to keep it focused and individual.  If I have someone doing heavy squats or deads, the last thing I want to worry abou tis spotting their friend or partner on the bench.  I want to give the people my fullest attention.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah.. In that sense it's more of a boot camp, than a straight PT session...

But it is very fiscally rewarding, breaks up the same old routine, and creates a
family type enviroment among gym members...
(which could keep them from going to the new gym down the street)

How about this???

It's 2-3 hours of Gravy added to your work week!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 29, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> This format is all in the planning.
> 
> You can call it "GYM Olympics", or "Fitness GAMES"...
> 
> ...


 I'm not sold on the idea, i'd have to see in in person, but as patrick said, i too like to focus my attention fully on one person. That is partly the reason i stopped teaching the kids' class at bally's.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 29, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm not sold on the idea, i'd have to see in in person, but as patrick said, i too like to focus my attention fully on one person. That is partly the reason i stopped teaching the kids' class at bally's.


Too each their own...  I had a couple of guys so perturbed that thay couldn't use a particular piece of equipment that day (Competition day)...

I quit PT'ing to teach group fitness, then eventually boxing, then just quit  

So I was used to the group "thing", taught kids boxing for a while too  

The money was still good for each of them...
Group fitness requires less input effort than PT'ing... (Especially if you are working with the advanced)

But I found Pt'ing more rewarding I think


----------



## Kimber (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey girl...looks like you're doing great! I just saw your 1 year worth of progress pics--well done you!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 29, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Too each their own... I had a couple of guys so perturbed that thay couldn't use a particular piece of equipment that day (Competition day)...
> 
> I quit PT'ing to teach group fitness, then eventually boxing, then just quit
> 
> ...


Seriously... as much as some trainers complain about this bitch ass client or that one, I have so far, with little exception liked every client i've worked with. THere have been one or two who were dreadful, but i'd say for the most part I grew fond of every single one of them, even the dreadful ones. I really do like the "personal" part of personal training. I love getting to know people, hearing their stories, watching their progress and their reactions to their progress, and the effect it has on their lives... 

bah i'm getting cheesy...

i think you get the gist of it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 29, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> Hey girl...looks like you're doing great! I just saw your 1 year worth of progress pics--well done you!


Hey chickie! Thanks for the kind words! I'm still doin' it... still workin' on it - work in progress, you could say! 

HOw're things with you?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello Ivy, hows your day goin?


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 29, 2005)

*Workout - March 29, 2005*

*Chest/Back + HIIT Cardio*

_Bent-Over Barbell ROws, Underhand Grip_
RI 60
60/8 x 3
70/8 (barely)

notes: I really like this exercise. I don't think I've ever started a workout with it. It was a nice change-up. 

_Dumbell Chest Press, Flat Bench_
RI 45
30/8 x 4, 7F

notes: damn. At some point, I'm almost positive that I used to do more than 30lb. BUt my arms were shaking like crazy and I thought I wasn't going to get through this. 

_Wide Grip Pull Downs_
RI 30
60/12 x 2
70/12 (barely)

notes: I'd intended to start with 65, not 60, but the little 5-lb add-on block was nowhere to be found. I spent a good 5-7 minutes hunting for it around the gym. Weird...

_Dumbell Chest Flies, Low Incline Bench_
RI 20
15/12 x 3

note: nice burn. I could have done more than 12 at 15lb, and 20lb was too heavy to get past like 6 reps. Since there was no dumbell with something in between, I held each rep for 2 seconds before bringing my arms in again. Otherwise I felt like I was just treading water. 

Patrick, was that a bad thing to do?

_Pushups_
RI 45
bw/16F, 11F

notes: i was beating myself up for not even being able to make it to 20 pushups, but I had to remember that I'd just done chest press and flies prior.

_Chinups_
RI 60
bw/5F, 4F

notes: even though I failed at 4 on the second set, I am convinced that I might have been able to do one more, even half way. now i'll never know...

*HIIT CARDIO*

Recumbent Bike
3 minute warmup
15 30:30 sprints, level 5: Level 9

notes: 3 sprints more than last week

*Stretching*

not much stretching was in a hurry... just the basics, about 5-7 minutes total.

*Posing*

No posing practice today. Had my job interview and application process at la fitness after my workout, and I wanted to get out of there before my 2.5 hours of free parking were up cause I had no cash on hand for parking hahahahaha! I will practice tonight before bed.


*More notes:*

Day off from the gym tomorrow, but I start working at 1:30. Yep. I got hired. I have a job. Everything's not lost. HOwever, this isn't at the little gym on south beach that I so desperately wanted. NO. That is another story altogether. 

This is a "let's see how I do in THIS environment" type of thing at LA FItness. My new boss knows that. So I won't be doing PT for a short while, just membership sales and promotions. I could either suddenly get really good at it, or I could make a spectacular failure of myself at it. We'll see. Regardless it is a trial run. It is money, and it allows me to continue training for my competition. 

A little part of me feels disappointed in myself... like I am giving up on PT too quickly or like I failed or I suck at PT. BUt I have to keep reminding myself to look at the big picture. This current situation is temporary. I love doing PT (as I mentioned just a few posts above this one), and I just have to go at it from a different angle. In the interim, while I figure out a better plan, I need to make eat and pay bills.  

There are other things in the works that have come up between yesterday and today. BIG things. EXCITING things. I am definitely in a much happier and healthier mental state today than I was yesterday or this weekend, and right now that is more important.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Ivy, hows your day goin?


Things are looking up, Michael. THanks for asking. 

And yours?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

I would hate to train in a group.  Probably because most cant hang lol  I can only imagine what it would be like to be P.

Hi Ivonne


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

Great w/o there Ivy!!! Don't be dissapointed, your'e right to look at the big picture. I'ts called baby steps and your doin just fine!!! Congrats on the job by the way


----------



## BritChick (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Ivonne congrats on the job and like you said yourself you have to keep looking at the big picture... things have a way of working themself out in the end, hang in there, hope this new job works out for ya!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2005)

> Patrick, was that a bad thing to do?




that wasw a wonderful thing to do.  i did the same myself today.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that wasw a wonderful thing to do.  i did the same myself today.


 good to know. and oh yeah! look at that! you sure did. hahahaha! Yours was deliberate and planned ahead of time, though. Mine was an impromptu solution... that's why i was wondering if it was ok that i did that...


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> good to know. and oh yeah! look at that! you sure did. hahahaha! Yours was deliberate and planned ahead of time, though. Mine was an impromptu solution... that's why i was wondering if it was ok that i did that...




well, a spanking may be in order.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 30, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, a spanking may be in order.


 damn, then i'm gonna do it again. hahahaha! 

, indeed.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 30, 2005)

*Why, God? Why?!?!!*

I hadn't watched VH1 in a while, and I just now flipped to it, and caught the new (?) video by Rob Thomas, of Matchbox 20 fame.

 WHY does his solo work sound like something the backstreet boys or in sync would put out? What happened? I used to : Rob Thomas. I loved a lot of the songs he wrote for MB20, and I love his voice. But damn. If this is the route he's going to go with his solo career, he just lost me... I'm disgusted.

 OK. just had to vent...


----------



## Kimber (Mar 30, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey chickie! Thanks for the kind words! I'm still doin' it... still workin' on it - work in progress, you could say!
> 
> HOw're things with you?


work in progress, huh?  well, that's some pretty impressive progress!  

I'm doing great, thanks!  Hope you don't mind me lurking in your journal...its a pretty amusing/motivating read! btw...thanks to you, I bought a grip n' flip--love it and so will various family members when they get them as gifts!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 30, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> work in progress, huh? well, that's some pretty impressive progress!
> 
> I'm doing great, thanks! Hope you don't mind me lurking in your journal...its a pretty amusing/motivating read! btw...thanks to you, I bought a grip n' flip--love it and so will various family members when they get them as gifts!


Hahaha, thanks! 

Please, lurk all you want. ANd if you are so inclined, feel free to post something, whenever. 

Yeah! The Grip n flip rocks! i used it every morning for my little egg/oatmeal concoction that I've fooled myself into believing is a delicious pancake. Hahaha!

If it weren't because i currently can't afford to make any additions to my already crowded kitchen counter, I would buy the Flavorwave Oven next! It kicks ass! Have you seen this thing?!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2005)

Good evening Ivy, hows your day?


----------



## Kimber (Mar 31, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> If it weren't because i currently can't afford to make any additions to my already crowded kitchen counter, I would buy the Flavorwave Oven next! It kicks ass! Have you seen this thing?!


Hadn't seen it but I just checked out that link you posted in the nutrition forum.  I just got myself a new G. Foreman (the one with the removable grilling surfaces....SOOOOO nice!) or I would think about getting the oven.  I'm a horrible cook, but I love all the gadgets!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 31, 2005)

congrats on the job, hope it works out for you.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 31, 2005)

hi all... too. friggin. tired. 

 i will post my workout tomorrow when i get home, but i just wanted to highlihg that today patrick had me squat 20 reps for 3 sets, and i did it. 115lb/20 x 2, and then made it to 18 on the last set before finally losing my form and stopping. 60 second rest. the first 60 seconds seemed to take forever. it was a strong set and i was looking forward to the next one. the second 60-second rest FLEW BY, and I was still gasping for air when i started the third set....

  but i did it  Woo hoo.

 Oh yeah and there's been some developments. i will not be doing sales at la fitness, no. i am now training there. A trainer left today and i inherited her appointment book full of clients. WTF? How crazy is that?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2005)

115/20 at your weight is no joke!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 115/20 at your weight is no joke!!!!


 And yet, i feel like it was no big feat.  is there something wrong with me?!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And yet, i feel like it was no big feat.  is there something wrong with me?!




it is huge.  if I were there you would have done 135 for 20.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it is huge.  if I were there you would have done 135 for 20.


 for one set?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> for one set?




yes one all out set!!  Breathing squats baby!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes one all out set!!  Breathing squats baby!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And yet, i feel like it was no big feat.  is there something wrong with me?!



Definately something wrong.  Maybe all the blood is still in your legs and not your brain? 


Congrats on inheriting the book!  Are you happy?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

>




don't worry.  I would spot you.  It would give me a chance to put my hands on your boobies.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2005)

CONGRATS on the PT spot at LA..that rocks girlfriend!!!!!!


----------



## klmclean (Apr 1, 2005)

Have a great weekend Ivy


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 1, 2005)

Hello Ivy, hows it goin? Have a GREAT weekend


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And yet, i feel like it was no big feat.  is there something wrong with me?!



No, but that is damned impressive.  I don't think I'm too far ahead of you in terms of what I can squat for 20 repetitions, esepecially considering I'm a male with about 85 pounds on ya!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Definately something wrong.  Maybe all the blood is still in your legs and not your brain?


  hahhahaaha, maybe! 



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Congrats on inheriting the book!  Are you happy?


 Eh, yes. I am happy because right off the bat i have more clients than i had in three months at bally's. but the pay is so crappy that -- well, whatever, at least i have a job. hahhahaha let me just try to look at it that way... right? Yes. I am happy. 



			
				P-Funk said:
			
		

> don't worry.  I would spot you.  It would give me a chance to put my hands on your boobies.


Yes, as that is the only way you'll be able to do that.



			
				Velvet said:
			
		

> CONGRATS on the PT spot at LA..that rocks girlfriend!!!!!!


 Thanks! Eh, see response to Jake's question...  So it doesn't like really "RAAAAWWWK!!" per se, but it definitely rocks a little bit. 



			
				klmclean said:
			
		

> Have a great weekend Ivy





			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Ivy, hows it goin? Have a GREAT weekend


 Thanks Kerri and Michael!   Same to you both!



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> No, but that is damned impressive. I don't think I'm too far ahead of you in terms of what I can squat for 20 repetitions, esepecially considering I'm a male with about 85 pounds on ya!


 ok ok ok... fine, everyone says it was impressive... i guess i'll have to believe it. thanks.  it just didn't FEEL impressive. hahahaha! I'm sure your form is much better than mine on your squats, CP. I often get caught up in the numbers and sometimes sacrifice form just to get "there" wherever "there" is. I am also sure that you can probably squat more than you think you can for 20.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 2, 2005)

*9 weeks (now it is 12 weeks) measurements and photos*

eh... not too many great changes from last week to this one. and the lighting is different coming in from the window this morning than last saturday morning. oh well...

 i am still happy though.  

*Measurements:*

 Waist: 26 (last week, 26.25)
 Hips: 33 (last week, same)
 Upper Thigh: 20 (last week, same)
 Lower Thigh: 16.25 (last week, same)
 Calf: 12.75 (last week, same)
 Shoulders: 37 (last week, same)
 Chest (above breasts): 33 (last week, same)
 Chest (including breasts) 31.5 (last week, same)
 Bicep: 10 (last week, same)
 Forearm:8.25 (last week, 8.5)


 Body weight: 102 (last week, 102.5)

*Photos:*

 uploaded to the gallery. My posing is actually better but i'm just not feeling it this morning  i've been watching improvements on myself all week. And i think i'm actually smiling in one of these photos...one of the side shots. that's one more smile than last week,right? baby steps. hahahahah

 man i am jsut tired and run-down today.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 2, 2005)

You know, lately i feel like saying the hell with the show and instead start training for an obstacle course. 

 i am not the "just stand there and look pretty" kind of girl. This posing stuff is really getting to me and is making me focus more on how useless figure competitions are (no offense to those of you on this board who take this more seriously). I am sticking with it just to say I did it. One more thing to add to my list of things I've tried, you know? But more and more I'm realizing this isn't for me. The dieting is not a problem. i can diet. The training is not a problem. i can train. but the whole point at the end... to walk on stage and smile and look like a Fitness Fun Barbie... what is the point?

 So I'm doing it. I'm doing it for the experience because not everyone does it, because it's hard, because it's a sacrifice and I'm a massochist. But after this, I'm going to focus on obstacle courses, which I've been learning more and more about lately and REALLY want to try.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2005)

Precisely the reason I'm doing bodybuilding next time 

Check your email.  Don't hate me yet, it gets worse.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 2, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Precisely the reason I'm doing bodybuilding next time
> 
> Check your email.  Don't hate me yet, it gets worse.


 I just saw my email and i just have this to say: 

 I HATE YOU SO MUCH JODI!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAH! oh my fUCKING GOD. Sodium loading. I'm going to vomit, right here. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

 OK, i'm going to go get bouillion cubes tonight. ugh.... 

 This week is going to SUCK. ASS.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2005)

You think this week is going to suck..........LOL..................wait til you see next week


----------



## craig777 (Apr 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You know, lately i feel like saying the hell with the show and instead start training for an obstacle course.
> 
> i am not the "just stand there and look pretty" kind of girl. This posing stuff is really getting to me and is making me focus more on how useless figure competitions are (no offense to those of you on this board who take this more seriously). I am sticking with it just to say I did it. One more thing to add to my list of things I've tried, you know? But more and more I'm realizing this isn't for me. The dieting is not a problem. i can diet. The training is not a problem. i can train. but the whole point at the end... to walk on stage and smile and look like a Fitness Fun Barbie... what is the point?
> 
> So I'm doing it. I'm doing it for the experience because not everyone does it, because it's hard, because it's a sacrifice and I'm a massochist. But after this, I'm going to focus on obstacle courses, which I've been learning more and more about lately and REALLY want to try.




I think I agree with you, I tried to do a show in 2003 and just couldn't make the last two weeks. What was the point anyways, well good luck to you.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 2, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You think this week is going to suck..........LOL..................wait til you see next week


 i think that you are just trying to see if i will quit. hahahahahaha! omfg.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2005)

Ivonne, I would never do that.  However, I am going to warn you that this isn't easy.  I would have to can be one of the most difficult things to do.  Your mind starts playing games, your workouts suck, you wake up everyday wondering what this is all for.  You need to be strong, you need to have the willpower and realize that it will be over soon.  It's very trying and it wears on you but you are a strong girl and I know you will get through.  Just keep looking at that goal and nothing else will matter.  Once it's over you will be happy you stuck through it.   

IOW, emotionally unstable need not apply 

These next 2 weeks are just a trial run so that you and I both know what to expect from your body in that final week.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 2, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ivonne, I would never do that.


 i know, jodi. i was kidding abotu that. I know this is necessary. 

 it just feels gross even thinking about it.



			
				jodi said:
			
		

> However, I am going to warn you that this isn't easy. I would have to can be one of the most difficult things to do. Your mind starts playing games, your workouts suck, you wake up everyday wondering what this is all for. You need to be strong, you need to have the willpower and realize that it will be over soon. It's very trying and it wears on you but you are a strong girl and I know you will get through. Just keep looking at that goal and nothing else will matter. Once it's over you will be happy you stuck through it.


 thank you. i will. i am sticking through it. barring a fatal accident, i will be on that stage june 25.



			
				jodi said:
			
		

> IOW, emotionally unstable need not apply


 hahahahaahahaha gotcha. ok.



> These next 2 weeks are just a trial run so that you and I both know what to expect from your body in that final week.


 And that way you will also know what to expect in regards to whining and bitching from my mouth in that final week. hahahaha! i will do this, but i can't guarantee there will be no whining and bitching... there will be. I know it.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2005)

We are female, bitching is part of god given right and I wouldn't expect anything less


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 2, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> We are female, bitching is part of god given right and I wouldn't expect anything less


 well this whole week no skimpy shorts or tank tops to the gym. i will be wearing my track pants and baggy t-shirts. and THANK GOD the uniform shirt for my new job is big on me. it will hide the bload stupendously. hahaha!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> man i am jsut tired and run-down today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-->

U=  --> -->-->


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You know, lately i feel like saying the hell with the show and instead start training for an obstacle course.
> 
> i am not the "just stand there and look pretty" kind of girl. This posing stuff is really getting to me and is making me focus more on how useless figure competitions are (no offense to those of you on this board who take this more seriously). I am sticking with it just to say I did it. One more thing to add to my list of things I've tried, you know? But more and more I'm realizing this isn't for me. The dieting is not a problem. i can diet. The training is not a problem. i can train. but the whole point at the end... to walk on stage and smile and look like a Fitness Fun Barbie... what is the point?
> 
> So I'm doing it. I'm doing it for the experience because not everyone does it, because it's hard, because it's a sacrifice and I'm a massochist. But after this, I'm going to focus on obstacle courses, which I've been learning more and more about lately and REALLY want to try.


If you do wanna give up, you can do this w/my nutty group  
http://www.incredible-adventures.com/specops_big_rush.html


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2005)

you wont get bloated really from the sodium.  You will hold some water.  You will just be blurry.  Like, you could see everything but it is blurry.  But once you drop the sodium you really drop water!!  and then you looko fantastic.


nice pics by the way.  I would nut ya.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey GG!!

Just wanted to tell you how AWESOME you look!!  Your latest pics are beautiful.  Seriously you look perfect to me... so fit and muscled and healthy!!!!!!!  Good luck in your comp, in my book you already won!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you wont get bloated really from the sodium.  You will hold some water.  You will just be blurry.  Like, you could see everything but it is blurry.  But once you drop the sodium you really drop water!!  and then you looko fantastic.
> 
> 
> nice pics by the way.  I would nut ya.


So you like the look?  Which do you like better, sodium loading or water loading?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> So you like the look?  Which do you like better, sodium loading or water loading?




I plan on doing both.  I think the sodium was better.  When you did your sodium load you didn't water load and then drop water also?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2005)

When I sodium load my water stays consistant at 6L a day and then on Friday 4L by noon and then no water until after the evening show the next day.  But man when you drop sodium OMG, you better be next to a toilet the entire time.  I like the sodium load better than water load too.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> When I sodium load my water stays consistant at 6L a day and then on Friday 4L by noon and then no water until after the evening show the next day.  But man when you drop sodium OMG, you better be next to a toilet the entire time.  I like the sodium load better than water load too.




yea, last year since i did water I will try sodium this year.  I am always scared to fuck it up.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 2, 2005)

OMG...GG's gonna be on the toilet every twenty minutes!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 2, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> OMG...GG's gonna be on the toilet every twenty minutes!!


 peeing or pooping?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2005)

peeing.  when all the water gets out of your system.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> peeing or pooping?


Gawd I hope not both.  Teetee only is the goal.  LOL


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> -->
> 
> U=  --> -->-->


 ok what the hell is this??? hahahahahah some kind of interpretive dance? please explain!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> If you do wanna give up, you can do this w/my nutty group
> http://www.incredible-adventures.com/specops_big_rush.html


 Everything on that costa rica trip looks like a blast. I'd do it all except the scuba diving! i've already been bunjee jumping, and i'd love to go white water rafting... damn.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you wont get bloated really from the sodium. You will hold some water. You will just be blurry. Like, you could see everything but it is blurry. But once you drop the sodium you really drop water!! and then you looko fantastic.


 well i can't wait till then... the fantastic part. next week. this week is going to suck. hahahaha! I started tonight. 10.5 oz of chicken broth -- couldn't find boulions at walgreens, but found broth, got that instead, about 1250mg of sodium.



> nice pics by the way.  I would nut ya.


 please, do.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 2, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey GG!!
> 
> Just wanted to tell you how AWESOME you look!! Your latest pics are beautiful. Seriously you look perfect to me... so fit and muscled and healthy!!!!!!! Good luck in your comp, in my book you already won!


 Awwww... Thanks sapphy!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 2, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Gawd I hope not both.  Teetee only is the goal.  LOL


 i figured as much, but i wanted to ask just in case that the superfluous sodium does a number on my intestines as well... i wanted to be aware of all possible scenarios.  hahahaha!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Everything on that costa rica trip looks like a blast. I'd do it all except the scuba diving! i've already been bunjee jumping, and i'd love to go white water rafting... damn.


Summerville, West Virginia... 17SE00
Upper Gauley River
*"PILLOW ROCK"*
_(Best PIC I have)_

 -->


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 3, 2005)

Pics are INCREDIBLE!!! Awesome progress, and your smile is perfect in your 1/4 turn to the right!!! Your quads are lookin Dynamite!!! Very good symmetry too


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 4, 2005)

*Food - April 4 and 5, 2005*

Same exact foods today and tomorrow. I know... too much tuna, mercury poisoning, whatthefuckever. I am a little low on funds, so I'm using up what I have in my cabinets before i go back to the grocery store. So please, i don't wanna hear it. I know all about the hazards of mercury yadda yadda yadda.  

 As for macros - jodi changed my shit up a little bit, from isocaloric to 50%P/30%C/20%F.

 This sodium loading is really making me sick to my stomach, mostly because i'm not used to this level of saltiness in my food anymore. these bouillions are friggin nasty. Dont' try to tell me, "It's good! It's like chicken soup." CHicken soup my ass. MY MOTHER'S CHICKEN SOUP is what i think of when you all say chicken soup. THIS... this is disgusting. it is piss-colored salty water with some little green pieces of herbs and spices floating in it, which do nothing to improve the flavor. I AM DYING to throw in some noodles and chicken and potatoes and such.

 And yes, can we say, "whiny little bitch" this morning? I know i am. Sorry in advance, as I believe i'm on a downward spiral in the bitchiness department. According to jodi, next week will be worse, so if any of you ever wanted to work on your tolerance and patience, here is your chance... compliments of yours truly. 

 And now for the meals....

 Meal 1

 4 egg whites
 1/3 cup oats
 1/3 cup berries
 1/2 scoop whey protein
 1 tsp flax
 3 fish caps

 Meal 2 - PWO

 1 scoop whey protein
 1/2 cup oatmeal

 Meal 3

 7 oz. canned chicken
 1 tsp flax oil
 Romaine
 ACV

 Meal 4

 4 oz. tuna
 1/2 cup brown rice
 25g apple pieces
 Broccoli
 1 fish oil cap

 Meal 5

  7 oz. canned chicken
  1 tsp flax oil
  Romaine
  ACV

 Meal 6

  4 oz. tuna
 3.5 oz. sweet potato
  Broccoli
 2 fish oil cap

 Totals

 Calories 1458
 Fat 32.43 (20.02%)
 Carb 103.75 (28.46%)
 Prot 187.78 (51.52%)


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2005)

I can think of one thing taht can make you happy.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I can think of one thing taht can make you happy.


 yeah but that's not till may


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> yeah but that's not till may




it begins with D and ends with K and in the middle is IC.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it begins with D and ends with K and in the middle is IC.


 I know what you were talking about, and as i said, I'll say it again...Yeah, but that's not til may.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I know what you were talking about, and as i said, I'll say it again...Yeah, but that's not til may.




keep wishing and some dick may come your way.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> keep wishing and some dick may come your way.


Dicks come my way every day. Especially when I"m working out. Like this morning, some dick was standing next to me while i'm trying to do my wimpy three chin ups, telling me how I should be training differently and how HE would do it, and that if i really want to see some changes in my body I should do what HE suggests.

What a fucking dick. He has no idea what i'm doing or what i'm training for, yet he had the audacity to stand there, interrupting my workout and annoying me, completely oblivious to the "fuck off" look on my face, to tell me how I'm training all wrong.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Dicks come my way every day. Especially when I"m working out. Like this morning, some dick was standing next to me while i'm trying to do my wimpy three chin ups, telling me how I should be training differently and how HE would do it, and that if i really want to see some changes in my body I should do what HE suggests.
> 
> What a fucking dick. He has no idea what i'm doing or what i'm training for, yet he had the audacity to stand there, interrupting my workout and annoying me, completely oblivious to the "fuck off" look on my face, to tell me how I'm training all wrong.




you are to nice.  when people try and do that shit to me I just really tell them "shut the fuck up, you ahve no idea what you are talking about."   Don't take shit from people.


I have some dick i can give you.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 5, 2005)

By the way, for those of you who check in on me and wonder why i have been so erratic and sporadic in my updating lately...

thing is i've got a lot of big things going on, and i'm also trying to get some extra cash in a short amount of time without having to resort to shady, less respectable activities, so I've not had much time to sit down and type up my workouts and diet. 

Rest assured that it's all going well. DIet and workout, that is. Haven't strayed from the diet, haven't cheated. HAven't had a piece of gum or a cup of coffee in a while either. Weird. I haven't bitten my nails (not that that is a cheat food, but it is just a dirty habit that I'm thrilled to not be indulging in at the moment). The training is goign well also... as well as can be expected. Only thing was I missed a cardio session this weekend (due to my current situation), but as soon as my life  resumes to some kind of normalcy, in about a month and a half perhaps, I'll be back to my old self. For now, deal with it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you are to nice. when people try and do that shit to me I just really tell them "shut the fuck up, you ahve no idea what you are talking about." Don't take shit from people.


Well i just started working there and he is a coworker, so i just gave him the silent treatment and let's hope he gets the hint. I didn't even talk to him AFTER my workout. I don't have the patience to deal with "problems" at work especially if my time there is going to be short and sweet, that is why i would rather just keep things peaceful or at least non-confrontational. 



> I have some dick i can give you.


You think you can get it over to me by this weekend?


----------



## BritChick (Apr 5, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> By the way, for those of you who check in on me and wonder why i have been so erratic and sporadic in my updating lately...
> 
> thing is i've got a lot of big things going on, and i'm also trying to get some extra cash in a short amount of time without having to resort to shady, less respectable activities, so I've not had much time to sit down and type up my workouts and diet.
> 
> Rest assured that it's all going well. DIet and workout, that is. Haven't strayed from the diet, haven't cheated. HAven't had a piece of gum or a cup of coffee in a while either. Weird. I haven't bitten my nails (not that that is a cheat food, but it is just a dirty habit that I'm thrilled to not be indulging in at the moment). The training is goign well also... as well as can be expected. Only thing was I missed a cardio session this weekend (due to my current situation), but as soon as my life  resumes to some kind of normalcy, in about a month and a half perhaps, I'll be back to my old self. For now, deal with it!



Glad to hear everything is ticking along for you Ivonne, it was great hearing from you the other day!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Dicks come my way every day. Especially when I"m working out. Like this morning, some dick was standing next to me while i'm trying to do my wimpy three chin ups, telling me how I should be training differently and how HE would do it, and that if i really want to see some changes in my body I should do what HE suggests.
> 
> What a fucking dick. He has no idea what i'm doing or what i'm training for, yet he had the audacity to stand there, interrupting my workout and annoying me, completely oblivious to the "fuck off" look on my face, to tell me how I'm training all wrong.


He sounds like a real winner................. Let me have him


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2005)

Can I jump on the band wagon?
"Yea, fuck that guy.. dumb motherfucker!" hahahahha

Oh, Hi.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 5, 2005)

SODIUM LOADING SUCKS MY ASS.
 My lips are chapped. I am on the toilet all fucking day. I can't seem to drink enough water. I am constantly PARCHED. 

 WHAT THE MOTHERFUCKING FUCK. I swear this is my first and last competition. There is absolutely no need for this type of self-punishment.

 Hats off to you people who do this regularly. ugh. I have a newfound respect for your level of masochism.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 5, 2005)

oh and did i mention the acid and heart burn? OH GOD, THE _HEARTBURN_. How fucking NASTY. i feel like a 50-year old with GIRD.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 5, 2005)

_Hey ivonne, would you like some cheese with your whine?_ 

 Why yes, please... mmmm. cheese..... i might like some pizza with my cheese, while i'm at it. hahhahaha

 oh, bloody hell, I'm fucking delirious. and thirsty. and tired.

 good night everybody.  sorry for the whine. remember this is my first (and by the looks of it ONLY) competition hahahaha! Please bear with the little bitch... I hope to be back to normal sooner rather than later... oh wait. I'm a bitch normally. heh... oh boy.... ok good night.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2005)

Maybe you should change the caption above your avitar?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2005)

not going to get any arguments from me on that one....hehe


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2005)

Mornin sunshine!  You really are doing excellent with your contest prep, dont let some dick get to you. 

I just bought my gf a b-day card, it said: "I was going to get you a man for your birthday". Then you open it up and it says, "But I didnt want to get you something usless!" 

Have a fantastic day!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> I just bought my gf a b-day card, it said: "I was going to get you a man for your birthday". Then you open it up and it says, "But I didnt want to get you something usless!"




hey.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2005)

OMG...what a riot reading your posts.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> OMG...what a riot reading your posts.




who's posts?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2005)

not yours.  LMAO

Ivonne's.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> not yours.  LMAO
> 
> Ivonne's.




why are you yelling at me.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2005)

huh?   hehe   are you being sensative today P?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> huh?   hehe   are you being sensative today P?




yes


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2005)

aww....I'd bake cookies for you but nobody can have them.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> aww....I'd bake cookies for you but nobody can have them.




I will eat them.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2005)

You and Craig.  Me and Ivonne can't have them.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> You and Craig.  Me and Ivonne can't have them.




deal.

cookies make the calfs grow..


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2005)

OMG...maybe so.  

But if we don't stop this chat about those foods, we may both be dead when she returns.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I will eat them.



Along with a tub of PB


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Along with a tub of PB


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 6, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> aww....I'd bake cookies for you but nobody can have them.


  I'll take-um


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 6, 2005)

Did somebody say COOKIES?????



 Hi Jillie, Jodie, P, jake, monkey man... thanks for making me laugh... even with these cracked, chapped lips, i can't help but smile. Thanks.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2005)

I tried to make them shut up...but boys don't listen too well.  I'd scream I'm older and they better listen to their elders...but then they would look at me like I was still nutso.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

I wouldnt want you to scream at me.. I bet Boobie is still traumatized.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 6, 2005)

highlights from today:


 I got $80 worth of boneless, skinless chicken breasts for just a little over $20. 

 I also got a great deal on about 5lb of lean sirloin.

 i got two new clients at the gym today. 

 i like all my clients. AMAZING. I can't find ONE client of all the ones i inherited and all the new ones i've picked up int he past few days, of whom I can complain. WHAT A DIFFERENCE. The clientele at this gym is like a world away from the clientele where I used to work. I almost don't want to leave when my work day is over. I'm making less per hour here, and the work, at least in theory, is easier and as brainless as you dare to make it (though I am an over achiever and go above and beyond what they expect from me, as usual).  I am enjoying personal training in a gym setting for the first time ever. I enjoyed the private clients always, btu the gym was always a pathetic place to be when I was a bally's. here. holy crap. I am just happy. there is such great energy. management is great, coworkers are great, the place is clean and organized, the clients are a fucking trip.

 Anyway... what else. Oh , i got some really good news this morning, and my weekend is going to be GREAT. 

 And I got selected to do an in-home interview for a market research company and they're paying me $175 for a 2-hour block of my time. Plus some cool free stuff from victoria's secret. Can't complain! 

 and friday is my last paycheck from bally's....

 See? I am trying to focus on the positive stuff in my life, so that I can forget about how horrible i am feeling with this sodium loading and this constant pissing and the chapped lips and the heartburn.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I wouldnt want you to scream at me.. I bet Boobie is still traumatized.


 ok, WHO or WHAT is "boobie?"
  hahahahahahahahaah!

 so you're gonna get a cow, jake?

 Jodie: it's alright.... i was standing in front of a plate of fudge stripe cookies this evening at my folks' house. I resisted. I wanted one so bad. Just one. but I was talked out of it by the boy (p-funk). He said, "you're going to start craving all sorts of stuff if you do..." that was enough to make me walk away. i remember all too vividly what the cravings were like about a month ago or two months ago (the ben and jerry's incident and weeks thereafter). They wreaked havoc on my mental health.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

Maybe.. I will know in a few(2-3) weeks.  Bobby AKA: Boobie is Jodie's bestest friend.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2005)

Boobie is Craig's friend.  Patrick and Jake both liked him in Vegas.  LMAO

I cussed him out last Monday at the gym, it was low carb day and he just pissed me off.  I had had enough of him...so I let him have it.  I wasn't nice either.  


Awesome on resisting the cookies!!  We have will power!!!!  we will make it to our shows in the best shape we can be!!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2005)

> Plus some cool free stuff from victoria's secret. Can't complain!



I wont complain either.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2005)

Long Live Boobie!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 7, 2005)

*Workout - April 7, 2005*

Legs

Squats
RI 60
115/20
115/18*
115/20!!!!!!

notes: HOLY CRAP! This is probably my BEST BEST BEST squatting ever. Really low, good form, solid performance through first set of twenty. Nice rhythm. Second set, was doing great until the bar slid a little down my back on rep #18. My wrists bent too far back as I tried to catch it and recover, but it was too late and it fell behind me onto the rack. At that point i thought i'd broken my wrists, but they were fine. I was PALE, and panting and seeing black. A guy squatting next to me offered to spot me if i wanted to try again, and though I usually turn down such offers, I wised up and accepted his help. So he finished his set, and then stood behind me. He didn't even touch me. Isucked it up and banged out another 20 reps (rest pause at 10 and 16)before collapsing on the floor, half laughing half passing out. It was the best feeling ever. I had to stay there for a little while, just trying not to vomit all over myself and the nice guy. One of the trainers was with her client doing deadlifts near me and the client was like, "oh my god, that little girl is crazy. why is she doing that to herself." Hhahahahahahaha! SHe just doesn't know.

If i hadn't been able to do any other exercises in this workout, tha twould have been fine with me. This was definitely one of my best ever. I can die happy now.

Split Squats with DB
RI 30
20/12 x 2 (12 each leg, that is)
25/12

notes: Nothing spectacular here. It was good. THat is all. I was still reeling from the squats, but pushed through and kept on with my workout.

Lying Leg Curls
RI 30
55/12 x 3

Standing Calf Raises
RI 30
220/20,20,18

Hyperextensions with 2-second pause
RI 30
bw/25, 20

notes: my glutes and hams were fried after this.

Abs
Captain CHair Knee Raises: bw/15
Ball Crunches: bw/30
Knee-Ins with Ball: bw/20

Stretching - 10 minutes. My right hamstring is still very friggin tight. I'm not sure why. It never used to be this way. It hurts.

Posing - 5 minutes - had a client, had to hurry up and get ready. Posing was good though, but i'm a wee bit bloated/blurry and felt disgusted looking in the mirror, so i was glad i had to stop and put clothes on. Ugh.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2005)

careful with the wrist.  you shuoldn't loose concentration like that.  don't try and catch it next time either.  if it is going to go let it go.  did you place the bar to low on your traps?


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> careful with the wrist. you shuoldn't loose concentration like that. don't try and catch it next time either. if it is going to go let it go. did you place the bar to low on your traps?


i honestly can't tell ya what exactly happened. I had the bar in the right place, and i speculate that for like a split second i might have leaned forward slightly or something, which caused my little "shelf" to not be a "shelf" for that one moment, and the bar just started sliding down. it all happened so fast. and the noise it made when it landed was so loud and embarassing and i couldn't even breathe and my hands were bright red and all i could think was, "OH MY FUCKING GOD. I broke my wrists. BOTH of them! I"M SUCH AN IDIOT!" I was about to cry and then as quickly as it started hurting, the pain went away.
what do you mean lose concentration? i was concentrating.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i honestly can't tell ya what exactly happened. I had the bar in the right place, and i speculate that for like a split second i might have leaned forward slightly or something, which caused my little "shelf" to not be a "shelf" for that one moment, and the bar just started sliding down. it all happened so fast. and the noise it made when it landed was so loud and embarassing and i couldn't even breathe and my hands were bright red and all i could think was, "OH MY FUCKING GOD. I broke my wrists. BOTH of them! I"M SUCH AN IDIOT!" I was about to cry and then as quickly as it started hurting, the pain went away.
> what do you mean lose concentration? i was concentrating.




yea, I suspect you leaned back a bit to release presure off your lower back and that is when the bar slid off.  So that is why I said you may have lost concentration.  just be careful, please.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Amazing Job on the Squats Ivy. 

Like P said Careful


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 7, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Amazing Job on the Squats Ivy.
> 
> Like P said Careful


hahahahahaaha! thank you! 

If it were up to P i think i would never be allowed to squat again. I would just sit there and look at the squat rack and smile. He is all worried about me getting hurt. The last time i was in NYC, i was squatting 135 - one plate on each side, and he was freaking out the whole time.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

Congrats on such a great workout!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks Jake!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 7, 2005)

Quick update on my diet...

 This week as you may already know from reading my previous bitch posts, I'm doing a trial run with jodi, with my sodium loading, carb depletion and all that crap.

 Saturday my meals will consists of either chicken/brown rice/lettuce, or steak/broccoli. Sunday-wednesday, same but no brown rice. Thursday, all chicken and lettuce. There has been some discussion regarding Smarties, a peanut butter and jelly sandwich (ok, HALF of one), and some coca cola and gatorade. I will document this as I do it. I feel ridiculous even typing it out because it sounds CRAZY AS HELL. But if jodi says it works... i friggin believe her. I will document as it happens. LAdies and gentlemen, get ready to have your shit flipped. This is going to be an interesting upcoming week. And by interesting, I mean miserable, except for friday, saturday and sunday during which I'll have a nice big funky distraction to keep me from focusing on the diet.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 7, 2005)

first of all good job on the workout, clientele and motivation to abuse yourself like this!! you're gonna do great at your show.



			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And by interesting, I mean miserable, except for friday, saturday and sunday during which I'll have a nice big funky distraction to keep me from focusing on the diet.



are you gonna be pickin up fags on the street again, lol?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 8, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> are you gonna be pickin up fags on the street again, lol?




Transvestite Fags


----------



## sdupdike (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey Ivy.  I just wanted to say congratulations on your contest prep.  It looks like you're doing great.  I've been following along with what you're doing, as I'm exactly 12 weeks away from my first comp.  You're a great inspiration.  Keep up the good work.


And I hope you have a great funky weekend!  Sounds like you deserve one.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2005)

GG...your gonna be vainy as all hell with that amount of sugar after not having any for awhile.  

You'll be able to actually "feel" it going through your body!

And I ate 3 PB&J sandwichs between a morning and night show awhile back.      Had a nice lil fat bloated belly.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 9, 2005)

*Photos & Measurements 11 weeks out.*

Ok. i am bloated and look like shit. I am not posting my pictures. Jodi i will send them to you privately. I'm disgusted. hahahaha! And i'm holding about 7 pounds of water. wtf. 

 I didn't even measure myself this morning is it ok if i do it tomorrow morning?

 Patrick says i look fine, but i feel like the goodyear blimp.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 9, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> GG...your gonna be vainy as all hell with that amount of sugar after not having any for awhile.
> 
> You'll be able to actually "feel" it going through your body!
> 
> And I ate 3 PB&J sandwichs between a morning and night show awhile back.      Had a nice lil fat bloated belly.


 Hahahahah something to look forward to! Veins, Sugar Rush, Bloat.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Ok. i am bloated and look like shit. I am not posting my pictures. Jodi i will send them to you privately. I'm disgusted. hahahaha! And i'm holding about 7 pounds of water. wtf.
> 
> I didn't even measure myself this morning is it ok if i do it tomorrow morning?
> 
> Patrick says i look fine, but i feel like the goodyear blimp.


K, I'm waiting   I'm leaving until tomorrow night so you got 1 hour for more ??'s  I hope you got my emails from late last night.

Oh and you are suppose to be holding alot of water.  That's the point


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 10, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> K, I'm waiting  I'm leaving until tomorrow night so you got 1 hour for more ??'s I hope you got my emails from late last night.
> 
> Oh and you are suppose to be holding alot of water. That's the point


Well, I guess i missed that 1 hour window cause i didn't read this until today  Oops.

I will email you the pics tonight when I get home. Just dropped off P at the airport a little while ago and have been at my mom's house taking care of laundry, cooking and other assorted family things. 

------------------

Quick general update at 11 weeks out:

My measurements I will post on here for public record later tonight. Of note were my waist: 26 3/8", and my weight, 105 (102 last week before the water and sodium!). P also clipped my body fat ,and it came out to 12.45% using 7 points. 

JODI: I sent you the mm's anyway, in case you wanna recalculate over there.

The pics, imho, don't look too impressive, but that is to be expected. I might reconsider and post them here as well. 

The diet - i am doing alright so far. REALLY hungry but i don't know how much of it is mental because i know i'm only eating limited amounts of limited items, or what. 

JODI: One question. I had a diet coke at my mom's house today, just a habit i guess. BUt i quickly realized that maybe i should not be having that (because of the caffeine) during my little trial run here, so I will not be doing that again. Let me know though cause with all this limitation, a diet coke is definitely a treat. And same goes for the gum. SUgar free gum - ok or not? I remember you said to drop it at a certain point before the contest, so i'm assuming if this were really my precontest week, I would not be having that. But i had some this weekend.  how bad of a potential fuck up was that?

I had a GREAT idea for a new protein or MRP powder flavor: WEDDING CAKE. Jesus. Ever since I emailed with you (Jodi) about wedding cake and then read about it on your BBB journal, it is constantly on my mind. THen I thought, "what a fucking great flavor that would be - some vanilla butter rum and creamy frosting captured in a protein powder..."


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2005)

GG...if your doing a trial run of your last week, nix the diet coke.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 10, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> GG...if your doing a trial run of your last week, nix the diet coke.


I figured as much. I didn't even realize it. It is just something i grab when i visit my mom's house if there are cans in the fridge, and i went for it withouth thinking. After i started drinking it i was like, "hmmmm i wonder, oh well i already started drinking it..." SO i finished it, naturally  .

OK so a question for those ladies who have already been thorugh this compteting/dieting stuff...

what about tea? FOr example stash has a wild raspberry/mint flavor that is awesome. It doesn't have anything, just an herbal tea with a fruit essence (whatever that means)...

what about decaf coffee? This one is no big deal. just wondering out of curiosity.

what about splenda? 

point is that drinking something other than water or bouillions mentally helps me make it from meal to meal sometimes, so if I could at least sip some tea during this week it would be like a little sip of heaven...

thoughts please...


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2005)

I myself drink diet sodas up to the week before the show.
The last week, I stick to water only.  Otherwise tea, crystal light, etc.  I don't do coffee, love how it smells, just hate the taste.
I use splenda the last week too.  

Everyone is different, just do what Jodi and Patrick say you should do.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 10, 2005)

Hmmm I drank diet soda up to two weeks out from all my shows and because I was such a big coffee drinking we never cut it out at all - just down.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2005)

Hello Ivy, hows the weekend goin for ya?


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi all... another hell week for me, it seems.

 well i just overslept and missed a client.  I am so embarassed. thankfully she is really cool and i was supposed to meet her at her building. not like i made her drive out to anywhere to meet me. she called and said, "Please tell me that you were resting and i will totally understand..." and that was exactly what it was. How tired must i have been to sleep through an entire hour of a beeping alarm clock???? She knew i've been run down the past few days, so that was really nice of her to be so understanding. I am embarassed, nonetheless. This isn't like me. 

 Other things going on...

 this pre-contest trial run is in full effect. my meals suck as there are no carbs anywhere to be seen. just chicken or beef, and lettuce or broccoli. And salt. On everything. I'm so sick of fucking salt. And did I mention the bloating? my belly looks like i'm a few months pregnant by the time mid-day rolls around. I'm so glad this is almost over.

 My workouts this week are depletion workouts. Yesterday i did legs:

 Leg Extensions
 15/20 x 4

 Leg Curls
 15/20 x 4

 Walking Lunges
 bw/20 (each leg) x 4

 Calf Raises on leg press
 180/20 x 4

 Stairmaster, level 4, 30 minutes. I barely broke a sweat on this, which was weird.... Yet, with the weight training, i was ready to start crying after the first ten reps of the first set of the first exercise. I don't know how i managed to make it through the whole thing.

 Today is chest and back. Tomorrow arms and shoulders. Thursday all upper body.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 12, 2005)

hey GG hang in there. i don't know if this will help or not, but on the rare occasion where i'm tempted to eat crap i think of the suffering that you are going through and decide that my diet is cake compared to what you are doing. keep it up you're doing great


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hi all... another hell week for me, it seems.
> 
> well i just overslept and missed a client.  I am so embarassed. thankfully she is really cool and i was supposed to meet her at her building. not like i made her drive out to anywhere to meet me. she called and said, "Please tell me that you were resting and i will totally understand..." and that was exactly what it was. How tired must i have been to sleep through an entire hour of a beeping alarm clock???? She knew i've been run down the past few days, so that was really nice of her to be so understanding. I am embarassed, nonetheless. This isn't like me.
> 
> ...





no stairmaster contest week.  Way to much activity, you need to do like moderate bike pedaling.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2005)

Almost there Ivy, hang in there!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 12, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> hey GG hang in there. i don't know if this will help or not, but on the rare occasion where i'm tempted to eat crap i think of the suffering that you are going through and decide that my diet is *cake* compared to what you are doing. keep it up you're doing great


 awww yan, i don't know what to say.

 mmmm.... cake....   



			
				p-funk said:
			
		

> no stairmaster contest week.  Way to much activity, you need to do like moderate bike pedaling.


 walked on the treadmill today -- will post whole workout in a bit



			
				archangel said:
			
		

> Almost there Ivy, hang in there!!!


 THanks for cheering me on Michael (and everybody else who has sent PM's emails or talked to me on chat). It is really encouraging to know that people are pulling for me at times when i feel like I'm done pulling for myself. Thanks for keeping me going, guys....


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 12, 2005)

*Workout - April 12, 2005*

The depletion workout today was chest and back:

 pushups - 18, 11, 9, 9
 seated rows, 40lb, 20 x 4
 cable crossovers/flies, 15lb, 20 x 4
 closegrip pulldowns, 40lb, 20 x 4

 all exercises were done with one-minute rest intervals

 Then i walked on the treadmill at a warp-speed of 3.7 mph on a 0.5 incline for 30 minutes. My heart rate barely broke 100.

 In addition to all this, because i've been training people all day, 've had to demonstrate various exercises, and i've had to walk up and down this HUGE MOTHERFUCKING STAIRCASE like 10 times to go to the bathroom which is downstairs. God forbid the damn architects implement a restroom on ever floor of this gym. I think i'm going to wear Depends tomorrow. hahahaha!

 I am in the bitchiest mood ever. EVER. i don't think that i have been this easily annoyed or this bitchy in a looooong time. as a result, all my clients today got their asses handed to them in 30 minutes or less. I did some of the best personal training i've ever dnoe in my life today. i was a god damn drill sergeant. i hope nobody hates me.

 i also did something smart. i called my morning client (6 am) and told her i won't be able to train her tomorrow. my next client won't be until 10 am and i really really really need to rest. so that is what i'm going to do. i am going to take some melatonin after this last meal and go to bed and sleep in.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 12, 2005)

You poor low carbed wench... I feel for ya, hang in there not much longer and enjoy your sleep in!   

What exactly is depletion training, never heard that term before.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 12, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You poor low carbed wench... I feel for ya, hang in there not much longer and enjoy your sleep in!


 thanks hooker. i can't wait till saturday. i am having a half of a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. i've fantasized about 40 different ways in which i'm going to devour the hell out of that little sandwich. 


> What exactly is depletion training, never heard that term before.


 depletion - to deplete/use up all the glycogen stored in my muscles...


----------



## BritChick (Apr 12, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> thanks hooker. i can't wait till saturday. i am having a half of a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. i've fantasized about 40 different ways in which i'm going to devour the hell out of that little sandwich.
> 
> depletion - to deplete/use up all the glycogen stored in my muscles...



I do so love it when you talk dirty to me!!!   
LMAO at your peanut butter and jelly sandwich.   
Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 13, 2005)

ok last sodium day today. thank the fucking gods in heaven, on mt. olympia, on television -- whatthefuckever. i am so sick of this. 

 good morning everyone... off to work i go.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ok last sodium day today. thank the fucking gods in heaven, on mt. olympia, on television -- whatthefuckever. i am so sick of this.
> 
> good morning everyone... off to work i go.




awww, you are so cute when you are crabby.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 13, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I am in the bitchiest mood ever. EVER. i don't think that i have been this easily annoyed or this bitchy in a looooong time. as a result, all my clients today got their asses handed to them in 30 minutes or less. I did some of the best personal training i've ever dnoe in my life today. i was a god damn drill sergeant. i hope nobody hates me.



 ... the joys of competition dieting.  Sounds like fun.  Hang in there GG.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> awww, you are so cute when you are crabby.


 hahahaha. you say that NOW.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 13, 2005)

So this morning the minute i walked into the gym and realized i'd have to go up and down the stairs multiple times a day to go to the bathroom, i decided to call my afternoon/evening clients and cancel on them or reschedule them for another day next week.

 I have NO ENERGY. I AM BEAT. I AM RUN DOWN. Just looking at that fucking staircase makes me want to pass out. And some of the clients I have tonight require wayyyy too much patience. Something I just don't have much of today. Thankfully everyone was undestanding and didn't have much of a problem with my last-minute cancellations.

 Except my 330. Jesus. that woman is another story altogether. She brought in this book from 1988. Bless her heart, at least she is REALLY REALLY motivated to get in shape and stick with a workout plan and is punctual as hell and interested in knowing everything possible about fitness and nutrition. That is awesome. But she brings in this book, "The 6 week fat-to-muscle makeover" by Ellington Darden i think is the author. The book was published in 1988. It is the late 80's version of the superslow/power of 10 book put out by someone else more recently. It's a total body workout, three times a week. One set, SUPER SUPER HEAVY, 6-8 reps, 10 seconds concentric, four seconds eccentric, rep to failure. 

 She claims she did this fifteen years ago and her body changed dramatically in just six weeks, and that she wants to do this again because she knows it works for her. She just wants a trainer to push her through to make sure it is true failure at each exercise.

 Never mind that in fifteen years she has had two kids, her hormones and her body have changed, and there are other ways to achieve similar results that are better suited for who she is TODAY. No. She wouldn't hear of it. For someone as hungry to learn more as she is, she is really closed minded about this program. she gave me the impression that if i didn't train her using this program that she would keep looking until she found a trainer that would. Honestly i'm only going to be there about a month more or so, so i'm humoring her, and using it as a personal experiment for myself. let's see if this does work for her, fifteen years later. i'm sure there is something i can learn from this experience too, you know?

 Anyway, the whole p oint, why i started talking about this woman: i playfully said to her on the phone that I was abotu to pass out (meaning i was really beat, nothing more) and thought it best to go home for the day because i would not be able to do my job effectively... and she says, "What? You are about to pass out?! Why are you calling me? call 911! what is wrong?!" She takes everything so literally.... jeez. I almost lost it with her and thoguht twice before sarcastically explaining to her that i  was kidding. But then i was afraid that she would misunderstand my saying i was kidding and think i'm a lunatic, and that i like to randomly call people and tell them i'm going to pass out or something. she exasperated me over the phone, so i was glad to be able to cancel on her too, or i fear i might have been a little ghetto on her today.

 so now i'm home. sipping water, waiting for my next meal, which isn't coming quickly enough. im fantasizing about the peanut butter and jelly sandwich.

 in a little while i'll do my arms and shoulders depletion workout with my wimpy dumbells here at home - as if i'll even be able to lift them up. seriously. hahahahaha! and then i'm going to cook up some more boiled chicken and pass out. for real this time. i'm taking melatonin and calling it a day in a few hours.

 I AM NEVER EVER EVER GOING TO FUCKING DO THIS AGAIN. well, except for the week of june 25, because i'm not quitting this competition. But after that, forget it. this is not for me. The reward isn't worth the sacrifice more than once. 

 On my horizon, I see something a little more competitive and physically engaging: _obstacle courses_. At least i'm gonna give that an honest try as soon as i've taken a week off of training after my comp in june. That will be my first week off of training in over a year. I started weight training in march of last year, and did it straight march through july, 3-4 times a week. In july, hired a trainer, and did that straight 4 times a week, cardio 6 times through october, and continued that same type of schedule into december, where i switched into a total body, 3 times per week routine before falling back into four times a week in january through now. I should have taken a break somewhere in there, and never did.

 ok i am fucking rambling... it keeps my mind off of eating. sorry.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow ... you really a woman of vision Ivy.  You're not going to let this stop you from competing.   When you say you're going to do something, you mean it!  From everything you've wrote in your journals, you've done.  I can't say enough how much respect you've garnered from me (not that is means anything) but I know in today's society, many ramble on about what they want and how they will do it, very few actually follow through.  

I wish you the best in this upcoming competition.  You've worked so hard to be where you're at!  

Stephen


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> So this morning the minute i walked into the gym and realized i'd have to go up and down the stairs multiple times a day to go to the bathroom, i decided to call my afternoon/evening clients and cancel on them or reschedule them for another day next week.
> 
> I have NO ENERGY. I AM BEAT. I AM RUN DOWN. Just looking at that fucking staircase makes me want to pass out. And some of the clients I have tonight require wayyyy too much patience. Something I just don't have much of today. Thankfully everyone was undestanding and didn't have much of a problem with my last-minute cancellations.
> 
> ...



     Quit your bitching.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 13, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Wow ... you really a woman of vision Ivy.  You're not going to let this stop you from competing.  When you say you're going to do something, you mean it! From everything you've wrote in your journals, you've done. I can't say enough how much respect you've garnered from me (not that is means anything) but I know in today's society, many ramble on about what they want and how they will do it, very few actually follow through.
> 
> I wish you the best in this upcoming competition.  You've worked so hard to be where you're at!
> 
> Stephen


 Damn....

 Thanks steve. I'm flattered. 

 Honestly, I just don't know any other way. I have quit many things half way in my life, up until a certain point. But in the past few years, I have tried my best not to make excuses, which has led to me not being a quitter. Quitting isn't an option most of the time now, since I have no excuses most of the time.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 13, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Quit your bitching.


 i will quit my bitching wheni take that first bite of the PB&J on saturday.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 13, 2005)

But the real question is, what type of jelly will you use? Lol, you could even cut the bread into small pieces and use a different jam for each piece. Just a suggestion if you are indecisive.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 13, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> But the real question is, what type of jelly will you use? Lol, you could even cut the bread into small pieces and use a different jam for each piece. Just a suggestion if you are indecisive.


 no no. i am going to go to Atlanta Bread Company and order a peanut butter and jelly sandwich from their kids' menu. they have this awesome apricot or peach preserve. i can't remember now, it was so long ago the last time i had it but it was great.  

 If for whatever reason i can't make it over there, i will go to jerry's famous deli and order their pb&j instead. it's down the street from me.

 that way i don't have to buy a loaf of bread, and jars of PB and jelly which will then sit in my house and tempt me to eat up... my family doesn't have white bread, peanutbutter OR jelly so i can't go over there and pilfer through thier kitchen for this stuff....


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 13, 2005)

OMFG. i just caught a glimpse of my legs in the mirror. i am soooo bloated that my calves/knees/lower thighs are almost the same exact width. just fat tree trunks. my legs look HIDEOUS. i am going to cry now. can't wait to start dropping this water tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 13, 2005)

Just wait, you wil look DYNAMITE!!! You'll see!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Just wait, you wil look DYNAMITE!!! You'll see!!!


 I am out of faith until furhter notice. hahahaha! I need to see to believe. ya know? And right now, i see my legs are bloated and i believe that there is no way in hell that in two days my body is going to go back to what it was last week at least. i KNOW it will (it should!) but it just doesn't feel that way. it feels impossible right this second.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 13, 2005)

I understand what your sayin, but believe me, you will be just like Patrick, lookin like your both carved outta Granite!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 13, 2005)

*workout - april 13, 2005*

yeah, this one last thing before i go to bed now...

 depletion workout - arms/shoulders (couldn't finish it, was getting blurry vision and lightheadedness, so i stopped)

 Shoulder presses
 10lb/20 x 4
 RI 1:30

 Bicep Curls
 10lb/20 x 3
 RI 1:30

 Tricep OH Extensions
 10lb/20 x 3
 RI 1:30


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I understand what your sayin, but believe me, you will be just like Patrick, lookin like your both carved outta Granite!!!


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA-- if i start looking like patrick, will that make him gay? 

 ugh.. thanks michael... we'll see on saturday when i am ready for my pics, how these little ol' legs of mine look...jeez even my toes feel swollen.

 Good night, mike (and everyone else!)


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 13, 2005)

Nite Ivy, take care!!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OMFG. i just caught a glimpse of my legs in the mirror. i am soooo bloated that my calves/knees/lower thighs are almost the same exact width. just fat tree trunks. my legs look HIDEOUS. i am going to cry now. can't wait to start dropping this water tomorrow.


Send me a pic please and NO, I am not kidding.  I want to see how much water you are retaining to see if you may need to cut sodium a day earlier or not during the real prep week.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 14, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Send me a pic please and NO, I am not kidding. I want to see how much water you are retaining to see if you may need to cut sodium a day earlier or not during the real prep week.


 woops. i was dead asleep when you made this request. just woke up. lemme take a look-see and see if they still look like that this morning....


 .... nope. they are much better this morning. my knee area last night though. wow. it was disgusting. at least today you can tell where my calf starts, and where my thigh starts. i also weigh like 5 pounds less this morning. wtf. maybe because i actually slept like 9 hours for a change... ??


----------



## Velvet (Apr 14, 2005)

Morning sweetie, just one thing  ...YOU GO GIRL!!!! You are amazing in your resolve and dedication...you are my hero   Hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> woops. i was dead asleep when you made this request. just woke up. lemme take a look-see and see if they still look like that this morning....
> 
> 
> .... nope. they are much better this morning. my knee area last night though. wow. it was disgusting. at least today you can tell where my calf starts, and where my thigh starts. i also weigh like 5 pounds less this morning. wtf. maybe because i actually slept like 9 hours for a change... ??


Ok, well send me a pic anyway once you see this.  I want to see what you look like now with all the water..............Oh and get ready to pee..............ALOT


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2005)

hang in there girlie - you're doing great 

wish i'd had jodi around when i did my one (and only) contest.  i freaking woke up bloated like you mentioned the day of the damn show   i didn't know a thing about sodium loading/dropping and i did the carb deplete/load for the first time the week before my show.  you're working damn hard and you've got the best people in your corner.  i know you're going to be pleased with the outcome.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2005)

Just talked to her.  She said she feels much better today than yesterday (probably becuase she is dropping water).  She is peeing a ton. Also, she said the smarties post workout today made her veiny as hell.  I love smarties, LOL.  Actually, I think my best ever dextrose concotion was Optimum Chocolate whey mixed with 4 pixie sticks....mmmmmmm, pixie sticks.  Maybe I will use those instead of smarties this year.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2005)

mmm...smarties are good things!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2005)

I bet she loved the sugar rush too.   

I know when I ate them, I had no issues gobbling them down FAST 

Funky, can you give her my # and have her call me.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 14, 2005)

velvet said:
			
		

> Morning sweetie, just one thing ...YOU GO GIRL!!!! You are amazing in your resolve and dedication...you are my hero   Hope you have a wonderful day


 You're alive!!!   thank you chickie. I love all the support and encouragement everyone is always throwing my way here. i love you guys.



			
				jodi said:
			
		

> Ok, well send me a pic anyway once you see this. I want to see what you look like now with all the water..............Oh and get ready to pee..............ALOT


 i will send you one before i go to bed tonight. also, i am not peeing nearly as much as i thought i would be, though it is a lot. is that wrong? i am doing everything just as you said. diuretics, potassium, water, etc...




			
				nikegurl said:
			
		

> hang in there girlie - you're doing great
> 
> wish i'd had jodi around when i did my one (and only) contest. i freaking woke up bloated like you mentioned the day of the damn show  i didn't know a thing about sodium loading/dropping and i did the carb deplete/load for the first time the week before my show. you're working damn hard and you've got the best people in your corner. i know you're going to be pleased with the outcome.


 OMG! you were bloated the day of your show???  did you still go on stage?

 and thank you of course, for the kind words and the encouragement.  it means a lot coming from one of the BBB's!!! 



			
				jodie said:
			
		

>


 yeah. really funny. ha. ha. ha. 



			
				jodi said:
			
		

> I bet she loved the sugar rush too.
> 
> I know when I ate them, I had no issues gobbling them down FAST
> 
> Funky, can you give her my # and have her call me.


 i don't know if i felt a sugar rush, per se. i felt my skin get really tight, especially around my biceps and calves. and i got REALLY veiny. even little veins on the inside of my forearms, which i'd never seen stick out like that before. i mean TINY ones. everything.... i am still squishy in the midsection though...

 and yeah i ate those smarties in like two breaths. hahahhahahaah! and the whole time, i was feeling super b ad about it. like wondering, 'i hope jodi got this right... man what if i eat these and blow up like a balloon... or what if it's too much sugar and i pass out or something..." hahahahahaha! but then i sat and waited and nothing. except that about my skin feeling tight. later when i was with a client (abotu 20 minutes later) was when i noticed all the veins. it was CRAZY!

 and by the way i don't have your number still. someone didn't give it to me  I will email you mine.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2005)

How much water are you drinking?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2005)

I think she went to bed already Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2005)

This freaking time change shit drive me nut   AZ doesn't change times so half the year we are on PST (right now) the other half we are on MST.  So damn annoying.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2005)

I sowwy.  SHe said she was tired.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2005)

I just called her and woke her up   I had to talk to her though to change some things.  I was worried


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2005)

wise decisison.    I'm sure she didn't mind.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2005)

Final week she's going drop sodium a day sooner.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2005)

It's all new, so she'll stress.  Iyonne....You'll be fine!!!


psstt...Jodi..I liked my food tonight.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow, that was a lot of posts in the last few days.  Cant really say anything that hasnt been said already.. But your doing great, and I envy you seeing your vascularity


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wow, that was a lot of posts in the last few days. Cant really say anything that hasnt been said already.. But your doing great, and I envy you seeing your vascularity


 Eh... i'm not big on the whle vascularity thing. it looks gross to me to some extent. hahahaha but thanks. 



			
				jodi said:
			
		

> I just called her and woke her up   I had to talk to her though to change some things.  I was worried


 Haha, that's ok.  I really appreciated that phone call. Check your emails. i sent you a bunch of replies this morning. THANK YOU!

 And jodie, thanks to you, too


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2005)

Helllllllllo darling! I just love visiting in here, you always seem to make me laugh!  What a hoot in here 

You are doing a fantastic job-have you ever really realized how far you have came? Think about it. You deserve an award


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 15, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Helllllllllo darling! I just love visiting in here, you always seem to make me laugh!  What a hoot in here
> 
> You are doing a fantastic job-have you ever really realized how far you have came? Think about it. You deserve an award


 HI JILL! 

 thank you! hahahah i'm here to learn, teach and of course, amuse everybody whether on purpose or at my expense half the time  what can i say.

 and no, i never really think about how far i've come, because i'm always too concerned with how far i have yet to go.  the plight of the perfectionist i guess.  but thank you... i know it's been a big deal in some way, everything i've done the past year, i just never think about it that way. 

 how are things with you???


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2005)

GG...how are you looking today?  any better?


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 15, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> GG...how are you looking today? any better?


hi jodie... looking a bit better today yes. and feeling better, though quite tired/exhausted. 

i am peeing a lot more today than yesterday. and this morning i woke up and was at 101.5 (yesterday before bed i was at 105 or 106 and the day before at 110.5). 

My legs are a bit achy, and i keep getting minor cramps on my calves and biceps despite all the potassium i'm taking so i doubled up as of 10 this morning...

Thankfully my 630 cancelled so i will get to go home at 5 today since ihave no other clients this after noon after that one. i was going ot stick around for the 630 and now don't have to!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2005)

Keep up with your potassium.  Do you have any cal/mag?

So peeing ALOT more or just a little more?


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 15, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Keep up with your potassium. Do you have any cal/mag?
> 
> So peeing ALOT more or just a little more?


i am taking 2 potassium caps per hour instead of 1. i do have cal/mag but at home not here with me. should i stop at the store and get some or just wait until i get home? is it imperative that i add this as soon as possible?

peeing - i would say a little more, not a lot more. i haven't been counting but i know i've had to empty out ye olde bladder a few more times today by noon than yesterday... i have about 3 L of water left to consume by 6 pm today... yikes!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2005)

3PM not 6 

Just take cal/mag when you get home.  Take 2G of calcium today, tomorrow and sunday.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2005)

3L isn't that much.  I can suck that down in one hour easily.

Sounds like things are getting better.  Just follow exactly what Jodi says!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 15, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 3PM not 6
> 
> Just take cal/mag when you get home. Take 2G of calcium today, tomorrow and sunday.


..
ah fuck. that's right. 3 pm. there is no way i'm going to be able to down another 3L of water by 3 pm. 1.5, maybe 2 at most but 3-- not likely. that will be a total of 4.5. hope that's ok.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2005)

You better start drinking that water GG.  Its important to get it all in.  Do you have a water bottle sitting with you?  Take it everywhere you go.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2005)

Please chug chug chug............You need at least 5L


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 15, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Please chug chug chug............You need at least 5L


.....sigh....


ok. 


i will try to do this.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2005)

It's *more *important now to get that water in than any other time.  Please get it in


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2005)

Jodi...walmart has those cute lil squeeze bottles that come in a Litre size...I'll mail her one.    Its got a straw in it and everything.  When it gets half empty, just refill with the bottle water, etc..


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2005)

hey...I have a funny thought!   Think of Patrick with the Granny Cart toting jugs of bottled water!     

This would be GG   to make him get it all home!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2005)

Granny Cart


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

quit you two.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2005)

ahh...Patrick.  Let us have some fun. You know you LOVE it.  LOL


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> ahh...Patrick.  Let us have some fun. You know you LOVE it.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2005)

here.....I got one for ya!!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2005)

Ivonne - Before you crash tonight (which I know you will do  )  Please send me another set of pics.  I know, I'm a pain in the ass


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 15, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> It's *more *important now to get that water in than any other time.  Please get it in


 well i got in all the water. nothign to worry about. all done as of 3 pm today.

 taking the potassium without water wasn't so bad so far, but the diuretics TASTE LIKE ASSSSSSS and get stuck in my throat, no less. Ugh!

 hahahahah!

 i am happy to report that i'm looking mighty nice though!  can't wait to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 15, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ivonne - Before you crash tonight (which I know you will do  )  Please send me another set of pics.  I know, I'm a pain in the ass


 HAHAHAHA! No need to ask. i just walked in the door and was going to take a set of pics for ya anyway, because i want you to have something to compare to earlier today and tomorrow's!

 will send you some in about an hour. 

 Thanks!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2005)

Pics are looking good   Can't wait to see tomorrows.  

Actually, I just like you to send me them so I can keep adding to my Ivonne in Thong collection   

Keep it up you are almost there and you are doing great!

Remember no water til late afternoon


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2005)

I want to see.    purty please.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

i have the better ones.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

oh and click our sigs to look at the t-shirts!!

I prefer the onesie myself.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I want to see.    purty please.


I would love to share  

j/k I can't do that.  She will share I'm sure.  She's going to look great tomorrow


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2005)

Are the shirts for real?  If so, I want to get one.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2005)

I want the carb depleted bitch one


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2005)

I have paypal and cash.  LOL


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Are the shirts for real?  If so, I want to get one.




yea they are for real.  the one she made me isn't up yet "get out the duct tape I'm ripped again".  But, they are for real, that is her graffic design background coming through.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2005)

Umm...where the hell do we pay?  LOL  I'm serious.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Umm...where the hell do we pay?  LOL  I'm serious.



click on the shirt you want and it takes you to a page for that shirt that allows you to add it to your cart.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

I want to get an I don't want to get to bulky in a medium and wear it around town.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

you may have to wait to ask her though as this just went up so I am not sure if she is ready for business....lol.

I just got pumped up about it because i think they are funny as hell.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2005)

Patrick!!  Jodi and I do not want to wait.  geesh.   LOL


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

GOD...women are so impatient.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes...just us carb depleted ones.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Yes...just us carb depleted ones.



I want candy.  

I had such a bad craving for butterscotch today.  I can't remeber the last time I have ever eaten it and it isn't even my favorite candy to eay??  Not even close!!  Just craved it terribly.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2005)

hush and go eat your damn smarties.  LOL


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> hush and go eat your damn smarties.  LOL




I don't get smarties for 6 more weeks.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

not funny


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2005)

is too.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 15, 2005)

Cool shirts.   What about one that said "fish oil burps are sexy?" Just an idea.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh and click our sigs to look at the t-shirts!!
> 
> I prefer the onesie myself.


LOL - I love them!!! I want one of each (even the kiddie shirt)!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2005)

You all are AWESOME. i just woke up and i'm kinda hungry (understatement, really!), and am nto going to go back and answer every post individually but to address everything that was whored in here last night:

 yes the shirts are up for sale already, just click and add to cart, etc. i will add more and play with the design of the site as i get time. it was just some inspiration that struck me so i went on and did it. i also want to add different styles with each caption, so that you're not stuck having to get one of that style there now, if you want, say, a tank top instead. i just like those t-shirts best. they are super comfortable for the gym 

 denise - i like that one about the fish oil burps! may i use that or something like it? pretty please? Any ideas for new shirts would be totally welcome! i can't pay royalties cause i don't have any money to do that, but  i will give you a thanks and a smile! 

 omfg i weigh 100lb today. hahahahah! ok jodi i am taking some pics this morning in a thong just for you, then after some food, before the pbj and then after the pbj, but before the water and then after the water. yes?

 i am scarfing down these smarties like nobody's business. hahahahaha!

 and the pbj sandwich is in my fridge, waiting for me.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2005)

my waist is 25.5" this morning. i haven't been under 26" since like 9th grade! hahahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2005)

*Broccoli Flan?*

This cannot possibly be tasty.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2005)

It is almost time for my *peanut butter and jelly sandwich. *

 Oh, motherfuckin' _boy_!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 16, 2005)

Hello Ivy, hows it goin? The shirts are GREAT!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Ivy, hows it goin? The shirts are GREAT!!!


 Thanks, Michael! Going great today, so far. about to eat my sandwich at 1 pm 

 As for the shirts - yeah. i decided to stop _saying_ i was going to make a t-shirt out of stuff i say or hear... And cafepress makes it so easy to put anything on a shirt, that i couldn't resist. i was making these by hand before, for myself, for friends, for patrick. But this is so much easier (and cheaper!)

 I hope everyone likes them I have a ton of other ideas. just gotta find the time to sit still and do them up in illustrator.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 16, 2005)

How about "Got Muscles"? instead of "Got Milk"?


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2005)

I love those shirts!!!! Very cute!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

>


 check your email, monkey.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2005)

i saw it monkey


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2005)

You look great   I'm proud of you   As I said in my email, it was a succesful trial run and you are not holding NEARLY as much water as speculated.  Next time the 2 weeks ramp up to 6G and no more than that and cut water 1 day soon.  I want the 3 of us to discuss this coming week though.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You look great   I'm proud of you  As I said in my email, it was a succesful trial run and you are not holding NEARLY as much water as speculated. Next time the 2 weeks ramp up to 6G and no more than that and cut water 1 day soon. I want the 3 of us to discuss this coming week though.


 THANK YOU jodi (more than anything, thank you for putting up with the whining --- OOoooh the whining, jesus).

 Let me know when you have time for the three of us to talk.

 ----------------------

 unrelated to any of this: my neighbor is having sex with some random woman next door. this has been going on ALL DAY.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> THANK YOU jodi (more than anything, thank you for putting up with the whining --- OOoooh the whining, jesus).
> 
> Let me know when you have time for the three of us to talk.
> 
> ...




hey what about me putting up with the whining??


your neighbor is so cool!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 16, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> denise - i like that one about the fish oil burps! may i use that or something like it? pretty please? Any ideas for new shirts would be totally welcome! i can't pay royalties cause i don't have any money to do that, but  i will give you a thanks and a smile!
> QUOTE]
> Go ahead. If I don't get royalties, can I at least get a free shirt then? Purty puhleeeze?


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> GoalGetter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh, and how about something like "Eat, sleep, train/lift. Repeat."

That could be for men and women.

Will work for....something like protein powder.
The gym is my temple, weights are....
I brake for....


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2005)

how about..

front side says:

"two chocies for dessert....Cake or Cock."

back side says

"and we're all out of Cake"


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how about..
> 
> front side says:
> 
> ...


 ok i almost shot gatorade out my nose.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2005)

It won't let me order.   

pics pics pics...


I pulled the cabr depleted bitch on MOm while shopping today.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2005)

GG have you ever thought of selling your merchandise on ebay?


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> It won't let me order.
> 
> pics pics pics...
> 
> ...


 what do you mean it won't let you order?! it's cafe press. it should work! I just ordered some shirts off of it myself. 

 wanna try again?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2005)

Umm...I figured it out.  I have to have an account.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> GG have you ever thought of selling your merchandise on ebay?


 i have but i don't feel like doing all the creating/packing/shipping crap myself. it is time consuming. i used to sell a lot of stuff on ebay a while back. and i used to set up and manage ebay auctions for some of my clients on a regular basis. hated it.

 Sweaty T-Shirt is just something i am doing for fun and a little extra cash while i'm at it, so CafePress works great for me in that case - the shirts are there, all i have to do is come up with the design and set up my website, and they take care of the rest. 

 I will probably end up selling SOME stuff on ebay in the next few weeks, but not t-shirts. Just stuff i need to pass on to new owners because I am simplifying.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Umm...I figured it out.  I have to have an account.


 you do? oh. ok. i sent you a $5 off coupon. hope you got it.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i have but i don't feel like doing all the creating/packing/shipping crap myself. it is time consuming. i used to sell a lot of stuff on ebay a while back. and i used to set up and manage ebay auctions for some of my clients on a regular basis. hated it.
> 
> Sweaty T-Shirt is just something i am doing for fun and a little extra cash while i'm at it, so CafePress works great for me in that case - the shirts are there, all i have to do is come up with the design and set up my website, and they take care of the rest.
> 
> I will probably end up selling SOME stuff on ebay in the next few weeks, but not t-shirts. Just stuff i need to pass on to new owners because I am simplifying.


I know what you mean, although the money is good it's a pain to package all the stuff. Plus some customers can get rude.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, although the money is good it's a pain to package all the stuff. Plus some customers can get rude.


 not to mention how much it sucks when you underestimate the shipping and end up losing money (which has happened to me before because i'm too nice).


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2005)

awww man. i'm so unoriginal. _of course_ i'd seen something like this before 
http://www.cafepress.com/bbuniv.10702796 

 ah well...


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2005)

Psst...shoot for the ladies appeal not the men.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> not to mention how much it sucks when you underestimate the shipping and end up losing money (which has happened to me before because i'm too nice).


LOL, same here. Some of them do not even appreciate the mistakes you make.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 16, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Oh, and how about something like "Eat, sleep, train/lift. Repeat."


 that one has been done -- took me a while to find it but i knew i'd seen it.


> That could be for men and women.
> 
> Will work for....something like protein powder.
> The gym is my temple, weights are....
> I brake for....


 predictable.  hahahaha! But thanks for the ideas! keep 'em comin'. i like the fish oil one. i may play with that one a bit.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 16, 2005)

Ya, I sorta had a feeling that I'd seen it somewhere before.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 17, 2005)

*Food - April 17, 2005*

Well, back to the same ol' same ol' - 1400-1430 calories, 50/30/20.

 Today's meals:

 1
 4 egg whites
 1/3 cup oats
 1/2 tbsp cocoa (made a big chocolate pancake)
 1/4 cup berries
 2 fish oils

 2
 3.5 oz. chicken breast
 romaine
 1 tsp flax

 3
 4 oz. ex lean ground turkey
 1/2 cup brown rice
 1 oz. apple slices
 romaine
 2 fish oils

 4 
 same as 2

 5
 4 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
 3.5 oz sweet potato
 2 fish oils
 romaine

 6 
 same as 2 and 4 (if i'm up late enough to eat it)

 Totals
 Calories 1311 (no pwo shake today, so my cals are always off on sun and wed)
 P 180 (55%)
 C 72 (22%) (no pwo, etc. etc.)
 F 34 (23%)


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 17, 2005)

Also, i am fucking starving for some reason, even though i'm eating more already. I just want to break into my later meals and eat them all at once. This is pathetic. i was just fine before this trial week. I was even sortof enjoying the whole dieting process. I was solid. but now... wow. STAR-VING!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 17, 2005)

Killer shirts!


----------



## Jill (Apr 17, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Also, i am fucking starving for some reason, even though i'm eating more already. I just want to break into my later meals and eat them all at once. This is pathetic. i was just fine before this trial week. I was even sortof enjoying the whole dieting process. I was solid. but now... wow. STAR-VING!


I feel like that some days too-some times I sware I could eat all 5 or 6 of my meals at once


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 17, 2005)

ok you know what, people of IM? I am going to have to take down those pictures of the peanut butter and jelly sandwich from the gallery.

 Every time i go in there and see them i get nasty horrible cravings for another PB&J all over again.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 17, 2005)

GG...your shirts are awsome!!!!....do you have one anywhere that has the "slogan" on it?? I'd like one that says "the sweaty t-shirt...because some of us dont' where makeup to the gym"...any chance of one coming soon?? pretty please???? BILLIE


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 17, 2005)

I don't understand the big deal with the t-shirts. You simply write a phrase in basic arial text on a t-shirt and cafepress does everything for you? Thats sweet, I might have to get into the business.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 17, 2005)

Wow thanks GG.  Hopefully I can promote this at my school and make some cash.  Awesome.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 18, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> GG...your shirts are awsome!!!!....do you have one anywhere that has the "slogan" on it?? I'd like one that says "the sweaty t-shirt...because some of us dont' where makeup to the gym"...any chance of one coming soon?? pretty please???? BILLIE


 Yeah, I'll make one. I was thinking of doing that. just a plain t-shirt with the logo/slogan, but i've been lazy to get to it. i have a few more to put up.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 18, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I don't understand the big deal with the t-shirts. You simply write a phrase in basic arial text on a t-shirt and cafepress does everything for you? Thats sweet, I might have to get into the business.


 Yeah i was making them by hand with iron on transfers and my computer, but it is too expensive to do one by one, buy shirts, buy transfer, buy ink, etc...

 this way, cafepress takes care of everything, including the shipping and customer service. and my profit is just about the same as if i'd be doing them at home because i was doing such a small amount of them and spending such a disporportionate amount on materials for them.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 18, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Wow thanks GG.  Hopefully I can promote this at my school and make some cash.  Awesome.


 uh. you're welcome. i'm not sure what you mean by promote "this" - you mean my shirts? or your own? you are not making any cash by promoting mine, so i hope you mean making your own!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2005)

I put a link on another board I am on.  

otta help ya out!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2005)

Ivonne.....we need this one as well... 

Do Not Disturb-The Bitch is Lifting


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 18, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> uh. you're welcome. i'm not sure what you mean by promote "this" - you mean my shirts? or your own? you are not making any cash by promoting mine, so i hope you mean making your own!


I guess i'll promote the both of us.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 18, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Do Not Disturb-The Bitch is Lifting


  
I seriously despise when I'm in the middle of a lift and someone would ask, do you mind if I work in with you?
What part about I'm in the middle of my set, trying to concentrate do you not understand you Moron!!!

Hows it goin Ivy, your almost there!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 18, 2005)

I absolutely love that suggestion jodie. One do not disturb shirt comign right up (well not RIGHT up, but soon! hahahaha!)

 speaking of being disturbed while lifting. i was working out today and the same stupid female trainer who ALWAYS interrupts me, did it again today. She walks by in the middle of my split squats, where i'm trying to focus with all these morons having a retarded guy conversation at the other squat rack next to me, and she makes this big, goofy "strong man" pose at me, like implying that i am strong and whatever... and then in spanish says something like, "little girl, your size is so deceiving..." and i know she means well and is probably thinking she is lending me support or encouragement. but there is a reason i work out alone and refuse a spotter whenever possible. i don't like people talking to me, or "pushing me on" or "encouraging me" when i'm doing my shit. ESPECIALLY when i have the equivalent of my own bodyweight on my back. I didn't mean to but i shot her a dirty fucking look in the mirror... then i felt bad.

  anyway....


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I seriously despise when I'm in the middle of a lift and someone would ask, do you mind if I work in with you?
> What part about I'm in the middle of my set, trying to concentrate do you not understand you Moron!!!
> 
> Hows it goin Ivy, your almost there!!!


 almost there? not quite yet my friend! 9.75 weeks to go! hahahaha! Almost, almost, almost there. 

 It's going ok. The PB&J screwed me up a bit, in terms of cravings. Now i have been craving, peanut butter, sweets, and bad food in general since saturday. i knew this would happen. So i got some jones cream soda, and some sugar free gum, and more tea. always more tea. dammit. i am all tea'd out. I want a big fucking slice of cake and a handful (no, TWO handfuls) of cookies. A few more days of not giving in, and i know the cravings will go away, but oh my god these transition days SUCK ASS.

 So, um. yeah. that's how it's going! Thanks for asking! how goes it with YOU? hahahahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 18, 2005)

*Workout - April 18, 2005*

*Legs - focus on quads*

_Split Squats_
 RI 60
 105/6 (bad form, had to go lower on the weight)
 95/7 x 3 

 notes: better with the form when i lowered the weight. tried to go for 8 reps each set, but just couldn't. I feel safer with dumbells, just can't go very heavy because of my pussy-ass grip issues, so barbell it is.

_Leg Press_
 RI 45
 200/8 x 4

 notes: set 1: feet neutral/shoulder width apart, set 2: feet together, set 3: feet wide (my left hip joint hurt a bit here - wtf!), set 4: same as set 1

_Step Ups with Kick Back (hold for 2 sec) on Freemotion machine_
 RI 30 after both legs go through a set
 25/10 x 2 (each leg)
 30/10 x 1 (each leg)

_Standing Calf Raises_
 RI 30
 200/12 x 3

*Abs*

 decline crunches - 30
 decline curl ups, slow - 10 (HOLY CRAP THAT BURNED)
 decline leg/hip raises - 25
 decline leg raise off the edge of the bench, slow - 30
 nautilus crunches - 50lb/15 x 2, 60lb/15 x 1
 leg raises with physioball held between my feet, not touching ground - 20
 prone knee-ins on physioball - 15 x 2

 notes: i don't know what the hell happened to me, but i did a lot more abs today than i usually do. on another note, i didn't practice my posing, nor did i stretch today. bad girl, gg. baaaad girl.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2005)

Step away from the cookies!!  and other bad foods! 

sf jello to snack on.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2005)

So I went to the health food store the other day and one of the things I picked up was quinoa based on how much you said you liked it Ivonne.  Well, I made some tonight.  It tastes like turnip


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> So I went to the health food store the other day and one of the things I picked up was quinoa based on how much you said you liked it Ivonne. Well, I made some tonight. It tastes like turnip


 are you SERIOUS?!

 it should look like couscous that is falling apart and shoudl taste similar to couscous/brown rice!!! TURNIP???? WTF?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

i love quinoa.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i love quinoa.


 yeah how could one not like quinoa. i am not sure what went wrong with jodi's quinoa. 

 TURNIP?!!?!?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

lmao....what the hell does turnip taste like?  if it tastes like quinoa then i love it too!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> are you SERIOUS?!
> 
> it should look like couscous that is falling apart and shoudl taste similar to couscous/brown rice!!! TURNIP???? WTF?


I love couscous and this stuff tastes nothing like couscous.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I love couscous and this stuff tastes nothing like couscous.


I am wondering what kind of quinoa you bought (i dont even know if there is more than one kind?), or how you cooked it.

It really isn't bad tasting at all. It is like rice/couscous. REALLY. I'm intrigued.

Either way, sorry you didn't like it


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

she doesn't know what she is talking about.....


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2005)

Don't be sorry.  I just cooked it exactly like brown rice


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Don't be sorry.  I just cooked it exactly like brown rice




in a steamer??


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2005)

No, I do the old fashioned way, boiling water


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

huh, it should have come out pretty good then?


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 19, 2005)

*Workout - April 19, 2005*

Upper - Chest/Back

Chinups
bw/6
bw/5
bw/4

Pushups ("Boy" pushups of course)
bw/15 x 3 (barely on last set)

RI 60 for both

DB Bench Press
RI60
25/8 x 4

notes: i may go up to 30 next time

BO BB Row
RI 45
50/8
60/8 x 3

notes: i think i will hit 70lb next time

Cable Crossovers
RI 30
30/12 x 3

WG Pulldowns
RI 30
60/12 x 2
70/12

Rowing Sprints
total workout time about 20:30
6-7 300m sprints, with 60-90 sec RI.

stretching

no posing practice

oh and i spilled half my PWO shake all over myself and the smoothie bar counter  we all had a good laugh.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

why not do pushups at the end and save your power for the DB bench press?  Also, bench before pull ups so you don't fatigue your lats and then you can bench more.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why not do pushups at the end and save your power for the DB bench press? Also, bench before pull ups so you don't fatigue your lats and then you can bench more.


I wrote it out that way, but then when i was going to start, i remembered last time i left my bodyweight stuff for last and did miserably, and i really really wanted to do more than one pullup and 2 pushups today. so i said fuck it and hit those first so that i would be happy for the rest of the day.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

yeah, I would do the pull ups second, after the DB bench and leave the push ups till the end though.  just me.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, I would do the pull ups second, after the DB bench and leave the push ups till the end though. just me.


I will use common sense some other time. today it was about ego. 1 pullup makes me feel like shit.

for some reason it is very important to me to be able to do stuff with my own body, especially considering that i'm about to start training for obstacle courses and such. It makes sense to weight train for strenght and stuff, but it makes me happy to know that i can pull my own body weight like USING my body, not necessarily putting 100 lb on a pulldown machine or benching 100 pounds (not that i can, yet!). 

Overhand grip pull ups will be added to my workouts soon, even if i start with just the puny 1 rep.

This saturday - monkey bars! And i think I found a park that has a rope wall! I have to see it myself to believe it but i read about it online. We'll see. Even if it's just little by little until after my comp, I want to start doing this kind of stuff since now.

I have to figure out how to start practicing some agility drills (for the rope grids, hurdles, stuff like that).


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

your pull ups wont be that inhibited by three sets of DB bench though.  that is what I was trying to say.  you jsut want that lat power for pressing and then you will/still should be able to pull up as much as usual.  it is just harder after the entire workout to do it.

also, we have a speed latter at the gym and I have a whole video you can watch on different drills to do with it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> your pull ups wont be that inhibited by three sets of DB bench though. that is what I was trying to say. you jsut want that lat power for pressing and then you will/still should be able to pull up as much as usual. it is just harder after the entire workout to do it.
> 
> also, we have a speed latter at the gym and I have a whole video you can watch on different drills to do with it.


speed ladder????


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

i mean agility ladder.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I will use common sense some other time. today it was about ego. 1 pullup makes me feel like shit.
> 
> for some reason it is very important to me to be able to do stuff with my own body, especially considering that i'm about to start training for obstacle courses and such. It makes sense to weight train for strenght and stuff, but it makes me happy to know that i can pull my own body weight like USING my body, not necessarily putting 100 lb on a pulldown machine or benching 100 pounds (not that i can, yet!).
> 
> ...



I do the same thing Ivonne.  I always do my pullups first to make me feel good.  Typically I can do 8 with my bw but if I wait til the end of my workout I can barely make 2 or 3 and it makes me feel like shit.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I do the same thing Ivonne. I always do my pullups first to make me feel good. Typically I can do 8 with my bw but if I wait til the end of my workout I can barely make 2 or 3 and it makes me feel like shit.


THanks jodi.  See, P? It is psychologically necessary for some of us! hahaha! Glad to see i'm not alone in this.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 19, 2005)

*Food - April 19, 2005*

M1

 1 scoop ON 100% whey
 2 fish oils
 1/3 cup berries
 1/3 cup oatmeal

 M2 - PWO

 1 scoop ON 100% whey
 1/2 cup oatmeal

 M3

 3.5 oz. chicken breast
 1 tsp flax oil
 1 cup romaine

 M4

 4 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
 3.5 oz. sweet potato
 2 fish oils

 M5 

 same as M3

 M6 

 same as M4

 Totals

 Calories: 1390
 Fat: 31 (20%)
 Carb: 101 (29%)
 Prot: 176 (51%)


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=953
Too bad the folks at bulk nutrition beat ya to the punch on this one.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 19, 2005)

*Food - April 20, 2005*

M1

 4 egg whites
 1/2 scoop ON 100% whey
 1/3 cup berries
 1/3 cup oatmeal
 2 fish oils

 M2 

 4 oz. halibut
 1 tsp EVOO
 1 cup romaine

 M3

 4 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
 1/2 cup brown rice
 1 oz. of apple
 1 fish oil

 M4

 same as M2

 M5

 4 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
 3.5 oz. sweet potato
 1 fish oil

 M6

 4 oz. ex lean ground turkey
 1 cup romaine
 7 fish oils

 Totals:
 Calories: 1308
 Fat 33 (23%)
 Carb 75 (23%)
 Prot 178 (54%)


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 19, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=953
> Too bad the folks at bulk nutrition beat ya to the punch on this one.


 AAAAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA! oh man, that is funny!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 20, 2005)

...not that it's huge news or anything, but i added some more shirts to that little capitalist experiment of mine...


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 20, 2005)

i'm with you on the order of the push ups / pull ups.  

it may not make "sense"...but i can totally relate.  i remember the day i decided to finish my chest workout with pushups.  i did 5 or 6 and layed flat on the floor.  i felt like such a weakling.  i swear i know that everyone in the gym is doing there thing and not paying attention to me but at the same time i wanted to tell people (who weren't even looking my way) that i really could do more if i did them first.  

for the record though.... i still suck at pullups no matter when i do them.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 20, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i swear i know that everyone in the gym is doing there thing and not paying attention to me but at the same time i wanted to tell people (who weren't even looking my way) that i really could do more if i did them first.


HAHAHAHAHAHA! OMG! ME TOO! THe last time, when i did them last, i barely got any decent amount, all sets were in the single digits and steadily decreasing. I wanted to stand up and announce that, "ladies and gentlemen, please, believe me... I can do like 30 pushups at a time if i haven't done bench pressing, cable flies, and skull crushers first! I swear!" and honestly it is like 6 am and there are four people in the gym, none of whom are even near me. hahahahahahahhaah!

So yeah, it's an ego thing, internally and externally. Thanks for your support!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2005)

hahhaha, you guys are so funny.  I feel the same way when I do anything at the end of my workout.  I feel kind of bad actually.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 20, 2005)

it's sweet that you call us funny instead of disturbed.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello Ivy, how are you today? I like your shirts, just might have to get me one or so!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 20, 2005)

*Food - April 21, 2005*

M1
 4 egg whites
 1/2 scoop ON 100% whey
 1/3 cup berries
 1/3 cup oatmeal
 2 fish oils

 M2 - PWO
 1 scoop ON 100% whey
 1/2 cup oatmeal

 M3
 4 oz. tuna
 1 cup romaine
 1 tsp olive oil

 M4
 4 oz. ex lean ground turkey
 1/2 cup brown rice
 1 tsp safflower mayo
 1 oz. apple

 M5 
 Same as M3

 M6
 Same as M4

 Totals:

 Calories: 1435
 Fat: 33 (20%)
 Carb: 106 (30%)
 Prot:179 (50%0


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2005)

GG: Well i just finished reading your intire journal and your doing great. You should be proud of what you have endured already!

Believe me you may hate this process now and say that your NEVER going to do this again, but when you get on stage and see how you look you will be addicted. Trust me!

I cant wait to keep seeing you rip up even more as the next few weeks go by. 
Competition prep is a mental game and its hard not to look at yourself in the mirror all the time and wonder why you arent getting leaner or look small. Like Jodi and Funky said its all in your head and you look right on target.

You have inspired me to get back on the band wagon and into competition shape again. Plus i am heading out to get some quin something or other to try.

Keep up the good work hotty!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> M4
> 4 oz. ex lean ground turkey
> 1/2 cup brown rice
> 1 tsp safflower mayo
> 1 oz. apple



hmmm...are you mixing the turkey rice and mayo together?  interesting...
i guess with 1 tsp you probably don't really notice it's there?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> hmmm...are you mixing the turkey rice and mayo together?  interesting...
> i guess with 1 tsp you probably don't really notice it's there?




i don't know if she did but I do.  For what it is worth.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 21, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> GG: Well i just finished reading your intire journal and your doing great. You should be proud of what you have endured already!
> 
> Believe me you may hate this process now and say that your NEVER going to do this again, but when you get on stage and see how you look you will be addicted. Trust me!
> 
> ...


 Thanks J'bo!  I can't believe you had that much time on your hands to read through all the whoring in this journal! hahaha! But thanks for the encouragement and for a noble attempt at keeping me motivated to push through! And good luck to you, also! As for the quinoa - i guess it's hit or miss. P and i both love it, but jodi was not too thrilled (understatement!).


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 21, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> hmmm...are you mixing the turkey rice and mayo together?  interesting...
> i guess with 1 tsp you probably don't really notice it's there?


 1 tsp is just enough fat for my macros for that meal, added up with the minimal fat fom the turkey and the rice... and  yep. i mix it all together, and since the other two amounts are so minimal too (4 oz. of turkey and 1/2 cup of rice ain't all that much), the mayo is actually pretty noticeable.  It tastes great. I prefer it when it is tuna/mayo/rice, but i screwed up when i was preparing my meals, and got stuck with turkey and rice instead.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey pretty lady, just passing through to say hello!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2005)

I bet that combo would taste great over lettuce with walden's calorie free dressing


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 21, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I bet that combo would taste great over lettuce with walden's calorie free dressing



i used to mix grilled chicken w/lettuce, brown rice and dressing.  it was a definite favorite meal.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2005)

Try mixing the safflower mayo with a bit of choptle pepper


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 21, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Try mixing the safflower mayo with a bit of choptle pepper


 i have chipotle pepper tabasco sauce... ya think?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2005)

Go for it


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 22, 2005)

*Workout - April 21, 2005*

Legs - Hamstrings

 Deadlift
 135/8 x 4
 RI 60

 at first i thought i could have pulled a little more weight, but the last set was sheer torture. Ever time i thought it would be the last rep, i pushed myself to get one more. never lost form. felt really good about it.

 SLDLs with dumbbells
 45lb dumbbells/10 x 4
 RI 60

 i could have gone a little heavier, probably. 

 Reverse Hyperextensions on Bench with 3-second pause
 bw/10 x 3
 RI 30

 Seated Calf Raises
 90/12 x 3
 RI 30

 Abs
 Crunches on ball
 bw/30 x 2

 Planks on ball (toes)
 bw/30 seconds x 2

 Knee-ins on SMALL ball (45 cm ball)
 bw/5 x 1

 had to stop abruptly because i got that sharp pain on my ab muscles again, the one that doesn't feel like the right kind of pain while working out. last time that happened it lasted for days.

 no posing practice, no stretching, but i did go get a hair cut.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 22, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i have chipotle pepper tabasco sauce... ya think?


Mmm. Try chicken, chipotle mayo or safflower mayo with some chipotle sauce, and cumin.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 22, 2005)

did the ab pain you mentioned go away?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 22, 2005)

Hello Ivy, hows the abs? Hope everything is okay!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 22, 2005)

NG, Mike: thanks for asking... yes. it did go away. until i tried to do some ab work today. halfway through a set of crunches it started hurting again. i'm sure i pulled soemthing. it's really bothersome now, like i go to demo some exercises for clients and even THAT hurts. ugh... it will go away again in a few days.

this isn't the first time. and i have no idea what it is that caused it before or this time.

so long as i don't get a little bump/hernia before my show, we are cool after that, i will get it looked at i guess if it still hurts on occasion. i don't feel anything under my skin or anything, you know? just some pain. like the kind of pain i felt on my hamstring when i pulled it last year. that's why i keep saying i think i "pulled" something.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2005)

the last time it happened, did it happen on leg day?

maybe, lay off the abs on leg day.  could be to much pressure on the core musculature.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 25, 2005)

*Workout - April 25, 2005*

*Legs - Quads*

_Squat_
*135*/6 x 4 
 RI 60

 notes: well. this sucked. it was a blow to my ego more than anything. i was squatting 165 a few weeks ago. today, i was almost buckling under 135. i am positive it has to do wtih the bad sleeping pattern i've been keeping lately. I am not sleeping much at all lately because i'm obsessed about a few things going on and they are taking up a lot of my time, as I can't seem to tear myself away from an activity or a task until i reach whatever objective or milestone it is that i've set for myself when i sit down to do them. Tonight i'm making a point to go to sleep before 10 pm. 

_Leg Press_
 210/5 x 5
 RI 60

 notes: ugh. had to drop 20lb from what i was doing earlier this year. i went up to 230 at some point. now it wouldn't budge and had to drop it. i feel soooo weak. i hate dropping my numbers.

_Step Ups on Freemotion Step-Up Platform_
 (with platform set to highest position)
 30lb/10 with each leg x 3
 RI 30

 notes: my balance was all over the place today. couldn't focus. must be the lack of sleep, of course.

_Standing Calf Raises - Nautilus_
 220/10 x 4
 RI 30

 notes: i am sick of trying to do standing calves on this machine. i am TOO FUCKING SHORT. i never get the full range of motion on the bottom of the exercise, as the weight rests before my heels can come down below the platform. 

_Calves on Leg Press, Straight legs_
 240/20 x 3
 RI 30

 notes: weird, the weight on this leg press was ridiculously light at 220. even 240 felt light.

 Abs

 ball crunches - 35
 prone knee-ins on ball - 20
 decline bench crunches - 30

 notes/question: wtf - should i be doing more for my abs? Some of the trainers at the gym (and honestly, i wouldn't listen to more than maybe two of them because these people are mostly hacks), have told me that i need to do more ab work. That the abs are a muscle like any other on the body and i should do weighted ab exercises, and also train my obliques. I argue that first of all, because i do a little bit every time i train, which is four days a week, that I don't need to do more than what i'm doing. I don't necessarily want my abs to GROW, and for them to show, i know i need to drop some more BF, which is slowly happening already. Second of all, I have been told by various people familiar with figure competitions that i shoudl NOT be doing weighted ab work or any oblique work, as I am trying to make my waist SMALLER not thicker. So what gives?  i'm totally annoyed today.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2005)

I use to do mine every day ages ago. Just basic things like crunchs on the floor, bent knee ones and stuff.  Usually 3 to 4 exercises in reps of 25 for 4 sets.  I never do weighted ab work or that thing that is amachine that you twist with your waist.  Think basic!

I always wanted abs like Janet Jackson.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 25, 2005)

Damn, sorry to hear about your hurt tummy 

Abs are 99% genetic, just like calves IMO.  Im probably at 13+% and I can see mine(partially).  Oh, and I NEVER do any ab work.. I need to start though.  Oh, and I got my shirts!!!   I need to wash them, then I'll get some pics up in my journal.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi Ivonne. 
I agree with Jake on the genetics.
I'm fortunate, I just have them - thanks Dad!
I used to train them daily, then twice a week, then I did weighted but they started making me blocky, I've done it all over the years.
Now I have trained my ass off in the past for abs but honestly when I think back to being a teenager I always had a six pack, my daughter is 8 and already her 6 pack is visible, I got my Dad's abs, my daughter has mine.
I haven't trained abs in ages, barely at all in the past six months but they are always visible.
I also know girls who bust their booties trying to get a six back but to no avail.
Not saying you can't get them just that some of us have an easier time of it, can I make you a trade off I want to borrow your legs for the BC's and you can have my contest 6 pack???!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2005)

> Squat
> 135/6 x 4
> RI 60
> 
> notes: well. this sucked. it was a blow to my ego more than anything. i was squatting 165 a few weeks ago. today, i was almost buckling under 135. i am positive it has to do wtih the bad sleeping pattern i've been keeping lately. I am not sleeping much at all lately because i'm obsessed about a few things going on and they are taking up a lot of my time, as I can't seem to tear myself away from an activity or a task until i reach whatever objective or milestone it is that i've set for myself when i sit down to do them. Tonight i'm making a point to go to sleep before 10 pm.





couple ideas:

1) you are tired.  no matter what, if you don't sleep and are tired you can't lift your best.

2) you are dieting so your energy is not what it used to be.  but, you shouldn't be really losing strength until the last final weeks when you stop pushing it to prevent injury.

couple things to try:

1) lower the volume so that you have better recovery.  you did 12 sets for legs not counting calves and you are going to train them again on thurs??  most people do 12 sets per body part when they train them once a week!!  I am lucky to do 9 sets right now for legs and I train them twice a week too.

2) increase your rest on you main lift.  if you want to preserve your strength you need to give yourself a break!!  you can't go full blast if you aren't eating.  once you get your calorie intake back to maintenace or above you can be an animal again.  right now.  Give yourself more rest and try and make some really good reps.  On your aux. lifts you can do shorter rest intervals.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 26, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Ivonne.
> I agree with Jake on the genetics.
> I'm fortunate, I just have them - thanks Dad!
> I used to train them daily, then twice a week, then I did weighted but they started making me blocky, I've done it all over the years.
> ...


  I'm built just like my dad, from carrying any excess weight in the lower back and abs, to having naturally muscular calves. I don't necessarily have a six pack, but I've gotten lean enough to where my abs are clearly defined (which I'd never thought my "buddha belly" could turn into   ). Just gotta make the best with what ya got.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello Ivy!!! I hope your feelin better now, if not maybe this will help...


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Ivy!!! I hope your feelin better now, if not maybe this will help...


 Awww, thanks michael. 

 Yah, i'm alright. i tried to sleep in this morning but my neighbor decided to move furniture at 7 am. so i couldn't sleep in much. Bastard. I didn't have to be at work until 3, so i made good use of the morning. Bought a domain name for my t-shirts, thought of some more stuff to do, and then worked out (better workout than yesterday, but still not feeling it...).

 one more week of hectic schedule until i get some rest next week. thankfully.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 26, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I'm built just like my dad, from carrying any excess weight in the lower back and abs, to having naturally muscular calves. I don't necessarily have a six pack, but I've gotten lean enough to where my abs are clearly defined (which I'd never thought my "buddha belly" could turn into   ). Just gotta make the best with what ya got.


 i am not sure that you guys understood what i was saying. i wsan't saying if i should do more ab work to try to get my abs to show, as i know that it has to do more with leanness than anything else (well, and yeah, genetics). What i was asking was if you all think that what i do is ENOUGH for what i'm working toward (The figure comp), because some people at my gym keep telling me that i'm not doing enough. I honestly think that i am, but i have been wrong about things before, that is why i'm checking with other people for your thoughts on this issue...

 And Kerry - hell yeah i'd trade ya my legs for  your abs for a day! So long as i get them back in time for my comp!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> couple ideas:
> 
> 1) you are tired.  no matter what, if you don't sleep and are tired you can't lift your best.


 Working on it. Really, I am. 


> 2) you are dieting so your energy is not what it used to be. but, you shouldn't be really losing strength until the last final weeks when you stop pushing it to prevent injury.


 The diet is fine. it is the sleep issue. I know it.



> couple things to try:
> 
> 1) lower the volume so that you have better recovery. you did 12 sets for legs not counting calves and you are going to train them again on thurs?? most people do 12 sets per body part when they train them once a week!! I am lucky to do 9 sets right now for legs and I train them twice a week too.


 If i lower the volume, I feel that I am slacking or doing a half-assed workout. I know that is not the case, as i can increase the intensity, play wiht tempo, etc. But if i do LESS, then i feel unmotivated. 



> 2) increase your rest on you main lift. if you want to preserve your strength you need to give yourself a break!! you can't go full blast if you aren't eating. once you get your calorie intake back to maintenace or above you can be an animal again. right now. Give yourself more rest and try and make some really good reps. On your aux. lifts you can do shorter rest intervals.


 A minute is not long enough on my  main lifts?! A minute feels like a lifetime, except that time i did the 20-rep squats hahahahah a minute felt like a blink.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2005)

1) lower volume is does not mean slacking at all.  lift smarter not longer.

2) 90-120sec would be better.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 1) lower volume is does not mean slacking at all.  lift smarter not longer.
> 
> 2) 90-120sec would be better.


 oh i know ti doesn't MEAN slacking, it just feels that way.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> oh i know ti doesn't MEAN slacking, it just feels that way.




sometimes I feel that way too.  until i wake up sore as shit and then get stronger and grow.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i am not sure that you guys understood what i was saying. i wsan't saying if i should do more ab work to try to get my abs to show, as i know that it has to do more with leanness than anything else (well, and yeah, genetics). What i was asking was if you all think that what i do is ENOUGH for what i'm working toward (The figure comp), because some people at my gym keep telling me that i'm not doing enough. I honestly think that i am, but i have been wrong about things before, that is why i'm checking with other people for your thoughts on this issue...



So what exactly are they getting at?  If they arent telling you to build your abs, then what?  Please dont tell me that they think you can spot reduce fat lol


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2005)

if you squat, deadlift, overhead press you wont need to do insane amounts of abs.  just a few moves 1-2times a week to keep tight.

from what i have seen, the people in your gym are some of the stupidest fucks to come down the pike.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> So what exactly are they getting at? If they arent telling you to build your abs, then what? Please dont tell me that they think you can spot reduce fat lol


 i don't fucking know what they were getting at.

 one guy in particular is like, let me see your abs... so i lift up my shirt, and he says, "no way you need to be doing more abs. like 1000 reps every day. that is waht i used to do when i was a body builder."

 I laughed in his face and told him he is insane and walked away.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> if you squat, deadlift, overhead press you wont need to do insane amounts of abs. just a few moves 1-2times a week to keep tight.
> 
> from what i have seen, the people in your gym are some of the stupidest fucks to come down the pike.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 27, 2005)

*MEMORANDUM*

TO: Sugar

FROM: Goalgetter

DATE: April 27, 2005

SUBJECT: Current state of our relationship
__________________________________________

Dear Sugar,

I just wanted to let you know that for the past two weeks I have not been able to stop thinking about you. Ever since our last encounter -- you, me, and that peanut butter and jelly sandwich...

I crave you. I can almost taste you, soft and sweet on my lips. 

I love it when you do that thing you do with chocolate, and the way you glisten so seductively atop the lemon pound cake in the display case at Starbucks.

You call to me at all times of the day. You are making me lose my concentration. You are making me want to give in to your wily, addictive power. But I will not. So, um. yeah. Fuck you.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *MEMORANDUM*
> 
> TO: Sugar
> 
> ...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 27, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *MEMORANDUM*
> 
> TO: Sugar
> 
> ...




Classic!


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 27, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Classic!


 all joking aside, emma-leigh, i am sooooo annoyed by this sugar craving. i am stressing about five different things (family issues, work/money, moving, all sorts of crap at the same time) and today i ended up eating like six sugar free fudge cookies at my mom's house. I don't know what killed me more - the guilt of screwing up my pre-contest diet in any way, or the farting that ensued from the sugar alcohols.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 28, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *MEMORANDUM*
> 
> TO: Sugar
> 
> ...


  OMG, that is priceless, I laughed out loud!!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## JLB001 (Apr 29, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i don't fucking know what they were getting at.
> 
> one guy in particular is like, let me see your abs... so i lift up my shirt, and he says, "no way you need to be doing more abs. like 1000 reps every day. that is waht i used to do when i was a body builder."
> 
> I laughed in his face and told him he is insane and walked away.


Ivonne...keep in mind with figure they don't want to see a complete hard 6 pack starring then in the face.  We aren't bodybuilders so tell the asshole to kiss your tiny ass.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 29, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Ivonne...keep in mind with figure they don't want to see a complete hard 6 pack starring then in the face. We aren't bodybuilders so tell the asshole to kiss your tiny ass.


 i would love to tell him that, but i dont work there anymore. I've been gone for two days already.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 29, 2005)

oh....I'm a lil slow.  LOL


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 29, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> oh....I'm a lil slow.  LOL


 no you're not. i am. i havent really mentioned that on here yet. lots of stuff going on, some of it I think I've mentioned to you


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes.     We need to chat later tonight when you have time.  
Umm...is today Friday?


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 29, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Yes.     We need to chat later tonight when you have time.
> Umm...is today Friday?


 indeed, we do. and indeed it is.


----------



## Velvet (May 2, 2005)

yohooooooooooooooooo, waiting for an update   I still read your journal   Miss you!


----------



## GoalGetter (May 2, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> yohooooooooooooooooo, waiting for an update   I still read your journal   Miss you!


 Heh..what can i say, missy! i've been soooooo busy taking care of things around here, loose ends, you know...

 My diet and training - same shit different day. 8 weeks out now from my show. Having bad sugar cravings lately but finally beating them down into submission where they belong. 

 How are you doing?


----------



## GoalGetter (May 2, 2005)

*Workout and Food - May 2, 2005*

OK let's see if i can stop slacking off and actually post my stuff here again. i have just been sooooo busy getting stuff done. I'm sortof kindof moving this weekend. long story. but i digress. this is about my diet and workout....

*Legs - Quads*

  Squats
  135/6 x 5
  RI 1:15, except last set, 1:30

 notes: i went in this morning thinking i'd be weak as has been the case lately. i just haven't felt solid/steady when squatting heavy the past few times i've tried. however, this morning i pre-emptively went lighter and after every set i thought, man i could have done this with some more weight. But i didn't want to take any chances. I still don't feel "strong" like i used to say, a month ago. i'd even almost say i'm SCARED to go heavier lately. wtf is wrong with me??

  Leg Press
  220/8 x 4
  RI 60

  notes: nothing special here. 

  Walking Lunges with Dumbells
  25/10 each leg x 3
  RI 30

 notes: um... ok. I lost my balance for one little moment, and in trying to steady myself i almost broke my toe. Dont' ask me how. i just know that i took a really awkward step and all my weight ended up on the front of my right foot for like ONE FRACTION OF A SECOND and i bent my toe back/up and the pain that shot up from the toe to my knee was INSANE. But as quickly as it happened, it went away. The rest of the workout, i kept worrying abotu it being broken but nah. it's perfectly fine. Ugh.. with all that is going on, i just keep worrying that i'm going to get hurt or hit by a bus or SOMETHING is going to get in my way and not let me go forward with my plans (maybe that is why i am scared to squat heavy lately).

  Standing Calf Raises
  220/12 x 4
  RI 30

 notes: why do i bother with these? i can't get the full range of motion on this nautilus thing. by the time my heels come down, the weight is already resting.  

  Leg Press Calf Raises
  215/15 x 3
  RI 30

 notes: this was probably over kill. i am just stressing about my calves looking tiny lately. this, at least psychologically, made me feel better, since i felt that the other one sucks for me.
*
  Abs*

  Decline bench crunches 
  bw/40 x 2
  RI 20

  Decline Reverse Crunches
  bw/30 x 2

 notes: lets see if i lay off the ball crunches if i still get that pain in my abs that i've been getting every once in a while. i'm going to figure out once and for all what exercise(s) is/are causing this.

  Stretching - 10 minutes

 notes: i feel soooo tight lately. Everything hurts, everything pulls, i feel like i'm losing flexibility like crazy in the past month or so.

  ------------

  Food

  M1
  1/3 cup oats
  2 oz. lean ground turkey
  5 oz. isopure zero carb protein drink (i ran out of eggs so my breakfasts are going to look funny for a few days)
  1 oz. apple
  1/2 cup of coffee
  3 pckt of splenda

  M2 PWO
  1/2 cup oats
  1 and 1/8 scoops of ON 100% whey

  M3
  3.5 oz. chicken
  romaine
  1 tsp flax oil
  1 tsp balsamic vinegar

  M4
  5 oz. chicken
  3 oz. sweet potato
  romaine
  salsa
  1 oz. apple

 notes: i had a late impromptu lunch with my mom at natural chicken grill since i spent the day with her and didn't have my meals with me. just got a boneless/skinless breast, which according to them is like 5 oz. hence the measurement. usually i only eat 3.5 oz. of chicken. I'll adjust the rest of my meals accordingly for the rest of the day

  M5
  3.5 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
  romaine
  1 tsp olive oil
  1 tsp balsamic vinegar

  M6
  4 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
  3.5 oz. sweet potato
  1 oz apple
  3 fish caps
  romaine
  acv

  Total Calories: 1428
  Fat 28 (18%)
  Carb 104 (29%)
  Protein 190 (53%)


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2005)

Hello Ivy, looks like you have a busy, busy plateful!!! 8 weeks out, you got this, no problem, I have to ask though, How did you almost break your toe?  
When do you take pics again? Where did you find your suit, My sister is in her first Fitness Competition in a few weeks and she cannot find a suit smaller than a size 5. Any suggestions?


----------



## GoalGetter (May 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Ivy, looks like you have a busy, busy plateful!!! 8 weeks out, you got this, no problem, I have to ask though, How did you almost break your toe?
> When do you take pics again? Where did you find your suit, My sister is in her first Fitness Competition in a few weeks and she cannot find a suit smaller than a size 5. Any suggestions?


 Hey michael! like i said, i have no idea how all my weight ended up on the front of my foot when i took that stumble on the walking lunges... i was trying not to fall, which i didn't! But the middle toe on my right foot felt like ti bent back/up more than it should and it hurt SOOOOO BAD.

 My pics - i forgot to do it this weekend with so much stuff going on. will do it next weekend.

 my suit - jodie (JLB) is making my suit to my measurements. and my shoes i'm getting online. i don't know if jodie can do something in such short notice for your sister, but ya know... ask her!  what comp is your sister doing?


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2005)

Thanks Ivy, I have talked to her already. My sister will have to do the calling for her though!!! She is doing the Show-Me Naturals in St. Louis!!! Hope the toe feels better, your progress is incredible too, you should be beyond proud of yourself!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2005)

I hope your toe feels better soon!!


----------



## GoalGetter (May 2, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I hope your toe feels better soon!!


 Hahahahah! Thanks greeky, but my toe is already fine. it was just a scare.

 See? this is how rumors get started! next thing you know, it's going around that i have a cast up to my knee or somethin'! hahahaha!

 I just bent it back/up on a stumble, but it is fine. i don't even have minor discomfort. nothing at all. as if nothing ever happened.

 but i digress - thank you for the get well soon wishes anyway!


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2005)

OMG!!! I gotta tell everyone Ivy has a cast all the way up to her knee!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (May 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> OMG!!! I gotta tell everyone Ivy has a cast all the way up to her knee!!!


 i bet you at least one person will make a comment about my cast and ask how i broke my leg.


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i bet you at least one person will make a comment about my cast and ask how i broke my leg.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2005)

I feel so much better knowing that I am not the only clumsy person when it comes to lunges....lol....


----------



## Velvet (May 3, 2005)

YOU BROKE YOUR LEG AND YOUR ARM WHILE DOING WALKING LUNGES? 
     

  I hope you get better soon Ivy


----------



## Yanick (May 3, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> YOU BROKE YOUR LEG AND YOUR ARM WHILE DOING WALKING LUNGES?
> 
> 
> I hope you get better soon Ivy



OMG, i got so worried when i read this. when you click last page in the forums it takes you to the last post so this was the first thing i read before i scrolled up a bit to catch up.

Man i'm happy its nothing serious GG, you're doing great. i say don't sweat going heavy on squats for now...Pats a freak and is super stubborn so he strength trains while dieting but you should be careful because like you said an injury right now would suck major monkey balls. keep up the good work!


----------



## JLB001 (May 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks Ivy, I have talked to her already. My sister will have to do the calling for her though!!! She is doing the Show-Me Naturals in St. Louis!!! Hope the toe feels better, your progress is incredible too, you should be beyond proud of yourself!!!


We'll have her all taken care of.  Poor thing was apologizing out the yazzoo.  Tell her not to stress!



Umm...GG?  this weekend?????


----------



## GoalGetter (May 3, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> ...Umm...GG?  this weekend?????


 Yes ma'am! This weekend it is!  This is it. No turning back. hahahahaha! omfg.


----------



## GoalGetter (May 3, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> OMG, i got so worried when i read this. when you click last page in the forums it takes you to the last post so this was the first thing i read before i scrolled up a bit to catch up.
> 
> Man i'm happy its nothing serious GG, you're doing great. i say don't sweat going heavy on squats for now...Pats a freak and is super stubborn so he strength trains while dieting but you should be careful because like you said an injury right now would suck major monkey balls. keep up the good work!


 HAHAHAHAHAHA! that's too funny. thanks for worrying about me, anyway  it's the thought that counts!

 i hear ya abotu p being a stubborn freak. hahahahaha (shaddap p, you know it's true!   )

 i am not sure that i said it would suck monkey balls, but that is definitely a phrase that would (and has) passed my lips before. hahahaha! 

 today i felt like i had a good workout - will post it in a little bit. did some stuff i rarely do instead of the same old... felt nice to do something else for once.


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> We'll have her all taken care of.  Poor thing was apologizing out the yazzoo.  Tell her not to stress!
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...GG?  this weekend?????


Thank you SO much, you are Da Bomb!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (May 3, 2005)

*Workout and Food - May 3, 2005*

*Food*

  M1
  3 oz chicken breast
  1 oz. apple
  1/3 cup oats

  M2 - PWO
  1 scoop ON 100% whey
  1/2 cup oats

  M3 & M5
  3.5 oz. chicken breast
  romaine
  1 tsp flax oil
  1 tsp balsamic vinegar

  M4 & M6
  4 oz. ex. lean gr. turkey
  3.5 oz. sweet potato
  1 oz. apple
  3 fish oil caps
  romaine

  Total cals: 1425
  Fat 33 (21%)
  Carb 104 (29%)
  Prot 179 (50%)


*Workout - Chest/Back, and some other stuff...*

  Pullups
  bw/6
  bw/5
  bw/3
  RI 60

  Pushups
  bw/15
  bw/14
  bw/12
  RI 60

  Hammerstrength Iso Lateral Front Lat Pulldown
  41lb* each side/6 x 3
  RI 60

 notes: i have never used this and decided to try to do my pulldowns today on something other than the cables that i always use. this was kinda awkward, but i felt like i worked harder than when i do 80lb on the cable lat pulldown.
  * the machine starts with 1lb before you load any plates on it

  Hammerstrength Iso Lateral Bench Press
  32*/6
  37/4
  32/5
  RI 60

  notes: this was tough. jesus. 
  * the machine starts with 7lb before loading any plates on it.

  Hammerstrength Iso Lateral Low Row
  25/8
  30/8 x 2
  RI 45

  notes: loved this. it was tough. 

  Dumbell Incline Fly
  20/8 x 3
  RI 30

  notes: i didn't really like the alternatives using hammerstrength machines, and didn't feel like doing cable crossovers again.

  -------------

  here i decided to do something from the list of things I was reading about for obstacle course training: TIMED HANGS

i didn't do the quick release drills though. today i just hung there and tried to get used to feeling my bodyweight, just hanging on. Next time i will do the quick-release drills.

 i went over to the pull up bars, set up my stopwatch and hung there... no gloves, no dust, just me and the stupid bars andmy calluses and my fatigued arms. hahaha!

  hang #1: 40 seconds (wide overhand grip)
  hang #2: 46 seconds (neutral grip)
  hang #3: 33 seconds (neutral grip)

  RI 60 for these.

 it was fun. i am goign to start throwing these types of things into my workouts but i have to figure out where to put them so i can get the best out of them.

  -----------

*Abs*

  Ball crunches
  bw/40 x 2

  Knee-ins on ball
  bw / 17F (my arms gave out)

  After resting, I did some planks

  One-arm planks, 30 seconds with each arm
 One-leg planks, 30 seconds with each leg up, plus two push ups just becuase i was in front of a mirror and it looked so fucking cool! hahaha!

 overall, even if this workout might look like bullshit to some people, psychologically it really helped. it broke through some major monotony and boredom and lack of motivation i've been feeling lately...


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

Hello Ivy, that looked like a pretty intense w/o!!! Lookin good!!!

Did I hear Jesus?


----------



## GoalGetter (May 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Ivy, that looked like a pretty intense w/o!!! Lookin good!!!
> 
> Did I hear Jesus?


 HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAhAHAHA! Hey just cause i'm not a christian, doesn't mean he doesn't love me, right?! hahahahahahahha!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 3, 2005)

Goal Getter said:
			
		

> Overall, even if this workout might look like bullshit to some people, psychologically it really helped. it broke through some major monotony and boredom and lack of motivation i've been feeling lately...


Haven't really had time to read Journals lately...

This looked really cool!!
Are your energy levels this high or what!?!?


----------



## GoalGetter (May 3, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Haven't really had time to read Journals lately...
> 
> This looked really cool!!
> Are your energy levels this high or what!?!?


 my energy levels have been on the floor lately... mostly because i've not been sleeping as much as i should, plus dieting, plus cheating here and there last week which left me bloated and whiny, plus i'm tired and bored of my workouts... so i have been really upset and unhappy at the gym the last week or so.

 last night i got really pissed off in a conversation with someone, and today i went to the gym and scrapped whta i was going to do and decided to just do something else while still somewhat staying within my training for this figure comp.

 honestly i don't remember the last time i had a lot of energy. i've been dragging ass lately, physicaly and emotionally. this was a nice little pick-me-up. it doesn't take much to cheer me up,  ya know?


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAhAHAHA! Hey just cause i'm not a christian, doesn't mean he doesn't love me, right?! hahahahahahahha!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> honestly i don't remember the last time i had a lot of energy. i've been dragging ass lately, physicaly and emotionally. this was a nice little pick-me-up. it doesn't take much to cheer me up, ya know?


OK...?

I am usually pissed, well rested, or hopped on caffine, when I push through a weird powerful workout...

You deserve to have some drag-ass during this diet...
(You will laugh when it's over)
And you know it's twice as bad the first time out, you haven't experienced your body feeling like this before  

It sounded like a good workout to me


----------



## GoalGetter (May 3, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> OK...?
> 
> I am usually pissed, well rested, or hopped on caffine, when I push through a weird powerful workout...


 same here...
  hahhahahaha! 

 today it was pissed and frustrated. 



> You deserve to have some drag-ass during this diet...
> (You will laugh when it's over)
> And you know it's twice as bad the first time out, you haven't experienced your body feeling like this before


 Man, ain't that the truth. And it's soooooo frustrating. Some days i feel like a fat bloated pig, and other days i feel grossly skinny and ridiculous for even thinking i sohuld go on stage to compete against anyone because surely everyone will look better than me and then once ina  rare while, i feel like the hottest woman on earth, but that doesn't last long.

 and i'm always hungry. hahahahaha!

 ok i'm rambling... ugh. i'll shut up now. 



> It sounded like a good workout to me


 thanks, mm.


----------



## P-funk (May 3, 2005)

oh my god. if i saw you doing deadhangs with your little body i would probably shit myself and laugh to death!


----------



## GoalGetter (May 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh my god. if i saw you doing deadhangs with your little body i would probably shit myself and laugh to death!


 oh and now you are laughing at me.  fine.

 great.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> fine.
> 
> great.


There's the makin' of another great training session 

Nice Job "P"


----------



## GoalGetter (May 3, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> There's the makin' of another great training session
> 
> Nice Job "P"


 YEP. That's exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## P-funk (May 3, 2005)

hahhaha.  I can't help it.  little 4'11" hanging from the bar....hahaha.  I would die.


----------



## GoalGetter (May 5, 2005)

Well i spent the day yesterday at my old job at the engineering firm, copying old files, updating my computer's software, and just hanging out... i'm here again today. My computer had to sleep over because my drive had errors and it was taking forever to repair. 

It should be ready to go in an hour or two today. YAY! Can we say TIGER!? WOO HOO!

My diet was a little off again yesterday. Ate at chicken grill again for one of my meals, and ended up eating a little more sweet potato than I intended, not much more but definitely more than i was supposed to. S'ok. I adjusted the rest of my meals accordingly. Still I hate it when i have to do that.


----------



## GoalGetter (May 5, 2005)

*Food & Workout - May 5, 2005*

*Food*

M1
1/3 cup oats
1 oz. apple
12.5 oz. Isopure zero carb apple melon protein

M2
1/2 cup oats
1 scoop ON 100% Whey Protein

M3
3.5 oz. chicken breast
romaine
4 fish oil caps

M4
4 oz. extra lean ground turkey
1/2 cup brown rice
3 fish oil caps

M5
Not sure yet, but it will be a protein and veggies at Juice n Java, with some fish oil caps
(having a special late lunch/early dinner with my older brother today since he can't come hang out with me on saturday)

M6
4 oz. extra lean ground turkey
3.5 oz. sweet potato
3 fish oil caps

*Workout - Legs*
Deadlifts
150/6 x 4
RI 45

Good MOrnings
65/8
85/8 x 3
RI 45

Reverse Hypers off bench
bw/12 x 3
RI 30

Seated Calf Raises
100/8 x 4
RI 20, 30, 40

Cardio - Moderate jogging on treadmill - 25 minutes (about 200 cals, about 2 miles)


----------



## P-funk (May 5, 2005)

great deadlifts!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2005)

Thats an awesome w/o there Ivy!!! Keep it up, how are you feelin today?


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2005)

Your deadlifts are really getting up there.  Soon you'll be strong enough to drag P. (when he gets shitty in vegas and passes out at the bar  )


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your deadlifts are really getting up there.  Soon you'll be strong enough to drag P. (when he gets shitty in vegas and passes out at the bar  )


I bet she's got a great tushie too...

Hiya Ivy! Long time!
How's you?


----------



## GoalGetter (May 7, 2005)

Hi everybody! Well....

 thanks Premier/Patrick/Michael/Mikey - yeah taht was a good workout. i felt good. finally 

 and yesterday's was not so bad either, considering i wanted to just stay in since patrick is here. but we plugged along and actually did a pretty good workout. i can't wait till next week to start adding some other stuff to my workout. this monotony is killing me.

 mikey - i'm doing pretty well, all things considered. lot's of stuff going on , which i'll get to in another post in a few minutes. 

 how've YOU been?


----------



## GoalGetter (May 7, 2005)

*Food and workout - May 6, 2005*

*Food*

 M1
 1 1/8 scoop MetRx Chocolate Milk Protein
 1/3 cup oats
 1 oz. apple slices

 M2
 3.5 oz chicken breats
 romaine
 1 tsp olive oil

 M3
 4 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
 1/2 cup brown rice
 1 oz. apple

 M4
 4.5 oz. ex lean ground turkey
 romaine
 1 tsp olive oil

 M5
 4 oz. ex. lean ground turkey
 3.5 oz sweet potato
 romaine

 M6
 1 scoop ON 100% whey
 1/2 cup oats

 Total Calories 1416
 Fat 32 (20%)
 Carb 105 (30%)
 Prot 176 (50%)

*Workout - Shoulders, Arms*

 One-Arm Overhead Dumbell Presses
 20/10 x 1 (both arms together, warmup)
 20/5 x 3 (one arm at a time, rest after both arms take a turn)
 25/5

 Cable Side Raises
 10/10 x 1

 * stopped abruptbly because a NASTY fat guy reeking of cigarettes was on the other cables and was breathing on me and it was so disgusting I started dry heaving, no joke. I had to just drop what i was doing and go away.

 Dumbbell Side Raises
 10/10 x 3 (with 2-second pause at top)

 Reverse Pec Deck
 35/10 
 40/10
 45/10

 EZ Bar Bicep Curls
 30/12
 40/9F

 EX Bar Overhead Tricep Extension
 30/10 x 2

 barely finished that second set. 

 Hanging Knee Raises
 bw/10 x 3

 since i am working on my grip strength, decided to do this instead of the captain's chair knee raises. TOOOOOUUUUGGHHH!. ugh.


----------



## JLB001 (May 7, 2005)

I noticed.


----------



## GoalGetter (May 7, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I noticed.


 well not yet. but yeah. tomorrow  Thank you!


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2005)

Hey hottie! I am goooood!
u would yell at me for my health right now..but i am doing what I can...gonna go here in abit though...

I was in LA last week and that REALLY threw off my schedule. Lack of sleep, helping friends move...then got sick, have not had time to lift. I need to win the lottery...

I have made up my mind though. I am gonna move out to LA as soon as i can.
Tis time for a change.
I had an interview with the Manhattan Beach Keller Williams while I was out there, and it sounds lucrative.
Oh..and I am gonna be a movie star too..

I did get to meet Will Smith while I wsa there. That was awesome! He seemed like a regular guy..that was the highlight of my trip, actually.
Now I am back to the grind...but with new vigor...I will post pics at begining of next month...be gentle..


----------



## GoalGetter (May 8, 2005)

*Well...*

I moved to new york today.


----------



## JLB001 (May 8, 2005)

woohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

How is it?   and did he make room in the closet for your clothes?


----------



## BritChick (May 8, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> woohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> How is it?   and did he make room in the closet for your clothes?



Isn't his whole appt the size of a closet?   

Hey Ivonne, I'm very happy for ya, hope it's a smooth sailing transition for you... it's pretty exciting that's for sure.  
When do you start work and are you still training out of Funky's gym? 
Ps. Miss ya!


----------



## GoalGetter (May 8, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> woohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> How is it?   and did he make room in the closet for your clothes?


 Are you kidding me? There is no room here for my clothes, even though he made room and even though I actually shaved down the size of my wardrobe considerably before moving. 

 I will be living out of my duffle bags until further notice.  

 As for how is it... I am happy, overwhelmed, excited, terrified, hopeful... I'm a whole bunch of things right now. 

 Tomorrow is my orientation at my new job and Tuesday at 7 AM is my first client. Some time between tomorrow after my orientation and 7 am tuesday i have to figure out whta to do with all my stuff, workout, cook, eat, and call my parents. hahaha!

 Oh my god, my dad cried so much at my good bye dinner on saturday, and then today, in the car. Haha! I couldn't see him from where i was sitting, but my mom said he cried the whole way to the airport... it broke my heart when she told me that, but they were both sad AND excited for me, so i don't feel too bad. I know they are there for me if I need 'em.


----------



## GoalGetter (May 8, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Isn't his whole appt the size of a closet?


   Hahahahah yeah, pretty much. 


> Hey Ivonne, I'm very happy for ya, hope it's a smooth sailing transition for you... it's pretty exciting that's for sure.
> When do you start work and are you still training out of Funky's gym?
> Ps. Miss ya!


  Thanks, Kerry. I think we'll be great!

 And yes, as i mentioned just now to Jodie, i'll start my orientation tomorrow and my first client on tuesday, working at the same place.

  And i miss you too, chickie.... we need to catch up soon.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 8, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I moved to new york today.


----------



## GoalGetter (May 8, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

>


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I moved to new york today.


I've been lurking for so long  but couldn't pass up commenting on this ...  

Good luck  

Oh and you wo's have been incredible


----------



## GoalGetter (May 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I've been lurking for so long  but couldn't pass up commenting on this ...
> 
> Good luck


 Thanks, Gary.


----------



## JLB001 (May 9, 2005)

Have a great Day Ivonne!!!!!   Patrick..be nice to her or we will come beat you up.


----------



## tucker01 (May 9, 2005)

Congrats on the move Ivonne 
Sounds like you have a great family.  

Keep Funky under control


----------



## GoalGetter (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Jodie, Iain! So far so good, no complaints! Though i gotta say, it hasn't even been 24 hours yet. 

 I did get lost on the subway on my way to the orietnation this morning, but i managed to keep my composure and not look like a tourist, and just ducked into a corner so i could pull out my little map and get back on track. 

 Orientation was fun - met some other trainers I'll be working with, and one of them rode the train halfway back with me afterwards, so at least I wasn't completely lost TWICE. 

 now i'm home (hahaha, this is home now, how fucking weird/cool), eating and getting ready to go work out in a bit.

 In other news, my cell phone is dying and i can't find the friggin charger.


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I moved to new york today.



i had a feeling...thought about asking but realized how completely rude that would be so i hushed.  

have fun   wish you all the best!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 9, 2005)

good luck GG!!!!


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Have a great Day Ivonne!!!!!   Patrick..be nice to her or we will come beat you up.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 9, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I moved to new york today.


NUUUUUU YORKKKK ... NUUUUUUUUUU YORRRRKK!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2005)

dam! Now who am I gonna show me around Miami????? 
Glad to hear things are going great for you!
I got lost on the LA freeways trying to get out..and almost got caught up in that morning rush hour trafic...that REALLY sucked! I can feel for you!
Bet you kept your composure a lot better than I did! I will just say that was happy I have tinted windows on my car.....I got going South on a highway I was supposed to be going North on..when I saw the error of my way, I tried to get off the highway, turn aruond and head North...nope. I evidentally turned of onto an East bound highway and could not get off for five friggin miles! I was LIVID! Finally, got it turned around, back on the right highway and going the right direction..finally got onto the corect outbound highway towards vegas and all was well...
I wanna get one of those gps thingies..
(Like the technical verbage)


----------



## naturaltan (May 9, 2005)

Have fun ... now you'll get to experience winter & cold each and every year


----------



## GoalGetter (May 9, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i had a feeling...thought about asking but realized how completely rude that would be so i hushed.
> 
> have fun   wish you all the best!


 Thank you ng!

 Nah it would not have been rude hahaha! I mostly didn't really talk about it because the last thing I wanted was anyone discouraging me or pointing out possible negative things about what I was about to do, not that i think anyone specifically would have, but since i didn't know, I didn't want anyone bringing me down or talking me out of it... but yeah. surprise!


----------



## GoalGetter (May 9, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> good luck GG!!!!


 Thanks billie!


----------



## GoalGetter (May 9, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> NUUUUUU YORKKKK ... NUUUUUUUUUU YORRRRKK!!!!


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## GoalGetter (May 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam! Now who am I gonna show me around Miami?????
> Glad to hear things are going great for you!
> I got lost on the LA freeways trying to get out..and almost got caught up in that morning rush hour trafic...that REALLY sucked! I can feel for you!
> Bet you kept your composure a lot better than I did! I will just say that was happy I have tinted windows on my car.....I got going South on a highway I was supposed to be going North on..when I saw the error of my way, I tried to get off the highway, turn aruond and head North...nope. I evidentally turned of onto an East bound highway and could not get off for five friggin miles! I was LIVID! Finally, got it turned around, back on the right highway and going the right direction..finally got onto the corect outbound highway towards vegas and all was well...
> ...


 holy crap mike, that sucks. 

 i have just one thing to say about that: THANK GOD I DON'T NEED A CAR HERE. NO MORE DRIVING! WOO HOO!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (May 9, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Have fun ... now you'll get to experience winter & cold each and every year


 well yeah... but it's not like my family disowned me! I will be visiting miami quite a bit! At least that is the plan.


----------



## GoalGetter (May 9, 2005)

*workout & food May 9, 2005*

*Food*

 m1

 1/3 cup oats
 7 egg whites
 2 oz. apple

 m2
 4 oz. extra lean turkey
 5 fish oil caps
 romaine

 m3
 4 oz extra lean turkey
 4 oz. sweet potato
 4 fish oils

 m4
 1/2 cup oats
 1 1/8 scoop whey

 m5
 4 oz. extra lean turkey
 5 fish oils
 1 small apple <--- unplanned but i was friggin starving just now
 romaine

 m6
 4 oz. extra lean turkey
 4 oz. sweet potato
 4 fish oils

*Workout - Legs*

 SLDLs
 90/12 x 4
 tempo 3/2/1, per patrick's suggestion
 RI 60

 One-Leg Leg press
 50/12 x 3
 tempo 2/0/2
 no rest from one leg to the other, or in between

 Seated Leg Curls
 60/15 x 2
 70/15
 RI 45

 Seated Calf Raises
 90/15x4
 RI 60

*Abs*
 Crunches on the ball
 bw/20 x 3

 Prone Knee-Ins on the ball
 bw/15 x 2

 Planks with toes on ball
 60 second, 47 seconds, 36 seconds
 RI 20


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Hello Ivy, awesome w/o and Congrats on Movin to New York!!! Hows it goin ?


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Nothing wrong with living in NY, just as long as you don't turn into a Yankees fan...


----------



## GoalGetter (May 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Ivy, awesome w/o and Congrats on Movin to New York!!! Hows it goin ?


 Thanks michael! It's going great so far. I'm adjusting. It's a big change. But so far, I'm happy. I'm with patrick.  Everything else is just a detail, ya know?


----------



## GoalGetter (May 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with living in NY, just as long as you don't turn into a Yankees fan...


 i doubt that will happen to me.  so you haven't a thing to worry about.


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thanks michael! It's going great so far. I'm adjusting. It's a big change. But so far, I'm happy. *I'm with patrick.*  Everything else is just a detail, ya know?


AWESOME, Congrats on that too!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2005)

Hey hottie!
No car?!?!? I cannot imagine that!!!! W/out a car..it would be that same feling as going out knowing you do not have a cell phone on you....

I'm trying to find a nice USED German car to get for when I move there. Kinda funny..I was told by the head healtor at the office i am going to that my new Mazda won't 'fit in' with the snob crowd I will be dealing with..(read: no business) I am gonna have to get an OLD BMW or Mercedes....oy...
Are you getting settled in?


----------



## naturaltan (May 10, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey hottie!
> No car?!?!? I cannot imagine that!!!! W/out a car..it would be that same feling as going out knowing you do not have a cell phone on you....



No cell phone   What would you ever do B without one?  

GG, don't most New Yorker's take the subway?  I heard it's very expensive to drive in NY.


----------



## GoalGetter (May 12, 2005)

*update*

settling in...

 ok so i've been so tired by the time i get home that i don't even feel like coming online to type anything out.

 today, thankfully i didn't have to go to work until much later, so i've been cooking and organizing and trying to sort through all my crap to see where i can put some of it until we have time to make more room. As anticipated, I'm living out of my duffle bags.  hahahahaha!

 Today i'm working out wtih patrick. I'm not sure what he has in store for me, but it's my leg workout. We'll see. I'm excited. Then I start wroking at 6 pm, until 1030 PM.  

 Diet hasn't been 100% the last few days, though I haven't cheated in the way anyone would think I have.  Just more calories than I should be eating, in the way of fruit. I've had a lot of extra fruit. A few apples here, a ton of strawberries there, but nothing that i can say I'd consider a CHEAT meal. And i haven't been drinking enough water or eating enough fats (i keep forgetting to take my fish oils with some meals). I am looking forward to having a set schedule soon, so that i can fall back into a routine the way i had when i was in miami. For now, I'm stressed and tired...


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2005)

Looks like your adjusting just fine there Ivy!!! I'm sure Patrick will guide you down the right path!!! Thats so cool, congrats again you guys!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (May 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Looks like your adjusting just fine there Ivy!!! I'm sure Patrick will guide you down the right path!!! Thats so cool, congrats again you guys!!!


 Thank you michael! 

 -----

 my workout today was awesome. here's a quick wrap-up:

 SQUAT
 95/10 
 115/10
 120/10
 135/3
 155/3
 165/3
 170/1
 170/1

 DEADLIFT
 115/8
 125/8
 135/8

 LATERAL LUNGES
 bw/10 each leg x 3

 CABLE PNF
  plate#2/8 x 1 set to each side
  plate#3/8 x 1 set to each side

 BALL BRIDGES
  T 3/2/1
  BW/12x2

 CALF RAISES ON STAIRS
  BW/12 x 6 steps

 Stretching


----------



## Katia7 (May 12, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> holy crap mike, that sucks.
> 
> i have just one thing to say about that: THANK GOD I DON'T NEED A CAR HERE. NO MORE DRIVING! WOO HOO!!!!!


 2nd that!!!

Welcome to NY  !!!  How do yo like it so far?


----------



## GoalGetter (May 13, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> 2nd that!!!
> 
> Welcome to NY  !!!  How do yo like it so far?


I love it! Oh hey! we have to set up some time to hang out!


----------



## Katia7 (May 13, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I love it! Oh hey! we have to set up some time to hang out!


We do! Any weekends that you're not working?


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2005)

Damn, Ivy! I'd luv to see you work out! Not too man y women can move weight..
"I just want to tone up".....
oy.


----------



## J'Bo (May 13, 2005)

GG: i may have missed this somewhere in your journal or then again i may just be out of the loop, is P-Funk/Patrick your trainer and boyfriend? Is that why you moved to NY?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 13, 2005)

he isn't her boyfriend OR her trainer...he is her devoted sex slave


----------



## GoalGetter (May 14, 2005)

J'Bo: yeah.  

  Billie: hahahahahahaha! Oh he's _more _than that!


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2005)

Awesome w/o there Ivy, movin some GREAT weight!!! Keep it up, how much longer you have till Competition?


----------



## GoalGetter (May 14, 2005)

Thanks Michael. 

 My comp... Actually, I'm thinking I'm not going to do the competition. If i am, i'm six weeks out as of today, and honestly i'm so stressed with the move and changing jobs (and pretty much changing my entire life around right now), and the dieting is taking a toll on me, and my interests have changed dramatically, and to think of going on another six weeks of this if my heart isn't really in it, doesn't make sense. So i'm dieting at least through patrick's remaining time, since it's the best I can do to help him make it through these 3 weeks, you know, not parading around eating food he can't eat, etc. haha! 

 I will decide some time in the next few weeks if I'm going to do it or not. If i do, that means poor jodie will have to do my suit rush-ordered, and i have to kick up my posing practice because i've been slacking, and tighten up the diet because i've not been as strict as I should be in the past week or so...


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2005)

You should do what you feel best!!! I understand about the stress of up-rooting everything and changing everything in your life!!! Keep your chin up and help Patrick get through his last 3 weeks, when he raises that 1st place trophy up he'll feel alot better!!! Good luck Ivy


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> he isn't her boyfriend OR her trainer...he is her devoted sex slave





			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Billie: hahahahahahaha! Oh he's more than that!


  OMG, She's got her sex slave chained to the furnace in the basement!!





j/k 


I can imagine how stressed you must be with the move ..etc.. Hope you decide to do the comp, since you have gotten this far with your training/diet.


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2005)

Wow GG is this a new thing? Congrats on the move.

We can look to eachother for relocation issues since I am about to move from Canada to Australia in 2 weeks  

Stay strong girl and know that happiness is number one and the competitions will always be there when your ready. But you should really compete at some point, you have an awesome physique!


----------



## PreMier (May 15, 2005)

What will the total bosy split look like?  You still switching to it?

Man, J'Bo is outa the loop bigtime lol


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2005)

the total body split is going to have lots of differnet things.  lots of movement training, starting with stabalization and reactive training to prep for ploymetrics and explosive lifts like cleans.


----------



## GoalGetter (May 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You should do what you feel best!!! I understand about the stress of up-rooting everything and changing everything in your life!!! Keep your chin up and help Patrick get through his last 3 weeks, when he raises that 1st place trophy up he'll feel alot better!!! Good luck Ivy


 I'm torn, honestly... A part of me hates to quit anything i start, but the truth is that my heart is not in it. I am not even interested and I've been with the attitude of "I'm not in it to win anyway..." which means I'm not doing my best effort for it. So why bother. And now with all this new stuff going on, I just really don't care, even more. So long as I don't get out of shape, I would rather eat a little more, try to be normal and train for my obstacle course stuff, maybe give myself a year to do some conditioning and strength training and work on my diet, then jump into an obstacle course comp next summer or spring and clean house.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> OMG, She's got her sex slave chained to the furnace in the basement!!
> 
> j/k
> 
> I can imagine how stressed you must be with the move ..etc.. Hope you decide to do the comp, since you have gotten this far with your training/diet.


 HAHAHAHAHA! I wish we had a basement! That would mean this apartment might be slightly bigger than it currently is! 

 Yep, pretty stressed. Mostly just trying to adjust. Despite being so stressed out, there is just something I LOVE about starting from scratch like I've had to do here. It's refreshing.

 And as for the comp, it's looking more and more like i'm not gonna do it. Honestly.  Sorry to disappoint. Just that... the more i think about it the more I'm like, "ugh... fuck it."



			
				J'Bo said:
			
		

> Wow GG is this a new thing? Congrats on the move.
> 
> We can look to eachother for relocation issues since I am about to move from Canada to Australia in 2 weeks
> 
> Stay strong girl and know that happiness is number one and the competitions will always be there when your ready. But you should really compete at some point, you have an awesome physique!


 Not really all that new. It's been going on since last year... Thanks! Oh so you took that job in australia? Congrats on the move!



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> What will the total bosy split look like?  You still switching to it?
> 
> Man, J'Bo is outa the loop bigtime lol


 Yeah i'm going to switch to total body probably by next week. This week I'm going to do some more TUT stuff, using the same split i have had so far U/L/U/L

 Heh... a LOT of people are out of the loop, it seems. 



			
				P-Funk said:
			
		

> the total body split is going to have lots of differnet things. lots of movement training, starting with stabalization and reactive training to prep for ploymetrics and explosive lifts like cleans.


 Man I can't wait!   woo hoo!


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2005)




----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2005)

Ok so I am updated now 

P-Funk + GG= The G-Funk 

I will try to stay in the loop from now on 

GG: I think that you have huge potential to kick ass in the competition. Personally at the 7 week point it has always been tough to continue. If you don't feel like you want to go on with training for the competition then save it for later. What does Patrick think you should do?

And Congrats to you on your move.


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2005)

J'BO's going down under?

Hiya, Ivy! Happy Monday!
Juat a quick stop in to see how things ae going...gotta get to work....


----------



## GoalGetter (May 16, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

>


 Hey jodi!  welcome back!



			
				J'Bo said:
			
		

> GG: I think that you have huge potential to kick ass in the competition. Personally at the 7 week point it has always been tough to continue. If you don't feel like you want to go on with training for the competition then save it for later. What does Patrick think you should do?
> 
> And Congrats to you on your move.


 Yep i am 6 weeks out, and it is tough but not so tough that I couldn't possibly make it through. It is just a pain in my ass at this point since I don't even care. Every day when i'm setting up my meals and counting my calories and doing al that I'm thinking, "what the fuck am i doing this for..." I was so excited at first, and honestly, other than the discipline that it makes me stick to, I am finding nothing rewarding in this whole thing. I'm learning, yeah. That's always a reward, but in the grand scheme of things... the contest, the expense, the headaches, the fake tan, the water/sodium crap - NOT worth it to me. Pain in my ass if I'm not going to continue donw that road...

 as for what patrick thinks... he's psyched to get me started training for the obstacle course stuff, and of course he is supportive of whatever I decide to do regarding the figure comp.



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> J'BO's going down under?
> 
> Hiya, Ivy! Happy Monday!
> Juat a quick stop in to see how things ae going...gotta get to work....


 Hey Mike! Happy monday to you too (well, what's left of it!). Things are going great! Got your PM, will reply tomorrow...

 ok good night everybody....


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2005)

GG: i hear what your saying...sometimes it just doesnt seem worth it...i know for me once the last week hits its all worth it for me when i see my physique and then get on stage and see what i have accomplished and how far i have come and what kind of crap i have gone through to get there. 

Obsticle course sounds like a blast...i am going to try it out as well


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2005)

GG....I was really looking forward to seeing you do a figure comp., but if your heart is not in it, then it is definetly not worth the torture of putting yourself through it.  When is Patricks contest?? 

Good luck w/ the obstacle course thing..it sounds like fun.

BILLIE


----------

